#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-18
<Hellow> Question: Will Ubuntu User Days in Spanish have the same topics as the main one, or a different set of topics?
<cjohnston> Hellow: similar
<DiegoTc> Hellow, some will be similar
<DiegoTc> we were planning in making similar,but not so many speakers appear :(
<Hellow> Heh, I'm composing a blog post.
<Hellow> Next up: Sending in my introduction and outline.
<Hellow> This is going to be a /fun/ week.
 * DiegoTc remember he had to send emails about the USD
<DiegoTc> :(
<Hellow> Whee: http://hellow.posterous.com/ubuntu-user-days
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, I want to ask you something
<DiegoTc> in ubuntu-classroom there is a bot that saves the logs of each session?
<cjohnston> appears as such
<DiegoTc> what we have to do, to have the bot at #ubuntu-charlas do you know?
<cjohnston> I will try to find out for you
<DiegoTc> okay thanks
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: still here?
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: I have requested more info.. Will get back to you
<cjohnston> g'nite
<DiegoTc> okay
<doctormo> pleia2: Hey there
<cprofitt> need an opinion on a presentation background
<cprofitt> http://i49.tinypic.com/2klnxk.jpg
<pleia2> cprofitt: looks nice :)
<pleia2> doctormo: hey
<pleia2> ..but actually heading back to spend time with my mother (she's in town visiting)
<doctormo> pleia2: thanks for approving my comment.
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<cprofitt> I will likely publish it CC
<doctormo> cprofitt: Ah the question is, which CC :-D
<cprofitt> there is no question there
<cprofitt> By NC SA
<doctormo> cprofitt: Non copyleft, what's it for?
<cprofitt> ?
<cprofitt> Non copyleft?
<cprofitt> not sure I follow
<doctormo> cprofitt: Copyleft is a term for a particlar kind of license terms similar to the GPL and was coined by Stallman.
<cprofitt> I see... so how, then, is CC-BY-NC-SA not copyleft
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's got NC on it, that makes it too restrictive for copyleft.
<cprofitt> I see.
<cprofitt> oh, well.
<doctormo> Just incase we want to use it for presentations in learning or in loco stuff... can't commit it launchpad you see.
<cprofitt> because they are commercial?
<doctormo> cprofitt: No, because they forbid material that isn't copyleft or less.
<cprofitt> link
<cprofitt> odd... launchpad itself appears to be copyright...
<doctormo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/174661
<doctormo> cprofitt: Actually launchpad is copyrighted under a copyleft license... the AGPLv3
<cprofitt> wow... and Launchpad logo is not copyleft either
<cprofitt> it is BY-ND
<doctormo> Quote: Just to be completely clear: none of the NC ("non-commercial") or ND ("no-derivatives") CC licenses are open-source. If a project wants to use those variants, they'll have to arrange proprietary hosting with us.
<cprofitt> I guess Canonical violated its own terms...
<doctormo> Ah well ND on a logo... what a surprise.
<cprofitt> thus rendering them unenforceable
<cprofitt> Ooops
<doctormo> Canonical don't have to abide by community rules... see ubuntuone
<cprofitt> guess Mark needs some better lawyers
<cprofitt> they do have to abide by the rules of the 'device' they are using
<cprofitt> same as Apple
<doctormo> No, they own launchpad and I'm betting they have "a proprietary hosting agreement" with themselves.
<cprofitt> thus one of the possible challenges to Apple's stupid EULA
<cprofitt> all that and a bag of chips leaves it to a court to decide
<doctormo> I've had a project kicked off launchpad because of NC, so I know.
<doctormo> cprofitt: The problem with that argument is that in Apple's case they are selling devices where ownership changes hands and in this case it is a service agreement that Canonical to not have to enter for their own works.
<cprofitt> https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing
<cprofitt> not sure you are right doctormo
<cprofitt> doctormo: in Apple's case they violated their own EULA
<cprofitt> they distributed software (iTunes, Safari) with the same boiler player EULA as OS X
<doctormo> It must not discriminate against persons, groups or against fields of endeavour. The licence of software hosted by Launchpad can not discriminate against anyone or any group of users and cannot restrict users from using the software for a particular field of endeavour - a business for example.
<cprofitt> it says it can only be loaded on an Apple branded hardware
<cprofitt> yet it clearly is loaded on non-Apple branded hardware all the time
<doctormo> cprofitt: There is a difference too in that Canonical are not in a business relationship with their users, the agreement is non binding on their end.
<cprofitt> and Apple has failed to defend that copyright
<cprofitt> I am not sure NC prohibits a person using the software in their business
<cprofitt> ... though certainly it would prohibit them using my background in a presentation they charged for
<doctormo> cprofitt: Of course it does, you can use it within the the business, but not as a part of your business.
<cprofitt> I really have no desire to argue philosophical or legal items with you Doc
<cprofitt> you, nor I, have any experience with the law directly
<cprofitt> and our indirect experience is not enough to sway either of us
<cprofitt> so it really only serves to cause a 'rift'
<doctormo> cprofitt: For me it's not an argument, I'm simply explaining what I know to be the case, launchpad will reject CC-NC works.
<cprofitt> based on what I have read... I am not sure that IS the case... and if it IS the case then there may be some folks that need to examine things...
<doctormo> Why and how are non of my concerns, interesting mental puzzels, but not more.
<cprofitt> though to be honest... it does not matter.
<cprofitt> I am not going to submit my background for use on LP
<doctormo> heh
<doctormo> cprofitt: See for me it's quite simple, "Do I intent to re-license the work for profit" If no, NC is costly and shouldn't be used, if yes then NC can be used with caution.
<cprofitt> If I intend to use for profit then I can just do that... I own the copyright
<cprofitt> so... the question is if I want others to do so.
<doctormo> In the cases of art and design, I have no desire to relicense for profit and to be honest if someone takes the work and makes money from it, I say good on them.
<cprofitt> I certainly have no desire to let anyone profit from my art work...
<cprofitt> unlike software I am not sure anyone would 'add value' to my artwork that would 'encourage' me to want to 'share' it
<doctormo> Interesting isn't it, it's a socialist thing perhaps, give to the greater good what you can spare to let others profit from.
<cprofitt> allowing for commerical works
<cprofitt> not sure how the greater good is served by allowing someone to use artwork for profit
<cprofitt> interesting to see the wiki is not copyleft either
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's CC-BY-SA
<cprofitt> no, sir it is not.
<cprofitt> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<cprofitt> read the first two paragraphs
<doctormo> cprofitt: What has the license on www.ubuntu.com got to do with wiki.ubuntu.com? they're two different systems, authors and rationales.
<cprofitt> doc... good question why don't you ask the developer or sysadmins at Canonical who linked them
<cprofitt> window 11
<cprofitt> I hit 'Legal' at the bottom of the page on the wiki and it takes me there
<cprofitt> window 11
<cprofitt> gotta remember the darn '/'
<cprofitt> hey Vantrax
<Vantrax> hi
<cprofitt> what do you think of this presentation background - http://ftbeowulf.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/dr2.png
<Vantrax> little heavy but good
<Vantrax> id drop the opacity by half
<cprofitt> its for a presentation on data recovery
<cprofitt> opacity of which element?
<Vantrax> the top section is ok
<Vantrax> the lower half should all be lighter
<cprofitt> K
<cprofitt> I used white text... and readability seems fine...
<cprofitt> for black I agree it would need to be darker
<cprofitt> I mean lighter
<cprofitt> lol
<doctormo_> pleia2: I almost got the video done for the ground control project, but some last minute niggle killed those plans, so I'm hoping tomorrow will fair better.
<pleia2> yay ground control video
<Pendulum> cjohnston: have you heard from everyone with intros and outlines yet?
<cprofitt> Pendulum: I added mine, but have not gotten any feedback yet
<Pendulum> cprofitt: I think yours looks good :)
<cprofitt> thanks.
<starcraftman> Pendulum: just a note, I submitted my intro and outline. I also wrote my whole presentation and pastebinned. Will work on it some more before, but it's a good basic.
<starcraftman> pastebin is on my outline page if ya want a preview.
<Pendulum> starcraftman: I noticed, thank you :)
<Pendulum> Outline looked good :)
<starcraftman> Pendulum: np, your welcome. Now I'll get back to stripping my recently RIP pc, a sad day.
<cjohnston> uggh.. Anyone seen nigel today?
<Hellow> cjohnston, Not so far.
<cjohnston> pleia2: ?
<cprofitt_> so how many instructors have dropped?
<doctormo> cprofitt_: dropped?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-19
<pleia2> cjohnston: hm?
<akgraner> pleia2, got a sec?
<pleia2> akgraner: sure
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you see my update to the meeting agenda
<pleia2> cjohnston: no, eep!
<pleia2> cjohnston: do we have a plan for filling the spot, or do you need me to ask around?
 * pendulum_ was about to ask the same thing
<pendulum_> Also, are there any instructors I need to send follow up emails to for intros and outlines?
<nigel_nb> hello :)
<pendulum_> Hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey pendulum_
<nigel_nb> pendulum_, excitement level seems to be high for user days
<nigel_nb> I just googled user days yesterday and there are a lot of blogs announcing us!
<pendulum_> Cool :)
<pendulum_> nigel_nb: Any idea if you'll make it for sure?
<nigel_nb> pendulum_, My laptop is not entirely stable, but I'm going to write my course out so anyone can lead in case I miss it
<pendulum_> Awesome :)
<nigel_nb> pendulum_, chris is on bug squad or i can get someone like maco or micahg or some other bug squad member to do it
<pendulum_> Right
<nigel_nb> in the event that I cannot make it
<nigel_nb> anyway I'm planning to go to some place nearby which stays open late so I have back up
<cjohnston_> pleia2_: i have a replacement
<cjohnston_> pendulum_: I believe that every outline I have is already linked by the course name on the schedule
<cjohnston_> and the intros are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro
<pendulum_> Ok
<pendulum_> Did you see jcastro's note to you in #ubuntu-community-team ?
<cjohnston_> talking to him
<cjohnston_> about what he needed from me?
<pendulum_> Yeah, I see that not
<pendulum_> *now
<cjohnston_> ok
<cjohnston_> wasnt sure if i missed something
<cjohnston_> its a good thing i dont have any hair
<pendulum_> Nothing to tear out?
<cjohnston> yup
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: you were looking for me yday?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i need to hear from your buddy
<cjohnston> bad
<cjohnston> nagendra
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: oh, I'll mail him later today with a copy to you
<cjohnston> he is leading one of the most important classes and i havent heard from him in a while
<nigel_nb> oh oh!
<nigel_nb> pleia2: got a min?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: sure
<nigel_nb> pleia2: for the LP class, doesn't openid need a mention too?
<nigel_nb> I realized that when working on it
<nigel_nb> rigt now, its all about answers and bug reporting
<pleia2> nigel_nb: the one for user days?
<nigel_nb> pleia2: yeah
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> it's kinda an additional thing that lp can do, not a core feature
<nigel_nb> but the class is about "why you need to sign up for LP"
<pleia2> ah
<nigel_nb> or thats how I've oriented it
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: start structuring that course, I'll get to it later today when I get off work
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: once we get it final, we can hand it to anyone to present
<cjohnston> ill try.. im extremely limited on time
<nigel_nb> hm, I'll try to get it today then
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> anyone else who wants to help out... we need a backup for the first class.... cause i havent heard from the instructor in quite a while
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ^^
<cjohnston> _marx_: ^^
<nigel_nb> nhandler, paultag ^^
<nigel_nb> I've got to get back to work, lets hope for the best and get this thing moving
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: we'l talk later about the openID stuff
<pleia2> ok
<paultag> cjohnston, poke
<paultag> cjohnston, what's going on?
<mhall119|work> I would think openid should be mentioned
<mhall119|work> I use my LP OpenID it at several websites
<cjohnston> paultag: i havent heard from the guy teaching the first course in a couple weeks... and i dont know him.. so he is making me really nervous cause i cant get ahold of him
<paultag> cjohnston, did he put any materials in?
<cjohnston> no
<paultag> what session was he doing cjohnston?
<cjohnston> Switching to Ubuntu & Installation
<paultag> Ach. That's a big one
<pendulum_> He started a page like he was going to put his outline up, but last I checked there was nothing on it
<paultag> cjohnston, have you spammed the UBT about it?
<cjohnston> should be a fairly easy course.. but very important
<cjohnston> no..
<paultag> cjohnston, We have really good exp. with getting people switched
<cjohnston> i wanted to give as much time as i could
<cjohnston> ive already gotten one replacement..
<paultag> cjohnston, yeah, just give a heads up, and try to get in touch with the old guy
<paultag> cjohnston, Ah, OK
<cjohnston> for another course
<cjohnston> if someone can help me write it.. i can teach it..
<cjohnston> but i dont have time between now and then to write the course
<paultag> cjohnston, I can give whatever time I have to help
<paultag> cjohnston, I don't want to see a missing session
<cjohnston> i dont either
<cjohnston> expecially that one
<pendulum_> I'm also willing to help with it
<cjohnston> paultag: you know the BT better than I, is there anyone there who would be really good at helping to write even if they cant teach it?
<paultag> cjohnston, Joel is very good with that. Duane is great too. Both can write very well
<pendulum_> cjohnston: Do you want me to send an email to the current person?
<pendulum_> Just asking him to check in?
<cjohnston> pendulum_: nigel is gonna email him... you may as well..
<cjohnston> like someone said he added a blank outline page
<cjohnston> but thats it
<cjohnston> i askwed him weeks ago to make a wiki page for himself.. ive sent a few emails... nada
<pendulum_> Yeah (that was me who said it)
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: you should put something on the Florida Team's agenda for tonight about User Day
<cjohnston> mhall119|work: just for a heads up?
<mhall119|work> yeah
<mhall119|work> and to recruit teachers if you need a replacement for that one
<cjohnston> paultag: joel is?
<paultag> cjohnston, he is not online. I can't spell his last name but it's kinda like "jgougen"
<cjohnston> k
<paultag> cjohnston, I have his email if you would like it
<cjohnston> k
<paultag> cjohnston, there :)
<cjohnston> ty
<paultag> Yup
<duanedesign> heyo
<cjohnston> so... someone in here was saying how great you are
<cjohnston> I can't get ahold of one of my instructors for user days...
<duanedesign> yeah it costs me a lot of money to get those compliments floated around. But it is worth it :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I am in need of a backup...
<cjohnston> I don't have to have an instructor, although that would be nice...
<cjohnston> but I atleast need a course written so I could teach it...
<cjohnston> cause I dont have time to write it
<cjohnston> The course is: "Switching to Ubuntu and Installation"
<duanedesign> cjohnston: sure, what....ok
<cjohnston> mr. paultag said you are a great writer.
<paultag> Ssssshhhhhh
<cjohnston> i mean,,,
<cjohnston> ummm
<paultag> tagpaul!
<cjohnston> a birdy told me...
<paultag> It was tagpaul!
<duanedesign> cjohnston: ok so basically a course on installation
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> and the basics of using ubuntu once its installed
<duanedesign> cjohnston: are there any points on 'Switching to Ubuntu' you think important outside of a basic install
<paultag> duanedesign, but more to it then that, or else I would ask anyone to do it. It's about switching off Windoze, and I figured you would do really well as a UBT superstar
<duanedesign> lol,, all these compliments are getting expensive ;)
<duanedesign> paultag: ill have your check in the mail
<paultag> Thanks :)
<duanedesign> :P
<cjohnston> the basics of using it... i.e. how to do some things in ubuntu that you would do in winderz
<duanedesign> cjohnston: ok some if you use this program, you'll love this.
<paultag> Beware!
<paultag> I think someone is doing equivalent programs
<paultag> or is that this?
<cjohnston> we already have an equivalent programs...
<duanedesign> ok
<paultag> duanedesign, just the pitfalls of switching over
<cjohnston> but more of maybe like changing screen saver
<paultag> If I understand it right
<paultag> cjohnston, +1
<cjohnston> type things
<duanedesign> sure the equivelant of the 'start' menu and control panels
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> that type o stuffs
<cjohnston> paultag: ill put your check in the mail for the suggestion... your getting paid on both ends of this deal ... :-P
<duanedesign> lol
<cjohnston> duanedesign: i dont know if you are interested/able to teach the class...
<paultag> Nice!
<paultag> Getting laid twice
<paultag> paid *
<paultag> shit that was a bad typo
<duanedesign> lmao
<cjohnston> but if you can help with writing so i could teach it (or someone else)
<duanedesign> paultag: i had a guy in help the other day mix up the word disk (replace the s with c)
<paultag> ha!!
<duanedesign> "so i put my * in" lol
<paultag> So, mount the dis...k
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> ill get busy on that.
<duanedesign> and it looks like the user day is Sat.
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> yessir
<cjohnston> that course is at 1300
<cjohnston> UTC
<duanedesign> i am probablly free that day so holding the course, if need be, should not be a problem
<cjohnston> what TZ are you?
<duanedesign> -6/5
<duanedesign> looks like -6 right now :)
<cjohnston> so that would be like 7am your time?
<duanedesign> yep,lol. Nothing a little coffee cant fix
<cjohnston> yup...
<cjohnston> ill prolly be up all night friday worrying
<duanedesign> cjohnston: well i will make it a point to get thee course written in plenty of time for some peer review
<cjohnston> thank you
<cjohnston> adding item to meeting agenda......
<cjohnston> my desktop keyboard has stopped working
<cjohnston> i dont like this
<pendulum_> cjohnston: We can have a party all up all night Friday and all day Saturday ;)
<cjohnston> party wont happen until sat pm
<cjohnston> fri pm sat am will be panic
<pendulum_> Let me know if there's anything I can do to help reduce the panic
<cjohnston> what type of meds ya got access to?
<cjohnston> meeting in less than 5 hours
<pendulum_> Ones that would probably knock you out, actually :p
<cjohnston> please?
<cjohnston> ill pay for shipping
<cjohnston> kind-of kidding of course
<pendulum_> Heh
<duanedesign> :
<duanedesign> 0:)
<duanedesign> well
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> ther we go
<cjohnston> anyone want to (without just hitting delete/archive/anything else like that) wanna go through my email inbox and clean it up
<cjohnston> ugg.. delete an email and i get a new one..
<cjohnston> wtf
<cjohnston> 2200 isnt getting here soon enough
<duanedesign> cjohnston: you having a meeting tonight
<duanedesign> cjohnston: lets see, here in 2 hours. ill work hard to be there
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-20
<cjohnston> duanedesign its more for the leads, so dont go out of your way to make it... you dont have to by any means be there
<_marx_> cjohnston: do you have that class covered?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> duanedesign: is gonna write it and should be able to give it
<pleia2> cool
<cjohnston> pleia2 _marx_ Pendulum ??
<_marx_> present
<pleia2> evening
<cjohnston> wrapping up loco.. 1 sec
 * Hellow rises, half dead and babbling nonsense due to his exhaustion
 * pleia2 passes some hot chocolate to Hellow 
<cjohnston> hello Hellow
 * Hellow accepts hot chocolate
<Hellow> heh, hey pleia2 and cjohnston.
<cjohnston> #startmeeting
<cjohnston> not that it helps
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Agenda:
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01192010
<cjohnston> Setup a survey for feedback from UUD 0123 (survey monkey??) --cjohnston
<cjohnston> anyone wanna set up a survey for us?
<pleia2> is survey monkey a site or one of us? :)
<cjohnston> site
<pleia2> hehe, ok
<cjohnston> http://www.surveymonkey.com/
<cjohnston> i think i wrote down like two questions... but we need more than that of course
<cjohnston> check... ill setup a survey.. if you come up with any questions please email them to me!
<_marx_> cjohnston: send link to the survey please
<cjohnston> now or when i make it?
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> ok :)
<cjohnston> Will there be helpers in -chat?
<cjohnston> I think that was marks
<Pendulum> oops, sorry, lost track of time, i'm here now ;)
<Hellow> What do we define "helpers" as?
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> Not sure... _marx_ ?
<_marx_> so any helpers in -chat
<_marx_> cool, i can look at both at the same time
<cjohnston> _marx_: im kinda curious about Hellow's question too
<cjohnston> im sure  quite a few of us will be in both
<cjohnston> ill probably have 2 clients running
<Hellow> I'll be in -classroom and -chat for most of the day.
<cjohnston> and lernid to learn about learning with lernid
<_marx_> Hellow: can you repeat your question
<pleia2> helpers mostly tell people to quit talking in -classroom, and how to ask questions properly
<pleia2> and keep -chat from being too off-subject if they get chatty
<Hellow> What do we define "helpers" as?
<_marx_> Hellow: question forwarders in -chat for one
<cjohnston> question forwarders will be one of the hosts
<pleia2> also might change the topic in the channels for each session, post QUESTIONS to the person giving the course if they request it
<cjohnston> pleia2: is it possible to make -classroom voice only can talk during the day?
<pleia2> yeah, it's possible
<_marx_> pleia2: yes channel topic needs to be changed each hour
<Hellow> That should be done; questions and the like get asked in -chat, forwarded to -classroom.
<cjohnston> who has access to /topic ? just pleia2 ?
<pleia2> cjohnston: anyone with an ubuntu member cloak
<pleia2> or +o
<cjohnston> oh really
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> lol
<Hellow> heh
<pleia2> which I can give to anyone
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> can i make the request that -classroom be voice only to speak... hosts get voice and the instructor?
<Pendulum> I think that's a good idea
<Hellow> +m would be a good idea
<pleia2> what is the difference you're seeing between "hosts" and "helpers"?
<pleia2> in the past we never really had a distinction
<Hellow> Are there going to be any "defined" helpers?
<cjohnston> hosts == https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-user-days
<cjohnston> i dont think we need defined helpers
<cjohnston> imo
<cjohnston> i dunno tho
<pleia2> yeah, maybe I don't know what a helper is then :)
<_marx_> play it by ear, fly by the seat of your pants then?
<cjohnston> ?
<Pendulum> I don't think we need "helpers" (as anything separate from "hosts")
<cjohnston> +1 pleia2
<cjohnston> oops..
<pleia2> Pendulum: I tend to agree, unless I'm missing something :)
<cjohnston> +1 Pendulum
<pleia2> ok cool
<Hellow> What do we define "hosts" as? People who are/will be hosting a session?
<cjohnston> Hellow: hosts: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-user-days
<cjohnston> basically _marx_ pleia2 Pendulum myself
<Hellow> Ah.
<cjohnston> anyone else can help "control" -chat....
<Hellow> Sorry if I'm asking less-than-intelligent questions right now, my mind's a little foggy :P.
<cjohnston> but noone specifically designated
 * Hellow volunteers himself for that
<cjohnston> np Hellow
<pleia2> for UOW jorge, akgraner and I pretty much just snagged each other as needed, "hey I am going to lunch, can you make sure the next session goes ok?" etc
<cjohnston> thats kinda what i figured
<_marx_> hosts, guests or attendees, and helpers
<_marx_> same here
<Pendulum> yeah
<cjohnston> I don't think we need an official "helper" title...
 * _marx_ nods
<Hellow> Helper title: Anyone on the access list :P.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> # Should we try for another UUD, if so when?
<cjohnston> motion to table this item until after the first user day
<pleia2> yes, but I need a vacation first :)
<pleia2> +1
<cjohnston> oh im having something
<cjohnston> it wont be a vacation..
<Pendulum> +1
<cjohnston> it will probably be 1 beer before i have to go back to studying
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> but itll be my one beer
<_marx_> cjohnston: me scared too, i've never done an online class
<_marx_> quarterly or on release cycle?
<_marx_> or decide after event polling?
<cjohnston> _marx_: I think we are gonna wait to see the feedback from this first one before we decide that
<Pendulum> I think see how this one goes, see what feedback we get, and then worry about the next one
<_marx_> I agree, I also think quarterly could be do able
<cjohnston> Add a 15 minute wrap up at the end to thank everyone for their participation, special thanks to instructors, and ask to fill out survey? -- cjohnston
<cjohnston> not that anyone would stay for this..
<cjohnston> or do we want to try to get each instructor to give out the survey link after their course
<_marx_> well still you have to put it in there
<cjohnston> how do we wanna get the survey word out
<pleia2> I think we can give a link to the survey when we introduce each instructor
<pleia2> no need to ask them to do it
<cjohnston> ok...
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> get out of here itnet7 :-P
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> pleia2: that needs to be set up before the 23rd
<pleia2> _marx_: the survey?
<_marx_> yes
<cjohnston> _marx_: im gonna work on setting up the survey in the next couple days
<_marx_> so posting the link can happen in session
<cjohnston> yup
<pleia2> yeah
<_marx_> hum surveys for each session?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> one survey
<Pendulum> but announced each session as people aren't necessarily going to stay for every session
<cjohnston> but to get the most feedback it needs to be anounced often as not everyone will be there all day
<Pendulum> cjohnston: when did you become my brain twin?
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> when i lost mine
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> jk Pendulum
<_marx_> +1 each session
<_marx_> geez...
<cjohnston> what itnet7 said
<_marx_> y'all are scary
<cjohnston> speak up!
<cjohnston> we cant hear you
<itnet7> put the url in the topic/motd
<itnet7> of each class
<cjohnston> survey url
<cjohnston> ^^
<itnet7> ty
<cjohnston> I like that idea
<Pendulum> +1
<Hellow> Problem is, not everyone reads the channel topic. Especially not newbies to IRC.
<Pendulum> no, but in topic and announcing it
<cjohnston> Hellow: if we do both.. we will get I hope everyone
<Hellow> cjohnston, Both would be good.
<cjohnston> Pendulum: your scaring me
<_marx_> might as well although i find long topic messages...I don't read them
<Hellow> cjohnston, Identical twins.
 * Hellow ducks
<cjohnston> i dont think so
<cjohnston> if only for one reason...
<itnet7> oh, dear God no... no cjohnston twins *shudders*
<cjohnston> lmao
<Pendulum> hah
<cjohnston> itnet7: dan drove from gainsville.... :-P
<cjohnston> heh
<itnet7> cjohnston: I know, I know
<cjohnston> with his baby
<cjohnston> im messin with you
<_marx_> agenda
<cjohnston> you wish i had a twin in our loco
<cjohnston> FirasKraiem dropped.. trying to find replacement..(jamalta) cjohnston
<_marx_> item missed?
<cjohnston> whats an agenda
<cjohnston> whats missed?
<_marx_> replacement for
<cjohnston> we hadnt gotten there yet
<_marx_> ok
<Hellow> What is this thing you call an agen-da, hu-man?
<cjohnston> jamalta didnt join in.. but some others from the florida loco did..
<cjohnston> Firas /msg'ed me yesteday.. his gfx card fried
<pleia2> sad
<Hellow> cjohnston, You live in the state directly below mine :P.
<cjohnston> Jamalta from the FL LoCo (the best LoCo in the world) stepped up to take his place
<Hellow> In physical orientation, that is.
<cjohnston> so your a northerner?
<itnet7> cjohnston: technically we are "all" one LoCo
<Hellow> If you consider Georgia to be "northerner", yes :P.
<Hellow> err
<_marx_> i think he's in georga
<cjohnston> its north of florida
<Hellow> Georgia to be a northern state :P.
<cjohnston> there he is
<cjohnston> lol
<jamalta> ><!
<jamalta> what? hi
<jamalta> i didn't knwo there was a metting of sorts
<cjohnston> hey jamalta
<cjohnston> and nigel_nb !
<Hellow> nigel_nb, What is this I don't even.
<jamalta> cjohnston: hey
<jamalta> so what happened?
<cjohnston> absolutly nothing
<Hellow> jamalta, Someone set us up the bomb.
<jamalta> and no one told me there was a meeting
<Hellow> [/meme]
<cjohnston> there isnt
<jamalta> Hellow: agh!
<jamalta> now i have that song stuck in my ehad
<jamalta> no better eyt
<jamalta> i'm goign to play it
<Hellow> hah
<Pendulum> I think we've gotten side tracked
 * jamalta hates teh eeepc keyboard and apologizes for the frequent typos
<jamalta> Pendulum: seems like so
<jamalta> Hi, to everyone, btw
<jamalta> I don't know most of you :)
<Hellow> Pendulum, I think we've been sidetracked for most of the meeting :P.
<nigel_nb> user days meeting?
<pleia2> yeah, my attention is split so if we could get back on track it would be helpful :)
<Pendulum> cjohnston: so we theoretically have someone covering?
<cjohnston> I could have scratched #V off.. but i just wanted to mention that he stepped up at the lsat minute.. which brings me to:
<cjohnston> Pendulum: jamalta is covering Firas spot
<Pendulum> awesome :)
<cjohnston> Nagendra??? duane?? cjohnston
<Pendulum> thank you jamalta :)
<cjohnston> here is my issue
<jamalta> Pendulum: my pleasure
<jamalta> :)
<jamalta> hmm. should i put my name on the wiki?
<cjohnston> i havent heard from nagendra in...
<jamalta> for that slot?
<cjohnston> a long time
<cjohnston> jamalta: i will
<cjohnston> its on my list
<pleia2> even if Nagendra shows up, having the extra course written will help UCLP
<jamalta> cjohnston: oh ok, thanks
<cjohnston> he has me extremely nervous right now...
<cjohnston> so i have secured duanedesign to write a course for that topic...
<cjohnston> and I believe he did confirm that he could teach it also..
<cjohnston> my brain is fried tho...
<cjohnston> so i dont remember that part
<cjohnston> but if the course is written, i can teach it.. i just dont have time to write it
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I wasn't clear on whether he could or not. Although I suspect if he writes it, one of us can teach as needed
<Pendulum> *nods*
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, once the course is written, anyone can teach it.  that's the hard part
<cjohnston> ya
<Pendulum> I am also re-emailing nagendra to see if we can get any sort of response from him
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> and nigel_nb you emailed him also?
<_marx_> partitioning might be the hardest part of course one to cover
<nigel_nb> not yet! but if Pendulum is, then do you want me to?
<jamalta> cjohnston: i'll have the writeup tomorrow night hopefully
<_marx_> nigel_nb: did you see my shared opening .odt files?
<jamalta> i'll see if ic an do it tomorrow durin glunch
<cjohnston> I want (need) someone else to make a decision... when do we need to hear from him by?
<cjohnston> before we bump him out
<Hellow> cjohnston, Tomorrow would probably be the wisest.
<cjohnston> i have my opinion.. but im not gonna say it
<nigel_nb> put it in the mail
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: do you actually know him?
<_marx_> Hellow: +1
<cjohnston> Pendulum: no :-(
<cjohnston> tomorrow what time?
<cjohnston> pleia2: ^
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, nope, just responded to my invitation from the mailing list
<Hellow> cjohnston, Evening EST tomorrow.
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, 24 hours from when he gets the mail
<Hellow> nigel_nb, Or that.
<_marx_> nigel_nb: +1
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: so he's in India? (I'm trying to guage what time zone he's in)
<cjohnston> ok... can someone send an email in the next 24 minutes?
<cjohnston> that way I can say 2200 EST tomororw?
<Pendulum> I've got one 1/2 written now
<cjohnston> ok
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, yeah (but not necessarily)
<cjohnston> cool
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, just make sure you give reasons why this kind of confirmation is necessary
<cjohnston> either way... thanks to duanedesign for stepping up (and everyone else who has offered to help write this course)
<nigel_nb> i.e. we need confirmation for all classes and time to think of backup
<Pendulum> yep, that's in there :)
 * _marx_ has carpenter work tomorrow am w/linux access on jobsite, home after that
<nigel_nb> _marx_, not yet.  I was away from fast internet
<nigel_nb> I'll check it out today
<cjohnston> anyone know shrini?
<Pendulum> I'm giving time in UTC, btw
<cjohnston> thats fine Pendulum
<Pendulum> and now is a good time to let me know who else should get similar e-mails :)
<nigel_nb> lol, copy to the 3 of you guys
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, who else left to confirm?
<cjohnston> i havent gotten info from everyone else Pendulum... but shrini is the only one who makes me nervous other than that..
<cjohnston> but everyone else i talk to enough to be ok
<Pendulum> *nods*
<_marx_> nigel_nb: sorry for your xp and dialup vacation, er holiday
<nigel_nb> hehe
<cjohnston> Pendulum: i sent you the link for the intro page right?
<Pendulum> umm... you did, but I was on my phone at the time so don't have it handy now
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro
<Pendulum> ta :)
<cjohnston> and the people who are linked on the schedule are the ones who have put up an outline
<Pendulum> right
<cjohnston> is it just me or is there a table problem
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> maybe just me
<Pendulum> for the e-mail to nagendra, btw, I'm asking that he e-mail check in with Chris or myself directly
<cjohnston> ty
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, just reply to the mail
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, make sure cjohnston and pleia2 have copies so one of you will know
<pleia2> table problem?
<cjohnston> im at work tomorrow too
<cjohnston> pleia2: n
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> !fail on my part
 * Hellow now has peppermint tea
<pleia2> while we're on introductions
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction
<cjohnston> i need to look at that more
<pleia2> finished this weekend, anyone want to have a stab at fixing it up?
<cjohnston> i glanced over it..
<cjohnston> but its lookin good
<pleia2> it's probably fine the way it is, but I wanted anyone else's ideas to be tossed in if they have any
<cjohnston> do we need more to make it an hourish?
<cjohnston> pleia2: did you confirm that we will do +m?
<pleia2> no, as it is I'm *hoping* people will ask enough questions
<cjohnston> ok
<Hellow> pleia2, I might add some improvements to it later on tonight, but so far, it looks nice :).
<cjohnston> gotcha
<pleia2> cjohnston: we can +m if we want, no big deal
<pleia2> Hellow: thanks :)
<cjohnston> I say leave it open for intro... and then close for the first class?
<pleia2> during the intro we probably want to -m
<pleia2> yeah
<_marx_> more hourish yes
<cjohnston> so are we tripplets?
<Hellow> Also, I would prefer a setup like Open Week has: Classroom is +m, questions are asked in -chat and responded to in -classroom.
<nigel_nb> pleia2, make it m+ after the first me minutes
<nigel_nb> first few minutes of intro
<pleia2> nigel_nb: the first few minutes are asking who is there and where they are from :)
<pleia2> so we need them talking then at least
<Vantrax> hellow + project board =?
<nigel_nb> yea, that's what I meant
<nigel_nb> make it m+ after that
<Hellow> Vantrax, hmm?
<pleia2> Hellow: yeah, questions will be in -chat
<pleia2> same as UOW
<Hellow> Hee.
<pleia2> we didn't always have -classroom +m for sessions
<_marx_> and UDS
<pleia2> but as it grew it got to be a bit much
<Vantrax> Hellow, you tried to join the project board group
 * Hellow didn't attend UDS, so wouldn't know
<Vantrax> so i got an email
<Pendulum> _marx_: UDS didn't use -classroom
<pleia2> Vantrax: no, he tried to join the regular learning team
 * _marx_ attended via IRC
<Hellow> Vantrax, I submitted a request to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning :P
<cjohnston> thanks penny
<Vantrax> oh, and i got it via the board
<pleia2> Vantrax: yep :)
<_marx_> Pendulum: yes but did do -chat
<Vantrax> bah.. ignore me
<Vantrax> im at Linux.conf.au atm so a little distracted
 * cjohnston is lost
 * pleia2 hugs Vantrax 
<Pendulum> did it? I only used -uds and the various -uds channels
<Vantrax> btw, can anyone make sense of 000000d1ed686c4400206e4f1f370f9a43ba0f4367376f5317474fda1f375fe294d07fd417373f00
<Vantrax> 163000b4c410908080b8f1
<cjohnston> Open discussion........
<Vantrax> its a puzzle...
<cjohnston> Anything else?
<pleia2> I'm done
<Hellow> Vantrax, Looks like a massive pile of numbers and letters to me.
<_marx_> done
<Vantrax> me too
<Hellow> I'm finished.
<_marx_> Pendulum: maybe i'm wrong, won't be the first time
<Pendulum> nothing here
<cjohnston> Sounds good..
<mhall119> looks like a hash
<cjohnston> Thank you all VERY much for your help!
<pleia2> thanks cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> #endmeeting
<cjohnston> agian.. not that it helps
<cjohnston> ehehhehe
<mhall119> it hex whatever it is, maybe convert it into ascii?
<_marx_> cjohnston: chill man we'll rock the ubuntu world!
<nigel_nb> _marx_, google for ubuntu open week and you may get scared
<nigel_nb> I did a few days back
<Hellow> nigel_nb, Should I?
<nigel_nb> lots of attention!
<nigel_nb> Hellow, no harm trying ;)
<cjohnston> _marx_: its the combination of this and school together
<Pendulum> _marx_: sorry, I seem to have forgotten to copy you on one of the "chasing down" e-mails ;)
<Pendulum> I'll copy you on the other one ;)
<_marx_> ic cjohnston
<Pendulum> (not that I'm chasing you down, but I'm copying so we all know the 2 important ones went out)
<nigel_nb> _marx_, I dont see the videos with the ppt on it
<_marx_> Pendulum: roger that
<_marx_> nigel_nb: you see the ppt's though?
<jamalta> Sorry I didn't have much input, was listening throughout the meeting though
<cjohnston> jamalta: it was more of a lead meeting.... participation/attendance not required
<cjohnston> I brought you in cause i wanted to talk bad about you
<nigel_nb> _marx_, I dont see the ppt's, what I want is a 10-second video of each slide, so that it works as intro and end for te entire video
<Hellow> hah
<jamalta> cjohnston: Are there any more meetings I should be aware of?
<Pendulum> jamalta: s'cool. Did you hear the bits about needing intro and outline, though? (we're less fussy about you as you're new, but it'd be nice so we don't get to your course and make up a background for you ;) )
<jamalta> cjohnston: Ha! :P
<_marx_> hum to nigel_nb I wanted to see what you thought of the ppt's first
<cjohnston> I guess that would have been a good question..
<jamalta> Pendulum: Sent cjohnston my into earlier today. I'm working on the talk tomorrow so I will at least have an outline by tomorrow evening.
<nigel_nb> ohh!
<Hellow> Pendulum, "80 year old guy who listens to The Beetles all night long"?
<cjohnston> pleia2: Pendulum _marx_ nigel_nb  - do you think we need to have another meeting?
<Hellow> XD
<cjohnston> Hellow: thats _marx_
<cjohnston> :-P
<Hellow> HAH
<cjohnston> sorry mark
<pleia2> cjohnston: I don't think so, we can casually tie up loose ends
<cjohnston> Hellow: _marx_ wants to be the first grandfather to switch his kids
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> one more thing..
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, nothing formal need if u ask me
<_marx_> what Hellow beat me to it?
<nigel_nb> wrt meeting
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what's your one thing?
<nigel_nb> I thought I was the youngest around, Hellow beat me to it!
<cjohnston> should we send out another email asking instructors to show up X amount of time before their class in here... or somewhere else so we can talk to htem?
<cjohnston> them
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> blah
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, yes
<nigel_nb> preferably 30 minutes before
<Hellow> nigel_nb, I beat you to being young? ...wait, what?
<pleia2> 30 minutes is a lot :)
<jamalta> cjohnston: Is there an instructors channel?
<pleia2> 10 is fine
<cjohnston> jamalta: no
<jamalta> Ok
<cjohnston> just here
<nigel_nb> pleia2, well, it gives us time to think of alternatives
<jamalta> Ok
<pleia2> nigel_nb: not really :\
<nigel_nb> pleia2, hm :)
<Pendulum> I think 10 is fine just because otherwise we will all go crazy trying to be in 10 different places all at once all the time
<Pendulum> err.. 10 minutes is fine
<nigel_nb> I'm probably being paranoid
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: why do you think we want outlines? ;)
<nigel_nb> hehe
<_marx_> paranoia can be considered healthy...
<Hellow> I would personally do 15-20 minutes ahead of their course.
<pleia2> nigel_nb: even 30 minutes isn't enough to make up for a no-show
<cjohnston> Pendulum: would you do me a favor, since you have the email list... can you tomorrow send out an email asking one last time for intros/outines and advising about the "15 minute" in #ubuntu-learning??
<cjohnston> I +1 Hellow at 15 minutes
<Pendulum> cjohnston: yep, no problem :)
<Pendulum> and will send out another reminder Friday
<cjohnston> great
<cjohnston> thank you
<nigel_nb> pleia2, it does, if we have them submit the entire text of their session (if we go *that* paranoid ;) )
 * cjohnston needs to learn how to use IRC features that are more than /msg 
<cjohnston> lol
 * Pendulum is currently trying to figure out who needs to be pinged about what and who can be pinged safely on IRC vs. e-mail :)
<pleia2> nigel_nb: eek, yeah, we aren't going that far
<Hellow> cjohnston, The funnest one: /kick.
<pleia2> I don't even write my UOW sessions until like 10 minutes before them ;P
<cjohnston> I need ops for that one
<Hellow> :P
<cjohnston> ooo
<cjohnston> i want ops
<_marx_> nigel_nb: .odp files are there
<cjohnston> everywhere
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> let me take out some frustration
<Pendulum> I'm mostly poking people wrt to intros
<pleia2> cjohnston: I can give you a crash course in /topics and things before UUD :)
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> i figured somewhere there was something i could read
<Hellow> cjohnston, The benefits of being an IRCop on two networks is that you can /kill people with impunity.
<cjohnston> _marx_: pleia2 Pendulum are you pretty much gonna be around all day or do you have things going on?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp is helpful
<nigel_nb> _marx_, are those files shared with me?
<nigel_nb> i dont see them in that folder
 * _marx_ slides cjohnston a bowl of oatmeal, with a side of whiskey
<cjohnston> I will be here all day outside of bathroom breaks, food and ocational kid things
<pleia2> the "Tools" section especially
<cjohnston> you can keep the oatmeal
<_marx_> nigel_nb: yes
<Pendulum> I'll be around except for bathroom breaks
<cjohnston> ty
<_marx_> same share nigel_nb
<Pendulum> (I have no kids and can get my roommate to bring me food ;) )
 * nigel_nb stabs ubuntu one!!
<cjohnston> pleia2: can i move in?
<Hellow> pleia2, For some reason, my skills in channel operator seem to start overlapping when they are actually needed fast :P.
 * _marx_ too
<Hellow> Primarily, Unreal and Hyperion IRCds start overlapping.
<nigel_nb> err cjohnston, you meant to ask that to Pendulum or pleia2 ?
<Hellow> And I end up using common modes like +i and +m to control crap.
<cjohnston> Pendulum:
<cjohnston> that one too
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thank nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> Hellow, remember the last release?
<nigel_nb> or rather the last release party?
<Hellow> nigel_nb, That was /fun/.
<nigel_nb> Hellow, i
<nigel_nb> Hellow, I've never seen text move so fast
<Hellow> nigel_nb, I've never seen myself type so fast, either :P.
<_marx_> france breaks my brain on release parties
<_marx_> 4k!
<cjohnston> so Pendulum will be here all day.. _marx_ pleia2 ?
<nigel_nb> Hellow, I actually managed sane conversations in there :P
<pleia2> cjohnston: all day
<_marx_> cjohnston: most of the day
<pleia2> Hellow: I'm an admin on one network that has homebrewed ircd and services, including crazy things like an RPGServ and an NPC mode
<nigel_nb> _marx_, see if the individual file needs to be shared
<cjohnston> ok.. cool... so we dont need to worry about making sure someone is here
<Hellow> nigel_nb, It was mainly a couple thousand lines of "When's the release?"
<_marx_> I'll have time outs of course
<nigel_nb> Hellow, true
<cjohnston> pleia2: /msg
<Pendulum> if popey doesn't give us an intro can we just say he's Elvis?
<Hellow> pleia2, Homebrew services = win. Homebrew IRCd = wut.
<pleia2> Hellow: to their credit, it's open source :)
<Hellow> pleia2, I currently know a person whom is trying to create his own IRCd in Python.
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, naah, we'll say he's harry potter
<_marx_> how about Elvis Jr. ?
<pleia2> Hellow: people get so goofy about irc :)
<Hellow> heh
<Hellow> pleia2, IRC is one of my best... what's the right term, area?'s on the internet :P.
<pleia2> mine too
<cjohnston> some people are just goofy
<_marx_> cjohnston: +1
 * cjohnston points are _marx_ 
<cjohnston> oops
<cjohnston> did i type that out loud?
<_marx_> myself included ;)
<_marx_> cjohnston: what color is your collar?
<cjohnston> I'm guessing you mean dog collar?
<cjohnston> hehe
<_marx_> job collar
<cjohnston> blue
<cjohnston> very
<cjohnston> much like yours
<_marx_> indeed, blue collar linux users unite!
<nigel_nb> pleia2, who does 'op' functions in classroom? you?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: anyone with an ubuntu member cloak
<nigel_nb> bah!
<pleia2> I'll just op whoever we need opped
 * nigel_nb cries discrimination lol
 * cjohnston always needs ops!
<pleia2> nigel_nb: you really think we should trust everyone on freenode? :)
<nigel_nb> no, but I thought it was only for classroom team
<nigel_nb> or some kind of classroom admins
<pleia2> nah, we keep things pretty loose there
<pleia2> so any ubuntu member can drop by and do a course
<nigel_nb> hm
<_marx_> hum indeed
<pleia2> we have a few motu folks who come by and do impromptu q&a sessions
<pleia2> so long as nothing else is going on it's fien
<pleia2> fine too
<nigel_nb> btw, I'll be taking the help from a bug control member for Q and A since it may be above my head
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Meetings/01192010
<cjohnston> look over the minutes please
<cjohnston> did i miss anything
<nigel_nb> so whoever is op, may need to m+ him too
<pleia2> hm?
<pleia2> the channel itself is what is +m, ops can talk, ops give voice to people who need to talk
<Pendulum> are we done with meeting?
<pleia2> yeah
 * Pendulum would like to go to bed
 * pleia2 too
<Pendulum> ok. g'night all!
<pleia2> night pen :)
<_marx_> me too
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, good nite :)
<_marx_> sleep well yall
<cjohnston> no time for sleep
<nigel_nb> which reminds me, its my first day back to the grind, I need to catch some sleep too
<Hellow> pleia2, If you need epic op skillz, I volunteer :P.
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: are you in idea?
<pleia2> Hellow: thanks :)
<pleia2> we'll keep you in mind
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, idea?
<cjohnston> indea
<cjohnston> india
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> you meant what i know
<nigel_nb> lol, yeah
<cjohnston> what time is it
<nigel_nb> 8:45 am
<nigel_nb> I work nights
<cjohnston> i was gonna ask
<nigel_nb> hehe, thought so :P
<cjohnston> cause your around here a whole lotta time that im around here
<cjohnston> g'nite bud.. thanks!
<cjohnston> anyone look over minutes?
<nigel_nb> well, I'll stay for another 15 minutes, after which my power goes out
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, yes I did, looks fine
<pleia2> yeah, the minutes are good
<_marx_> see the whole power goes out thing is unknown to me
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> anyone got the log they can post
<cjohnston> power goes out huh
<_marx_> peace nigel_nb
<cjohnston> i couldnt do that
<_marx_> me either
<Hellow> I'll pull up my logs if you need them.
<nigel_nb> _marx_, well, the power supply in my area is off for 1 hour every day
<cjohnston> if you dont mind Hellow .. just put it at the bottom of the meeting page above...
<_marx_> nigel_nb: it's never off where i live
<nigel_nb> for some conservation of energy reason (we depend too much on hydro electric power)
<cjohnston> we have something here where the power company can turn off your AC for like 2 hours a day... its opt in and they "pay you"
<cjohnston> but i cant deal without AC
<cjohnston> im out
<cjohnston> g'nite all
<cjohnston> and thanks!
<nigel_nb> nite cjohnston
<Hellow> cjohnston, Should I cut the logs at #endmeeting?
<nigel_nb> probably
<_marx_> Hellow: I'd say yes
<_marx_> plus mootbot should have them soon
<_marx_> mootbot time stamp may still be off though
<Hellow> I have timestamps :P.
<_marx_> mootbot logs are cool too
<Hellow> I just need to sed out the month tag crap that Xchat loves to put in there, though.
<Hellow> moment.
<_marx_> trip { works
<_marx_> triple even
 * _marx_ crashing now
<Hellow> Ah, good, got them.
<Hellow> Ok, logs are posting.
<liuxin> Hello
<liuxin> Anyone is using Dr.com in ubuntu?
<cjohnston> duanedesign: you arent here by chance are you?
<cjohnston> _marx_: moot isnt in here...
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I heard from nagendra
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> thats why I was lookin for duanedesign
<nigel_nb> *gulp*
<nigel_nb> you guys slept and got up?
 * nigel_nb is reminded of going to sleep
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> I guess better late than never.  Ugh! I'm going to be drowsy at work.  Later folks (for real this time!)
<nigel_nb> Note to self:  Never start reading a book before bed.  May end up not sleeping and finishing the book!
<pleia2> night nigel
<pleia2> :)
<nigel_nb> night pleia2. I believe I send you a PM at some point.  Do look into it.  Dont remember what about
<pleia2> yes, I'm taking care of it :)
<nigel_nb> :0
<nigel_nb> :)
<cjohnston> mornin all
<cjohnston> im off to work
<Pendulum> popey: any idea when you can get an intro to chris or on the wiki or something?
<pleia2> else we'll just make up stuff
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> he's lucky he's not Daviey
<popey> I didnt know you were after one
<popey> where does it need to go?
<Pendulum> have you gotten the e-mails Chris and I have sent out? (that's not me being smart mouthed, that's my wanting to know if they got through)
<Pendulum> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro
<popey> uhm.. got a subject line of one?
<Pendulum> more recent one (from me) was REMINEDER INFORMATION NEEDED: Ubuntu User Day - January 23 2010
<Pendulum> sent over the weekend
<popey> nope
<popey> where was that sent?
<Pendulum> let me check since I got the e-mail list from chris
<Pendulum> alan@popey.com
<popey> aha
<popey> i have that flagged too
<popey> sorry
<Pendulum> s'ok :)
<Pendulum> better for you, we know enough about you that we could have written an amusing intro ;)
<popey> :)
<popey> done
<Pendulum> (although Daviey is rather lucky he's not on the list since I'd have said his favourite sweet was cream eggs)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro#popey
<Pendulum> thank you!
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/presenter-biographies/   <-- click Daves face
<popey> that okay?
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> that's great :)
<Pendulum> I now have a mental image of you with a superhero cape, though
<popey> that is entirely accurate
<Pendulum> heh, you just put it away for live events so no one gets jealous? ;)
<popey> nooooo
<popey> wear it under my clothes.. like super man
<popey> I'm not fat, I'm just well prepared
<duanedesign> cjohnston: ping
<pendulum_> nhandler: Can you email your intro for Saturday to cjohnston today, please?
<paultag> pendulum_, It's already done. Let me find it for you
<pendulum_> paultag: Is yours done?
<paultag> pendulum_, nhandler and I swapped intros. Ours are both done. Mine is linked from where my outline is
<paultag> pendulum_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/UserDayBlurb
<pendulum_> K
<paultag> pendulum_, all good?
<pendulum_> Thanks :)
<paultag> pendulum_, np, thank you :)
<Geo> wats hapenin here?
<paultag> Geo, some user day love'n
<O_pequeno_man> alguém com o ubuntu 9.10??
<cjohnston> pendulum_: i just got mhall119|work's
<pendulum_> Cool
<pendulum_> Did you see about nhandler and paultag ?
<paultag> Hola.
<cjohnston> i see nhandler's...
<cjohnston> and i guess ill look for paultag s too
<paultag> cjohnston, nhandler did mine the other day. I linked to it from the outline
<paultag> cjohnston, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag/UserDayBlurb
<cjohnston> pendulum_: did you get a chance to talk to duanedesign ?
<pendulum_> I haven't seen him
<paultag> he is here -- duanedesig n
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i just didnt know if she already had
<cjohnston> pendulum_: i think the intro page is up to date with all that i have
<pendulum_> K
<pendulum_> Will look when I have a minute
<cjohnston> i still dont think i have an intro from nagendra (sp?)
<pendulum_> Sorry, things are hectic at work
<pendulum_> I've re-emailed about intro
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: heard from nagendra?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> finally did
<nigel_nb> phew
<nigel_nb> got the intro and everything ready?
<nigel_nb> now I'm getting scared as though I have to speak on a stage :(
<nigel_nb> as the day approaches i'm becoming more and more nervous
<cjohnston> theres no stage
<nigel_nb> I'm have extreme stage fright until I actually stand there (sounds funny but real)
<nigel_nb> I know, but that doesnt help
<pendulum_> nigel_nb: We can crack jokes at you in /query if that'll help :p
<nigel_nb> pendulum_: lol
<nigel_nb> I guess once it actually starts off I'll be fine
<nigel_nb> even with public speaking, when I'm going to start, I'm really scared and nervous (and shivering)
<nigel_nb> once I stand on the stage and look at everyone I'm oddly relaxed
<pendulum_> cjohnston: How strict are we being about people giving us outlines ?
<pendulum_> (in other words, is it required?)
<nigel_nb> I think it is requried (we get to know they have actually thought of what to teach)
<nigel_nb> and we get to make suggestions/corrections/additions
<cjohnston> i think its a really good recommendation so people can decide what they want to attend
<pendulum_> *nods*
<pendulum_> I'm just trying to figure out how much more nagging I have to do ;)
<cjohnston> dunno
<daubers> o/
<daubers> I've been poked this way by Mr Pope, after starting discussions in the uk loco to run some real life in person training, he's poked me your way to try and join some dots
<pleia2> hi there daubers
<pendulum_> Hiya daubers
<daubers> Hello :)
<pleia2> yeah, we write courses for real life training
<pleia2> 10 or so have been written for sysadmin stuff
<pleia2> still working on some desktop ubuntu things, but we could always use help
<pleia2> courses are laid out like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> one of our courses: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/
<daubers> How well do the real life courses go down?
<pleia2> doctormo is the expert on that :) he teaches them for the US-MA loco team
<pleia2> the project is still pretty young, I don't know if anyone else is using them "in the wild" yet
<pleia2> but this format was developed from his experience within his loco
<daubers> Oh really? I'd be really interested in his experiences.
<daubers> We've had a hugely positive response to the idea from the loco mailing list, so I'm quite eager to have a bash
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> so right now we're in the process of getting people to write courses
<pleia2> for each major topic we cover, we have a wiki page outlining core topics and linking to existing documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<pleia2> we just need people to say "ok, I want to write one about... chatting!" and then follow our course layout to write it
<pleia2> we're managing things in bzr, but that's still a work in progress, so however you want to deliver the courses to us is fine (as you can see, doctormo posted them on his blog)
<pleia2> and our course layout is pretty fluid as far as what the word "course" means, it probably should be called something like "segment" or "class" since I could see several "overview, demo, practical" cycles in a full course (or even in a single hour class if you cover a lot of material)
<daubers> Ok, so, if I go back to the loco people, if we follow your layout, how is it best to join our efforts to yours?
<pleia2> edit the wiki page, say https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics and next to a topic you wish to cover just put a note saying something like "UK team is working on this - $date" (and maybe a link to "in progress" work, if applicable)
<pleia2> so we can either avoid duplicating work, or offer help if someone comes along and wants to work on it with you
<pleia2> not the best way to manage topics, but I hate launchpad blueprints and this works well enough
<daubers> heh, I'm happy to act as go between if that would help too
<pleia2> having a contact does help :)
<daubers> Cool :) I'd be quite excited to see some run :)
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> so if you go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning and scroll to the bottomish you'll see 5 large icons
<pleia2> those are our targeted areas, so just click through any of those to see the topics (so How to Use Ubuntu == https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics )
<pleia2> and when you see one you want to do, just edit the wiki page and say you're working on it :)
<daubers> Cool, are building them section by section
<daubers> are you building them section by section out of interest?
<pleia2> yeah, people can just jump in and write what they want
<pleia2> when we have more people writing we might try to make it more formal "we need $this before $that"
<daubers> Cool :)
<pleia2> in doctormo's case he wrote what he needed to teach the classes in his loco
<pleia2> which meant they went in a pretty linear progression :)
<daubers> :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-21
<nigel_nb> no noise here today?
<DiegoTc> ping pleia2
<pleia2> DiegoTc: hey
<DiegoTc> pleia2, had bad memory right now you are part of the american Membership Boards
<pleia2> DiegoTc: yep
<DiegoTc> kk, just want to know if some of the Boards add the name of the new ubuntu members to the lp (https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers)
<pleia2> yes, all the names will be added :)
<DiegoTc> i just disconect when they told me i was an ubuntu member, and didn't ask that
<pleia2> the announcement for new members has to be written and sent out
<pleia2> members added, board wiki updated
<pleia2> should all be done within a few hours
<DiegoTc> oki doki
<nigel_nb> pleia2, well, you seem to be everywhere lol
<pleia2> :)
<DiegoTc> pleia2, another question if i could get the log of todays meeting
<DiegoTc> i was using webchat and couldn't save anything :(
<pleia2> DiegoTc: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> go to the date and the #ubuntu-meeting files
<pleia2> mootbot wasn't around, so no logs from that I'm afraid
<cprofitt> today's meeting?
<nigel_nb> pleia2, do you have lernid installed?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: nope
<nigel_nb> pleia2, it seems to have some trouble on xubuntu
<pleia2> cprofitt: americas board
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> good I thought I missed something
<DiegoTc> pleia2, well thanks anyway :D
<pleia2> DiegoTc: sure thing
<DiegoTc> pleia2, sorry for beeing a little noisy but got the final question
<DiegoTc> what are you and the rest of the team members going to said on the introduction of the ubuntu user day?
<pleia2> we have a draft here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction
<pleia2> pretty much explaining what the day is, why we're having it, who is hosting it
<nigel_nb> how nice!
<nigel_nb> pleia2, around?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: yeah
<nigel_nb> pleia2, we never really got around to finishing that discussion about OpenID
<pleia2> nigel_nb: others said it should be mentioned
<nigel_nb> pleia2, oh okay, I will then :)
<pleia2> no need to explain what openid is though, probably just that lp supports it
<pleia2> er, is a provider
<nigel_nb> hehe, ok
<nigel_nb> I was just about wondering why there is not chanserv when the entire thing got netsplit
<nigel_nb> pleia2, oh and good morning (I seem to have forgotten that :P )
<pleia2> good evening :)
<cjohnston> hey nigel_nb pleia2
<nigel_nb> hey cjohnston
<nigel_nb> what happened to all you guys last nigt?
<cjohnston> so im thinkin about dropping school
<nigel_nb> the channel was so dead :P
<cjohnston> i was at work
<pleia2> morning cjohnston
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, everyone goes through it at some phase
<pleia2> nigel_nb: sleeping, packing...
<pleia2> cjohnston: aw :\
<nigel_nb> pleia2, when are you moving?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: ive already got a degree.... this was just a different degree
<cjohnston> but i dont think i really want it..
<nigel_nb> well, RN is handy
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> but....
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> too much work?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> imo
<cjohnston> for something that i dont really want to do..
<cjohnston> first two weeks of class, 33 chapters of reading.. third week.. a test on those 33 chapters
<cjohnston> plus another ~15 chapters of reading on that third week
<pleia2> nigel_nb: in a little over 3 weeks
<nigel_nb> Now I remember why I chose computer science over biology
<nigel_nb> pleia2, wow! times moves fast!
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston needs to go take a shower...
<pleia2> nigel_nb: tell me about it D:
<pleia2> I'm excited, but so much to do...
 * cjohnston smells from the kitchen fire last night
<cjohnston> good thing UUD will be done before that
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, you were cooking?
<nigel_nb> :P
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> you must be smokin something good to be thinking that
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I know.  Its just overwhelming when you're moving
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, hahaha.   I guess if you were cooking, there would be nothing left
<cjohnston> i actually can cook.. and those who know i can say im quite good.. but i try to keep most people from knowing that
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> I can cook for myself too
<cjohnston> my mom was given a choice of a restaurant or kids...
<pleia2> the pizzeria places, sushis place and chinese places cook for me
<cjohnston> pleia2: we found this sushi place down here...
<nigel_nb> pleia2, you dont cook?
<cjohnston> the food is wonderful... and the service is even better
<pleia2> nigel_nb: I made lasagne last night actually, but as a general rule - no, I don't cook much :)
<nigel_nb> well, I dont either, but I would if I were staying alone
<nigel_nb> I stay with 5 other guys, some of whom who dont even know how to make an omlet
<pleia2> living alone makes me not want to cook ;)
<nigel_nb> live blissfully for 3 more weeks then :P
<pleia2> cooking is work, then cleaning up...all just for a meal for me? bah
<nigel_nb> pleia2, you seem to be my twin.. hahaha
<nigel_nb> I'd cook only because I'm lazy to go out and eat
<nigel_nb> but you get food delivered home?
<pleia2> I usually pick it up and bring it home
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm lazier than you.  I'm lazy to go out and buy.  That's when I think of cooking :D
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> but then I only think, I end up ordering and getting *them* to deliver here
<duanedesign> cjohnston: poke
<cjohnston> sir?
<duanedesign> how are you today? So dod you get ahold of the individual who was going to do that sessison
<duanedesign> s/dod/did
<cjohnston> yes we did... noone got ahold of you yet? :-(
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i had a few things in my away logs, so i was pretty certain. I just wanted to make sure
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> Glad you atleast saw that... I hope you didn't do too much work.
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i plan to be at the User Day. Ill be your back up if anything happens and you need me :)
<cjohnston> ok.. thats great...
<cjohnston> once again, thank you very VERY much for stepping up to the plate at the last minute like you did...
<duanedesign> absoloutely, anytime. It is my pleasure to work on such great projects with all these great people :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> We will probably have another one.. So when we do I'll make sure to let you know so you can sign up if you like..
<cjohnston> paultag: where are you from?
<cjohnston> im curious what neo stand sofr
<cjohnston> for
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i am located in Tulsa, Oklahoma (U.S.)
<duanedesign> cjohnston: lol
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i thought you were still talking to me
<duanedesign> :P
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> i hope this crap stops before saturday
<duanedesign> cjohnston: yeah. There are some people with way to much timme on there hands.
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, thanks buddy.  never know when we might need a helping hand :)
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: how long will you be around?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, 30 minutes
<cjohnston> will you be back later?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I'll check in from time to time... you need me?
<cjohnston> i would like to talk to you today if possible (not a big deal) but I don't have time right now.
<nigel_nb> Mail me if I'm not on IRC.  I'll try to be around tonight, but doubtful.  Got to catch up on back log at work
<cjohnston> its all godd
<cjohnston> goood
<nigel_nb> hahaha, you got the spelling wrong both times :P
<cjohnston> i gave up incase you didnt notice
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, what is about that you wanted to talk about?
<cjohnston> bad bad stuff
<cjohnston> pleia2 _marx_ you will both be here for the intro at 7am?
<_marx_> cjohnston: yes
<pleia2> yep
<cjohnston> cool..
<cjohnston> i believe penny will be too..
<cjohnston> but ill confirm..
<cjohnston> tryin to think of how to do the intro
<Guest20700> cjohnston, I am from Boston, but I live in Cleveland
<nigel_nb> Guest20700, you got a guest Id for yourself too?
<Guest20700> nigel_nb, what do you mean?
<nigel_nb> Guest20700, ok, I thought it was grouped to your ID
<Guest20700> nigel_nb, Yeah, I have paultag_, and ptagliamonte
<nigel_nb> Guest20700, well now its Guest20700 in case you didn't notice
<Guest20700> nigel_nb, I had not
<paultag> many thanks nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> paultag, lol, I thought you were playing with me!
<paultag> naw! :)
<paultag> I just woke up nigel_nb :)
 * nigel_nb hands paultag coffee :)
<paultag> nigel_nb, many thanks, I need that :)
<cprofitt> introduction pleia2 ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: hm?
<cprofitt> you were asking if people were going to be there for intro
<pleia2> for user day on saturday
<pleia2> and cjohnston was asking :)
<cprofitt> k... just making sure...
<cprofitt> I am on at 4pm EST
<cprofitt> woo... hoo...
<cprofitt> is there a place to have people go to -- wiki or some such for support materials, or agenda, etc?
<cprofitt> I would assume the wiki page we made for the course, but wanted to make sure that was acceptable
<pleia2> if you click on the subject on the UserDays page it goes to the prepared page
<pleia2> some are more fleshed out than others
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/UbuntuEquivalentPrograms
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> so that is where to put up presentation pages, etc if I want?
<cprofitt> just want to make sure attachments are acceptable for the 'style' you wanted
<pleia2> sure
<cprofitt> k
<pleia2> this is our first User Day :) leaving things pretty open for how the presenter wants to do things
<cprofitt> that outline looks ok to you? Anything else you looking to have fleshed out?
<pleia2> looks great :)
<cprofitt> cool.
<cprofitt> I may link to a forum discussion thread too... for after the IRC part
<cprofitt> so poeple can discuss the items.
<pleia2> forum discussion thread?
<cprofitt> yeah... a discussion thread on the forums
<cprofitt> that way if people have follow-up questions they can do it there -- in a specific spot
<cprofitt> no need for a backchannel twitter #channel
<cprofitt> but the discussion thread may help...
<nigel_nb> can you guys take a look at my write up about openID? http://pastebin.com/d20a680b8
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, the discussion thread is a real good idea. pleia2 is it possible to have one for each session?
<cprofitt> nigel_nb: looks good.
<nigel_nb> thanks cprofitt :)
<pleia2> I don't really know much about forums
<nigel_nb> hm
<cprofitt> pleia2: I will make a forum thread for my class -- that day and point people to it....
<cprofitt> we can test how the additional medium assists the process
<pleia2> sounds good :)
<cjohnston> stress is gone
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, stress?
<cjohnston> school
<nigel_nb> hm :(
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigel_nb> I'm late for work today too! Once I start doing something I get hooked
<cjohnston> I am the same way
<nigel_nb> I started writing my session and now its half done to perfection
<nigel_nb> phew, I'm doing with open ID and Lp answers.  Now my final one! Bug Squad
<cprofitt> sudo nmap -sS learn.ufbt.net
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, forgot to detach?
<cprofitt> ?
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, "sudo nmap -sS learn.ufbt.net"
<cprofitt> nah... half command and typing got mushed together -- forgot where my focus was
<cprofitt> wanted to type we should leverage learn.ufbt.net
<nigel_nb> hehe
<cprofitt> and typed in the sudo namp -sS becuase I was doing that in another terminal window
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> yaay! my session is almost ready :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: still here?
<cjohnston> nevermind pleia2
<pleia2> sorry, I'm at work
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> i had a question, but figured my answer when I remembered a link you gave me
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, Pendulum: lol, there are still people surpised at user days
<notcjohnston> how so?
<nigel_nb> check out -bugs scroll back
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I was talking about my class and taking suggestions, when they wanted to know what it was about
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: when I mentioned user days, they were surpised
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> cool
<nigel_nb> but everyone likes the idea
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> im glad
<cjohnston> tell them to be there
<Pendulum> I announced it at the Ubuntu Women meeting today :)
<nigel_nb> yaay!
<nigel_nb> I wish someone from UW participated
<pleia2> two people from UW participated :P
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: noticed something? we have all-male instructors except for members of the team
<pleia2> members of the team are important too!
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> they are
<nigel_nb> but we dont have anymore :(
<nigel_nb> pleia2: correction, we dont have any more than the 2 members of the team
<pleia2> hm?
<nigel_nb> only male instructors
<pleia2> oh, yeah
<nigel_nb> next time, we'll strong arm UW to participate instead of BT this time
<pleia2> I don't actually like teaching beginner level classes
<pleia2> Women AND BT! :)
 * nigel_nb sticks tongue out at pleia2 
<nigel_nb> there are pretty much big time members of UW who *can* lead sessions
<nigel_nb> they've just not been talked to properly lol
<Pendulum> it was also not great timing, IMO for UW people
<Pendulum> there's a lot going on right now in that project so I think people were maybe focusing more energy there
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: you obviously didn't see how cjohnston and I got people from BT :P
<nigel_nb> we used every trick in the book
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: I'm not in BT
<Pendulum> so, nope, I didn't :)
<nigel_nb> lol, it was fun
<nigel_nb> next time, I'll try to target members of UW that I know
<Pendulum> just be careful that they know you are asking them for the "right" reasons
<Pendulum> cjohnston: how's your panic doing?
<cjohnston> gone Pendulum
<cjohnston> well.. significantly reduced
<Pendulum> yay!
<cjohnston> I need survey questions!
<cjohnston> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WQWHJQY  <--is what i have so far
<cjohnston> _marx_: pleia2 Pendulum
<pleia2> can there be a "didn't attend" option?
<pleia2> might help gauge how well attended each session was :)
<_marx_> amazing timing cjohnston i just got back in
<pleia2> How did you hear about UUD?
<pleia2> Would you recommend it to your friends?
<_marx_> can't quote from statistics class but wouldn't 5 levels be good?
 * _marx_ designed surveys many years ago
<cjohnston> what are the 5?
<cjohnston> Ive added more.. refresh
<_marx_> that works
<_marx_> i don't recall the logic of five point grading system now
<_marx_> psych class on statistics circa '80
<canaznguitar> hi
<canaznguitar> anyone here?
<cjohnston> hello canaznguitar
<canaznguitar> hello
<canaznguitar> could you help me out? im trying to install a game on 9.10
<cjohnston> Try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners for support.
<canaznguitar> k
<pleia2> cjohnston: you're my hero for helping maintain Classroom wikis :)
<pleia2> rotating the old ones was on my todo list! now I can cross it off!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm workin on it
<cjohnston> its been buggin me for a while...
<cjohnston> I got plenty of time now.. lol.. what else has been sitting on your todo list?
<pleia2> the US Teams is working to start interviewing approved US LoCo teams
<pleia2> I think we'll start in Feburary, each week we'll have some article about How Awesome... Florida is! showcase an event one week, interview team leads the next...
<pleia2> we could use some help with getting that rolling, I am mad busy these next 3 weeks (moving!)
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> well.. let me know what you need
<pleia2> ok, I am going to get some notes together saturday
<cjohnston> :-)
<pleia2> since I'll be at my computer all day anyway :)
<cjohnston> you say that like its a bad thing
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> I am glad I have 4 screens (3 computers)
 * pleia2 has... a few
<cjohnston> are they all right next to each other?
<cjohnston> is it sad that we have two conversations going in two different windows? lol
<pleia2> depends on the time of day
<pleia2> I have a netbook and laptop which move
<pleia2> and yes, that is sad :)
<Pendulum> hah, I've done that with people before
<cjohnston> when im home, my 17" WS lappy is to the left, center is two 22" WS on my quad core, to the right is a 19" on an older system that I used for mail and stuff
<cjohnston> I guess the other convo is a little more private in nature.. or supprise in nature.. or somethin
<_marx_> cjohnston: no kvm switch
<cjohnston> nope.. my keyboard/mouse control all three using SYNERGY!!!!!!!!!!
<cjohnston> brb
<cjohnston> back
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-22
<cjohnston> hmm
<Pendulum> cjohnston: survey in current form looks good to me, I'll think about what might need to be added
<cjohnston> k
<Vantrax> what was launchpad's openID string?
<pleia2> launchpad.net/~username
<Vantrax> i now have ident.ca set up:P
<Vantrax> what formats did we finally decide to push to:?
<Vantrax> XML/HTML PDF TXT?
<paultag> cjohnston, poke
<paultag> cjohnston, nvmd :)
<paultag> depoke
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> pleia2: anything else for me to do tonight?
<cjohnston> lol
<Vantrax> i think the train has left the station
<Pendulum> cjohnston: relax :P
<_marx_> cjohnston: think about a five story fire with people trapped inside; Saturday will be cake :-)
<cjohnston> im just bored... lol
<Pendulum> you have the internet at your disposal. I suspect you can find something to do
<cjohnston> thats what i was trying to do.. but be productive at the same time
 * _marx_ killing time trying to learn irssi inside screen
<_marx_> i've forgotten all i knew about screen
<cjohnston> its a beautiful thing
<_marx_> it is indeed, used it w/pine for several years
<_marx_> memtest /dev/brain finds the bad sectors but doesn't rebuild them ;)
<nigel_nb> evening everyone :)
<_marx_> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey _marx_
<_marx_> anything in that u1 share
<nigel_nb> _marx_, I hate ubuntu one :P
<_marx_> ah
 * _marx_ system is loaded up upgrading vbox lucid
<nigel_nb> that odp file is still now showing up!
<cjohnston> im running lucid on two systems
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, wow, risky
<_marx_> well there should be 2 odt files and 2 ogv files
<_marx_> not unlike running debian unstable to me
<_marx_> years ago that is
<_marx_> nigel_nb: wanna try a reshare?
<nigel_nb> _marx_, definitely
<_marx_> k
<_marx_> ah it expired
 * _marx_ shared
<_marx_> hum looks like a bug to me
<_marx_> nigel_nb: did you get the share email?
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> still only 3 files in that share
<_marx_> the files in nautilus aren't showing up in my FF login
<_marx_> k same here, hum
<_marx_> makes me think nautilus isn't doing something right
<_marx_> or i'm not syncing
<_marx_> who's doing the u1 session?
<nigel_nb> donno
<nigel_nb> I'm playing around with launchpad python library and getting stuck!
<_marx_> definately not shared
<_marx_> just checked from f11 box
<nigel_nb> oh no!
<_marx_> as soon as my vbox lucid gets done upgrading I'll restart
<_marx_> nigel_nb: i can ssh in from the f11 box an list the files so it's a sync or U1 prob
<cjohnston> pleia2: you had said you could give ops to whoever you needed to in -classroom... I was able to op myself the other day... Is that a restricted op that I did or something?
<pleia2> cjohnston: anyone with an ubuntu member cloak can op themselves
<mhall119|work> oh cool
<cjohnston> ic
 * mhall119|work feels powerful
<cjohnston> mhall119|work: no ideas
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> but we'll need to op pen and marx
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: too late
<cjohnston> right
 * _marx_ in there now but may not be all day today
<pleia2> this is for tomorrow anyway :)
<_marx_> cool, there now waiting on an attendee to figure out konversation ;)
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: you're not waiting on me for anything now are you?
<cjohnston> im sure i am, but i cant think of anything off the top of my head
<pleia2> anyone have any more edits for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction ?
<pleia2> we haven't decided how to split this up, if we are
<pleia2> I don't mind doing the whole intro
<pleia2> or cjohnston can :)
<_marx_> intros for instructors as the day goes on
<cjohnston> _marx_: ya
<cjohnston> pleia2: i was planning on looking at it today
<pleia2> no, this is the introduction for the day itself
<pleia2> cjohnston: thanks :)
<_marx_> ah, gotcha
<cjohnston> i made a change the other day, but it was just to fix something after we changed the +m plan
 * pleia2 nods
 * _marx_ was going to make his bio bit shorter
<_marx_> oh sorry wrong wiki page
<cjohnston> mornin Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi cjohnston
<Pendulum> how're you doing?
<cjohnston> not bad... you?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you still planning on sending an email reminding instructors about tomorrow and asking them to join #ubuntu-learning atleast 15 minutes prior to their course?
<Pendulum> I can send it :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119|work> I'm planning on being there most of the day
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119|work> except for when I'm cooking or greeting
<mhall119|work> you really should come over cjohnston
<cjohnston> ill be there at 0600?
<mhall119|work> uh, no
<mhall119|work> you can be there, but I aint letting you in
<cjohnston> That's the cool thing about being a firefighter...
<cjohnston> I know plenty of ways to get in
<mhall119|work> uh oh
<Pendulum> cjohnston: btw, do we have a time that we're going to all be in here by tomorrow morning?
<cjohnston> im going to be up by 6
<Pendulum> yeah, that was my plan as well
<Pendulum> just wasn't sure if we had something formal set for the 4 of us
<cjohnston> 5
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<cjohnston> btw.. i have added nigel as a host
<Pendulum> cool
<nigel_nb> morning/evening everyone :)
<cjohnston> hey nigel_nb
 * nigel_nb yawns
<cjohnston> yup
<nigel_nb> was working on a python script for like 4 hours
<nigel_nb> ugh! launchpadlib has very little documentation btw
<cjohnston> there is a class on it next week
<nigel_nb> I saw, while looking for some kind of documentation
<nigel_nb> finally go help from one of the launchpad-devs
<cjohnston> cool
<nigel_nb> and to think only one line was needed
<nigel_nb> pleia2, that job is posted is full-time on site?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: volunteer work
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: what kinda script you working on?
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, half work is done, wanted a list of all the bugs that I have subscribed and are in incomplete status
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, just need it sorted by date and the links working
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: nice
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: how strict are you gonna be on time?
<Pendulum> mhall119|work: are you worried about running over or too short?
<mhall119|work> over
<pleia2> we'll have to be strict
<pleia2> a lot of sessions, can't get off-schedule
<mhall119|work> ok
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: are you gonna talk about the code of conduct at all?
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work, no
<nigel_nb> CoC is not for users
<mhall119|work> okay
<nigel_nb> I'm only going to talk about openID, answers, and LP answers
<nigel_nb> err,bugs
<mhall119|work> alrighty
<mhall119|work> then I won't worry about telling them how to sign it
<nigel_nb> yeah
<nigel_nb> pleia2, Ironic...I created the lernid config file and I havent gotten to see the schedule on lernid
<nigel_nb> :(
<akgraner> pleia2,  the Ubuntu User day Logo - - do I need to attribute it to anyone
<pleia2> nigel_nb: attributions on your logo?
<nigel_nb> well, i made it :)
<nigel_nb> and its GPL
<akgraner> I was just about to post a reminder on UU blog
<pleia2> so you need to link to the gpl to post it? :)
<akgraner> do you have that link?
<nigel_nb> what should I do?
<pleia2> I just posted it without attribution, heh
<nigel_nb> um, isn't Attribution-ShareAlike Creative Commons the GPL compliant CC?
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: I just added my screenshots to my session outline
<mhall119|work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/SeahorseGPG
<mhall119|work> hopefully I can convert it into something for ubuntu-learning to reuse
<cjohnston> awesome
<pleia2> yeah, that's my grand scheme
<pleia2> either convincing presenters to convert them, or having us do it
<nigel_nb> great :)
<cjohnston> s/us/pleia2
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119|work> lol
<cjohnston> Pendulum: do you ahve time to send the email, or should i
<Pendulum> cjohnston: nope i'll write it and send it now
<cjohnston> okie.. thanks!
<Pendulum> (sorry, work got really busy)
<Pendulum> I hope other people laugh at my e-mail (for the right reasons ;) )
<Pendulum> I'm having fun writing it, at least
<cjohnston> uh oh
<Pendulum> don't worry, i'm going to edit out some of the "!"s :)
<cjohnston> uh oh
<Pendulum> i'm being a cheerleader and working on getting people motivated
<Pendulum> how could that be bad?
<cjohnston> sweeyt
<nigel_nb> what mail is this about?
<cjohnston> how bad you have been
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: last UUD e-mail to people doing classes
<nigel_nb> ah
<Pendulum> there are only 5 "!"s and 1 one of those is in the greeting and another is in the closing
<Pendulum> that's not that bad :P
<Pendulum> popey: are you around?
<nigel_nb> _marx_, whose's helen?
<_marx_> afriend, i just put ubuntu on her laptop
<popey> hi Pendulum
<nigel_nb> _marx_, I had the nasty suspicion that you were chatting to yourself :P
<Pendulum> popey: is alan@popey okay for e-mail or is popey@ubuntu better?
<popey> ends up at the same place
<Pendulum> okay, just checking since you misplaced the last one :P
<Pendulum> e-mail sent
<Pendulum> i am now off to get food and drink and go home. if I don't catch y'all later tonight, I'll see you in the morning! :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, he didnt misplace the last one.  He stared it and forgot abuot it
<popey> might be prudent for me to actually write my session before 20:00 UTC tomorrow
<Pendulum> popey: yes, please
<nigel_nb> oh yes, thats a good idea
<Pendulum> there is even something about doing stuff like that in the e-mail! (sorta)
<_marx_> nigel_nb: lol, not this time :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, fantastic email
<nigel_nb> We'd like to be able to introduce you properly (although, I can make things up, I do work in publishing mostly on fantasy  ;-)  )
<nigel_nb> _marx_, ubuntu one finally worked!
 * nhandler is here to check in ;)
<nigel_nb> nhandler, 15 mins... not a day before
<nigel_nb> not 12 hours before
<nhandler> nigel_nb: "15 or more minutes before your session is due to start" ;)
<nigel_nb> haha
<cjohnston> looks good.. thanks Pendulum
<nigel_nb> I love that line "I can make things up"
<nigel_nb> nhandler, we were planning on introducing popey as elvis if he didn't put anything up
<Pendulum> okay, I'm really going this time. If anyone needs anything e-mail me or something and I'll be checking e-mail from phone, etc. :)
<popey> Uh-huh-huh
<nigel_nb> ;)
 * fagan didnt know about this channel
<fagan> Learning already
<doctormo> hey fagan
<cjohnston> back
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-23
<doctormo> wb cjohnston
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> pleia2: are we doing open week or user days tomorrow?
<_marx_> cjohnston: i thought it was uds!
 * cjohnston throws stuff at NC hoping to hit _marx_ 
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction/cj  <--my edits to pleia2's work
<cjohnston> thougths?
 * _marx_ ducks
 * cjohnston goes to get another beer
<Pendulum> hiya
<cjohnston> Pendulum:
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction/cj  <--my edits to pleia2's work
<cjohnston> comments, changes, tell me it sucks, something please
<cjohnston> you too _marx_
<Pendulum> looks good
<Pendulum> anyone else have no idea what to say about themselves?
<cjohnston> my name is Pendulum and im the queen of the world
 * _marx_ probably said too much took some out just now
<cjohnston> you had better come up with something... or ill come up with something.. i work in publishing specializing in fantasy
<Pendulum> :P
<Pendulum> I will say something, just not sure what
<_marx_> looks good cj and nice email Pendulum
 * _marx_ worried about having enough content
<_marx_> just don't know the level of user to expect
<Pendulum> _marx_: you will be fine! I'm sure!
<_marx_> i bought "special" coffee, locally roasted for tomorrow
<Pendulum> hah
<_marx_> light roast, more caffeine
<Pendulum> I am about to start drinking now. then bed at 9 theoretically and then up at 6 tomorrow morning :)
<Pendulum> and then more drinking after things are over tomorrow night ;)
<cjohnston> agreed Pendulum
<cjohnston> im already drinking tonight
<cjohnston> Pendulum: _marx_ how do yall want to do the intro... do you want to get to type a part?
<cjohnston> or do you want me to just tell you that you are typing a part?
<cjohnston> or?
<_marx_> in -classroom
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> at 1200
<_marx_> sinbot google coffee
<Pendulum> however other people want to do it is fine, so if you want me to type a part, tell me :P
<_marx_> yeah
<Pendulum> oh, shoot, I hope I have milk for tea tomorrow!
<_marx_> i can type a bit or not
<Pendulum> (I don't drink coffee)
<_marx_> alarm is set for 5:30
<_marx_> body clock is _not trained
<Pendulum> 5:30 is my normal awake time
<_marx_> used to be mine
<Pendulum> I may be decadent and reset it for 6 for tomorrow ;)
<cjohnston> i keep going back and forth for what time i want to get up
 * cjohnston hopes pleia2 isnt gone for the night
<_marx_> one thing i've learned from job interviews is to not be afraid to say "i don't know"
<Pendulum> cjohnston: see, I told you we'd be drinking and having a party tonight ;)
<cjohnston> ya cause im not in school
<_marx_> cjohnston: how many hours of school, credit hours i mean
<cjohnston> 0
<cjohnston> i dropped out
<Pendulum> cjohnston: aww :(
<_marx_> oh! okay
<cjohnston> im not the only one
<cjohnston> there are already a couple others who have
<_marx_> i've found even a 3 credit hour course one night a week difficult to do while working
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> tbh, I suspect that's not uncommon in the program you're in
<Pendulum> and better to get out early than 6 months in
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> the class starts with 60... about 20-25 finish it
<_marx_> serious attrition rate
<cjohnston> uh huh
<_marx_> i'd like to find some reasonably priced lpi course/test packages
<cjohnston> me too _marx_
<_marx_> the test is not too bad, but i'd pay for some good guaranteed training
<cjohnston> 2k
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> more than that for redhat
<cjohnston> ouch
<cjohnston> i really would like to do it
<cjohnston> but without some help, i cant support the 2k cost...
<cjohnston> or cant justify it
<_marx_> me either
<_marx_> the redhat online / virtual training /w/test I had a year ago was very good
<_marx_> good teacher, good environment: I didn't pay for it ;)
<cjohnston> thats always a good thing
<_marx_> dude that paid for it still hasn't provided work, but he has invested so who knows
<Pendulum> hmm... i should eat something to go with my drink
<cjohnston> nah
<_marx_> pizza is  on the way
<Pendulum> i think it will be the 2nd half of what I ordered last night (I'm not safe to cook so I depend on delivery and microwavable food, sadly :( )
<_marx_> cjohnston: can you cook?
<cjohnston> thats what they tell me
 * _marx_ can do prep
<Pendulum> I could theoretically cook if someone was there to supervise and lift things... I used to be able to cook :(
<cjohnston> :-(
<_marx_> oh :-(
 * _marx_ was going into smart aleck mode
<Pendulum> I stopped cooking after the 2nd instance in a month of my leaving the (gas) oven on overnight despite having checked repeatedly that it was off and my brain somehow registering that it was when it wasn't
<cjohnston> :-(
<_marx_> hum, i've done that w/an electric oven
<Pendulum> _marx_: you don't have a condition that causes mental and physical fatigue to extreme levels, though. I figured it was a sign.
<_marx_> right Pendulum mine is just an old brain
<Pendulum> hah :P
 * _marx_ slides Pendulum a slice of pizza
<Pendulum> ta :)
<Pendulum> although I'm not eating badly
<Pendulum> (leftovers from last night are turkey and stuffing and mash)
<Pendulum> just not what I wanted to have for dinner
<_marx_> what's mash? oh taters mashed up ;) sounds good
<Pendulum> mash = mashed potatoes :)
<_marx_> real southern speak it's like "mashd'taters" all one word
<Pendulum> heh
<_marx_> no "p" sound at all
<cjohnston> do be do
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you in bed yet?
<Pendulum> no
<Pendulum> still p
<Pendulum> *up
<cjohnston> you said you were gonna go to bed at 9!
 * _marx_ out
<Pendulum> i failed
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> g'nite _marx_
<cjohnston> Pendulum: i cant find nagendra's intro
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> got it
<nigel_nb> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> nigel_nb: hey
<nigel_nb> I didn't quite understand the talk of logo attribution
<pleia2> you can license images
<pleia2> akgraner was asking if you required attribution - which means people have to say the image was made by you and link to the license each time they use your image
<pleia2> (doctormo will come beat me up soon for this crude description)
<nigel_nb> oh I didn't
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> so it's just "creative commons" then
<nigel_nb> which is why I made it into CC-SA
<pleia2> oh good
<nigel_nb> I think I did
<nigel_nb> anyway, if it went into ubuntu wiki, its automatically GPL'd
<pleia2> no, gpl requires you to ship a copy of the license with each thing
<nigel_nb> ugh!
<pleia2> I don't know that the wiki has a formal license at this point, I know it's something on the community council agenda
<nigel_nb> Attribution-ShareAlike Creative Commons falls under GPL?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> gpl is something different
<pleia2> gpl is *more* restrictive
<pleia2> since it's viral
<nigel_nb> I know, one of the CC license is GPL friendly, I forget which
<nigel_nb> technically, the license ships with the logo.  The logo's original source is my flickr page
<nigel_nb> which has a license
<cjohnston> pleia2: how does this look for the topic: /topic Ubuntu Classroom || Ubuntu User Days | Session: Switching to Ubuntu & Installation ~~ Instructor: Nagendra || User Days Survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WQWHJQY
<pleia2> s/~~ Instructor:/presented by
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> pleia2: do we want to let the instructors introduce themselves, or do we wnat to introduce them?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you can chime in too
<pleia2> I think we should do it
<cjohnston> ok..
<pleia2> speaking of intros, who is doing the one for the day? :)
<cjohnston> im editing the intros they submited to make it third person
<cjohnston> i havent gotten that far yet
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> ok
<cjohnston> when you get a chance can you look at my edits?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> no, just finished replacing my firewall server
<pleia2> doing some fixes on my network now, I'll have a look soon :)
<cjohnston> issues at the house?
 * cjohnston doesnt have a firewall server :-(
 * cjohnston is also happy that starcraftman submitted a third person intro!
<cjohnston> hehe
<pleia2> nah, I just have too many servers, need to consolidate them for the move
<pleia2> having an sparc ultra10 was cool and fun, but now it's just silly to have the add'l machine
<cjohnston> send it to me
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I am keeping it actually, just had to retire it from daily use
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> pleia2, few years down the line you can start a museum
 * starcraftman waves hello!
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I try to be thoughtful :)
<pleia2> I forgot something with this migration, my voip phone isn't working
<cjohnston> i dont have your voip number, so it doesnt matter to me :-P
<cjohnston> jk
<nigel_nb> dead? or something you did wrong?
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I wanna make sure I got this right, I'm at 1500 UTC.... that's 1000 EST right?
 * starcraftman hates timezones.
<pleia2> it's my work phone
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> but you can get up with me if you like
<pleia2> I'll nag my boss to help debug on monday (I warned him I was doing this this weekend)
<cjohnston> starcraftman: ^^
<starcraftman> cjohnston: hehe, 0700 ain't that bad. I use to wake up at 5:30 for years.
 * nigel_nb remembers that his session is still not ready
<cjohnston> uh oh nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> pleia2, akgraner_ ultimately posted without logo :P
<cjohnston> starcraftman: with my schdule, one day im up at 530, the next day 7, then the third day i can sleep in
<cjohnston> so i cant get used to it
<starcraftman> oh and nigel_nb I wanted to run a section of my talk by ya, I'm talking bout lp just a lil bit, I'm sure you'll cover it more.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, answers and bugs, I cover in detail
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, you were devoting 5 mins each so i thought it would be basic..
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: aye, just kinda mention them in passing as last stop for getting help. Good that your covering it, I not largest LP user. I'll be sitting in on some sessions like yours.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, hehe.. best part of bug reporting.  we suggest people not to use the web interface to actually do the first part
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I dont think setting r+ is a good idea
<nigel_nb> a lot of people will be testing logging in all, esp frm lernid
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: she was just doing it overnight
<pleia2> they can still join
<pleia2> nhandler is turning it off in a few hours
<nhandler> nigel_nb: +r wasn't set. +R was set
 * nigel_nb isn't well educated on channel flags
<nigel_nb> nhandler, what's the diff b/w r+ and R+?
<nhandler> nigel_nb: +R prevents unidentified people from talking. They can still join
<nigel_nb> and the small r?
<nhandler> nigel_nb: You might like http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nhandler> nigel_nb: +r prevents unidentified people from joining the channel
<nigel_nb> oooh
<Pendulum> pleia2: and we're setting +m for -classroom after the first session anyway, right?
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah
<nhandler> Pendulum: I would think that would depend on what the session leader would want
<cjohnston> hey DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> hi cjohnston
<pleia2> nhandler: the instructor can ask us to remove the mode if they want, but by default we're keeping the channel +m for the day
<pleia2> just like we did for UOW
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, thanks for cheers in the board meeting :D
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> of course
<pleia2> cjohnston: is there a diff as to what you added?
<pleia2> I don't remember what I wrote :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> yours is still at the same page
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> ill post it over there so you have a diff
<starcraftman> noob question: what's +m do?
<pleia2> yeah, I'm sure whatever you put in was fine
<cjohnston> mute
<pleia2> what are we supposed to say when we introduce ourselves?
<starcraftman> ah, I c.
<nhandler> starcraftman: It moderates the channel so only voiced users and ops can talk
 * starcraftman is still an IRC noob after all this time.
<starcraftman> hehe]
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, well, me too!
<pleia2> hi, I'm pleia2, I like cats
<nigel_nb> pleia2, and star wars
<pleia2> oh yes, I do quite like star wars
<pleia2> and ubuntu!
<pleia2> ok, I'll just say I'm a UCLP person
<cjohnston> pleia2: i changed the page you made.. so now there should be a diff for you
<nigel_nb> nhandler, sweet, my loco didnt have topic protection, so I put in the User Days announcement too!
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> cjohnston: thanks :)
<nigel_nb> spamming away
<cjohnston> lol nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I'm wondering whether to do an hourly countdown on identi.ca
<pleia2> cjohnston: looks good!
<cjohnston> lol nigel_nb
<nhandler> nigel_nb: You could do that in cron ;)
<nigel_nb> nhandler, i shouldn't get kicked
<nigel_nb> nhandler, I can? in cron? post to identi.ca from command-line?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, okay, UBT topic changed too ;)
<nhandler> nigel_nb: /usr/bin/curl -u YOURNAME:YOURPASSWORD -d status="YOUR MESSAGE" http://identi.ca/api/statuses/update.xml
 * nigel_nb tries it out
 * starcraftman is glad he's an IRC noob with nigel_nb
<starcraftman> :)
<nigel_nb> :)
<starcraftman> hehe, belated, supporting in beginners.
<nigel_nb> this command line thingy is fun!
<cjohnston> i think i have the intros ready
<pleia2> \o/
<cjohnston> not our intros
<cjohnston> lo
<cjohnston> lol
 * DiegoTc wants to have the intros ready for the USD in spanish :(
<DiegoTc> i have to wake up early tomorrow
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, you have mine right?
<cjohnston> me too
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: ya i think so
<cjohnston> ok.. i got out intro sorted out for the 1200 slot...
<cjohnston> :-)
 * cjohnston wanted to introduce ya'll and since noone had a preference I decided that :-P lol
<pleia2> great job with this cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> im trying to think of any last minute things that need to be done
<pleia2> sleep?
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> i know as soon as i go lay down ill remember something and then have to get up to come fix it so i can sleep
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> i slept so bad wednesday night debating what to do with school
<cjohnston> ive slept like a baby since then
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, quit school?
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> i spoke with someone today.. she said most people failed the two quizzes yesterday
<nigel_nb> better now that after devoting months and crashing
<cjohnston> thats why i did it
<Pendulum> okay, i'm going to bed for real. catch y'all in a few hours.
<pleia2> night pen :)
<cjohnston> G'nite Pendulum
<cjohnston> one last blog for planet
<cjohnston> I think I'm out.. goodnight
<pleia2> night cjohnston :)
<nigel_nb> okay, I'll off soon too
<pleia2> later nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> dont sleep in anyone
<pleia2> bah, ya'll will cover for me
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I suggest you stop tinkering with the hardware, or you'll get up late ;)
<pleia2> well I have to at least clean up :) this place is a mess of dust and wires nwo
<pleia2> now
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm off, good night.
<pleia2> night :)
<DiegoTc> pleia2, are you bussy right now?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: no, what's up?
 * pleia2 should go to bed soon though
<DiegoTc> pleia2, thanks
<DiegoTc> i ask to nhandler in beginners channel
<DiegoTc> it is for adding my feedback to the planet
<pleia2> having trouble?
<pleia2> oh, ssh key
<DiegoTc> nop
<DiegoTc> adding the feedback
<DiegoTc> the last step
<pleia2> I don't understand :\
<DiegoTc> pleia2,  to this step (Once you've done that, add a stanza like the following to the end of the config.ini file)
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> what's the trouble?
<pleia2> trying to figure out what your feed url is?
<nigel_nb> DiegoTc, where exactly are you stuck?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: hey, I thought you left :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, naah, applying for volunteer on freenode ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I thought u were cleaning up?
<pleia2> done now, getting ready for bed :)
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb, well don't know actually
<DiegoTc> i finish to add my name in the config.ini file:
<nigel_nb> you pulled the branch?
<DiegoTc> and make this $ bzr diff
<DiegoTc> $ bzr commit -m "Added yourusername to Planet Ubuntu"
<nigel_nb> did u add name, feed, and all?
<DiegoTc> so i think i have to wait
<nigel_nb> ohh you pushed the diff?
<pleia2> the planet only updates a few times an hour
<DiegoTc> well the feed nhandler told me to add this one http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?cat=72&feed=atom
<DiegoTc> but i am wondering
<DiegoTc> what i have to do
<pleia2> it updated 20 minutes ago
<DiegoTc> so the post i wrote appears on the planet
<pleia2> did you do this more than 20 minutes ago?
<DiegoTc> nop
<DiegoTc> some 3 minutes ago
<pleia2> oh, you just have to wait :)
<pleia2> it only updates each time the cron job runs on the planet itself
<DiegoTc> okay
<pleia2> I think it runs every half hour or so
<DiegoTc> but lets said if i want to post this post on the planet http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?p=360
<nigel_nb> DiegoTc, delete post and psot again ;)
<pleia2> that's in category 72, so it should be fine
<DiegoTc> i only have to choose the "ubuntu-planet" category  si it will work
<DiegoTc> pleia2, how do you know the category?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: you gave the link above :)
<pleia2> http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?cat=72&feed=atom <--- cat 72
<pleia2> which is ubuntu-planet
<pleia2> on your blog
<pleia2> I need to go sleepy
<pleia2> good night folks :)
<DiegoTc> hh
<DiegoTc> oh
<DiegoTc> thanks
<DiegoTc> Good Night
<nigel_nb> pleia2, night
<duanedesign> congratulations DiegoTc on becoming an Ubuntu Member
<mhall119> cjohnston, still awake?
<nigel_nb> I doubht mhall119, looking for somethin?
<mhall119> was going to get his input on my outline
<nigel_nb> everyone's asleep to be up early for the user day
<mhall119> yeah, me too, I'm about to head to bed actually
<mhall119> was prepping food for a party tomorrow
<mhall119> There's going to be a couple dozen people at my house
<mhall119> while I'm doing my class
<nigel_nb> wow!
<mhall119> yeah, it's gonna be fun
<mhall119> they're all Florida LoCo guys/gals/kids, so it'll be a good time
<mhall119> we're gonna project #ubuntu-classroom somewhere we can all watch
<nigel_nb> you guys are awesome! why not get everyone online too?
<mhall119> I'm sure they will be
<mhall119> but they'll also be working
<mhall119> installing Ubuntu on about 50 computes
<mhall119> okay, it's pushing on midnight, I can still get 5 hours of sleep, see you tomorrow nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> wow! wow! wow!
<nigel_nb> cya
<DiegoTc> duanedesign, thanks
<duanedesign> DiegoTc: blog looks good too. Did you get it added to ubuntu Planet?
<DiegoTc> duanedesign, my name appers on the feed
<DiegoTc> duanedesign,  but no the post
<nigel_nb> AlanBell, ping
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigel_nb> what?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, morning... awake yet?
<cjohnston> just got up
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I didn't sleep :(
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> What time is it?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, we need to tell people to ignore join parts and to ignore ctcp versions
<nigel_nb> its10:41 UTC
<cjohnston> That's on the user days page
<cjohnston> you
<cjohnston> yoour
<cjohnston> your
<cjohnston> uggh.... i just fired up one of my machines and its making a horrid noise
<nigel_nb> its 5 am?
<cjohnston> 542
<cjohnston> Where you are
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> coffee is brewing
<_marx_> same here
<nigel_nb> naah, 4:15 for me
<nigel_nb> pm though
<cjohnston> mornin mark
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I vote that we mention the ignore command in the beginning
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> nigel_nb _marx_ have you two seen the introduction we are giving?
<cjohnston> and your parts of it?
<nigel_nb> um, I have to introduce myself right?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/Introduction
<cjohnston> ill say your name, and then you introduce yourslef
<nigel_nb> oh cool
<Pendulum> morning
<nigel_nb> morning Pendulum :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, do I need to introduce myself in the beginning?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, and dont forget to mention about the spam... DO NOT CLICK
<Pendulum> actually, we might want to come up with a line about that quickly that can be given at the beginning of each class
<nigel_nb> true
<nigel_nb> instructions to ignore in webchat?
 * nigel_nb goes to edit wiki
<_marx_> let's hope we don't see the netsplit craziness
<nigel_nb> that would be disastorous indeed
<Pendulum> something like "Unfortunately freenode, the IRC network we use, has been hit hard recently with an influx of java spam. For more information please see http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/javascript-spam/ . Do not click other links that say they are more information about the spam."
<AlanBell> nigel_nb: pont
<Pendulum> s/java/javascript
<AlanBell> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> AlanBell, wanted to know about how to set irc client to ignore ctcp msgs during user days
<nigel_nb> AlanBell, all good, found it :)
<AlanBell>  /window level -CTCP
<AlanBell> in irssi
<nigel_nb> I found that big /ignore thingy from UOW
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<cjohnston> ugh
<cjohnston> both kids just got up
<Pendulum> you can also use /umode +C
<Pendulum> cjohnston: your kids are early risers
<AlanBell> Pendulum: not sure that works without +m and I couldn't get that to work
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: yes.. you will introduce yourself during the intro hour... _marx_ you too.... so you can both use the intro you already wrote, and we can do a more brief intro later
<nigel_nb> okay
<cjohnston> Pendulum: yes they do... but they are at school normally before 7
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, we did a mistake, we should have had one slide with the user day logo ;)
<nigel_nb> lol, next time ;(
<cjohnston> it pulls up the wiki page
<nigel_nb> I know, but slides are cooler
<cjohnston> are you on lernid?
<nigel_nb> yes
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> the ctcp spam is going to be a real pain I think
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigel_nb> and we could have used it during our session
<nigel_nb> AlanBell, I'm afraid of more people clicking it :(
<nigel_nb> and causing more spam and k-lining
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> when everyone is muted in -classroom will that stop it there?
<Pendulum> yes
<nigel_nb> I hope
<Pendulum> at least it'll stop them from pasting links
<cjohnston> dont know AlanBell
<AlanBell> probably best to do that sooner rather than later
<cjohnston> ?
<AlanBell> people will be arriving soon
<cjohnston> the first hour is interactive
<Pendulum> people are arriving
<AlanBell> ah, ok interactive in -classroom
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> for the first hour
<cjohnston> after that it will be muted
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, Pendulum, _marx_ : http://pastebin.com/m6c3ee53f
 * starcraftman waves morning.
<nigel_nb> its the warning not to click on links
<cjohnston> hey bud
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> thanks
<starcraftman> mmmm, I want more sleep but it doesn't work putting head on pillow :(
<AlanBell> s/infect/infected/
<cjohnston> i was upset when my alarm started going off
<cjohnston> uggh... my third system is giving me hastles this mornin
<nigel_nb> http://pastebin.com/m1843ea85 corrected
 * _marx_ was already awake when his went off
<cjohnston> lol _marx_
<cjohnston> that excited?
<_marx_> nah wife went to work early
<_marx_> should'a moved the coffee pot in here
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Pendulum: _marx_ nigel_nb you all see your part for the intro hour correct?
<nigel_nb> apparently mhall has a whole lot planned for the day
<nigel_nb> yes
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> and he is trying to get me to come down to his house
<nigel_nb> hehe
<cjohnston> I told him id have to be there at 6am
<cjohnston> he changed his mind
<nigel_nb> hahaaha
<_marx_> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> although I got them to get a projector and UUD will be projected on a screen
<nigel_nb> popey, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-learning/2010-January/000108.html
<nigel_nb> popey, announcement ^^
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, relax.  Lernid is an in-testing software
<nigel_nb> nhandler, ping
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: its supposted to be production for next week tho
<_marx_> cjohnston: where's the wiki w/bios
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro
<_marx_> ah the date is what i missed
<cjohnston> not effecient addresses.. but i didnt think about everyone needing access when i did it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> oh well
<popey> create a new page and redirect it?
<cjohnston> popey: no making sense today!
 * pleia2 waves
<AlanBell> major problem!
<_marx_> moanin' pleia2
<Pendulum> hiya pleia2
<AlanBell> if someone pastes in a spam link in -classroom all the lernid users will automatically open the link and get k-lined
<_marx_> ouch
<AlanBell> please can we mute -classroom and do the interactive stuff in -chat
<AlanBell> I am hoping ctcp spam links won't affect lernid
<AlanBell> but some of the spam is people joining channels and pasting links
<AlanBell> cjohnston ^^
<pleia2> it's going to be +m during the sessions anyway
<pleia2> but we can't do it until after the intro
<pleia2> since that
<AlanBell> apparently the first session is interactive in -classroom
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> we can't really change that now :)
<cjohnston> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WQWHJQY
<cjohnston> any last questions to add?
<pleia2> AlanBell: please don't tell people not to use it :(
<pleia2> the spam stopped like 40 minutes ago
<_marx_> cjohnston: anything for folks using lernid
 * pleia2 sighs
<AlanBell> sorry, but the spam has been on and off for days
<cjohnston> dunno
<AlanBell> the user days thing is a tempting target and I really don't want it to start badly
<pleia2> fine, we'll +m except when we are interactive
<pleia2> but please stop telling people not to use it
<AlanBell> I want people to use it
<pleia2> you just told them not to
<pleia2> it's confusing
<AlanBell> when not muted
<pleia2> people are using lernid, they don't know what mute is
<pleia2> they can't tell when it's being use
<pleia2> d
<AlanBell> I think most of the lernid users do know what muted means
<AlanBell> I really think it would be best to mute the channel and have the interactive session in -classroom-chat
<Pendulum> ooh, just thought of something should we change the QUESTION: format to QUESTION, ?
<Pendulum> since it's now been discovered that : breaks lernid (sorta)
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah, that seems reasonable
<nigelbabu> please DO NOT use : after nick completion, it causes error in lernid
<pleia2> Pendulum, cjohnston updated the intro to be QUESTION w/o the :
<_marx_> T -15
<Pendulum> btw, who is introducing nagendra?
<Pendulum> everyone else we can figure out when they show up, but he should be showing up in the midding of *our* session so should probably be sorted now ;)
<_marx_> nigelbabu, testing nick tab completion
<nigelbabu> ah
<cjohnston> ty pleia2
<pleia2> Pendulum: I guess we just do a basic "this is nagendra with a class about $foo"
<pleia2> rather than a real intro :\
<nigelbabu> pleia2, then we can do who is nagendra
<pleia2> hm?
<nigelbabu> like we say this is foo who is doing a class about foo
<nigelbabu> foo is blah blah blah
<nigelbabu> then hand over
<pleia2> oh I misread
<nigelbabu> pleia2, wats normal membership for UOW?
<pleia2> not sure, so many people lurk in -classroom that it's a bit hard to tell
<pleia2> 200ish?
<nigelbabu> hm, we're getting there
<Pendulum> pleia2: no, I mean, which one of us is saying that?
<pleia2> should we update _marx_'s section about lernid to make clear that it's alpha software?
<Pendulum> we have an intro for him
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah, I misread, sorry about that
<nigelbabu> starting 10 minutes
<nigelbabu> oooh i'm getting stage fright
<pleia2> hehe
<nigelbabu> I lost power at my house
<nigelbabu> ran out and paying for power and internet now :(
<cjohnston> AlanBell: mind if i subscribe you to a lernid bug?
<cjohnston> ouch nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> pleia2, keep this http://pastebin.com/m413a9c5c.  Its my session
<nigelbabu> in case I miss
<nigelbabu> and poke hggdh in ubuntu-bugs, he'll take over ;)
<pleia2> I was gonna say... I can't do it! ;)
<nigelbabu> #end disaster management
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: is he prepaired to take it over?
<cjohnston> and willing?
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, he's going to help with Q and A
<cjohnston> whered AlanBell go
<cjohnston> ok cool
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, if he's not you can ;)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> i have it
<cjohnston> 5 minutes
<pleia2> -classroom had "Ubuntu Classroom Chat" in the /topic
<pleia2> dropped the Chat bit :)
<cjohnston> im retarded.. whats your point
 * pleia2 hugs cjohnston 
<Pendulum> cjohnston: can you not use the word retard? it's offensive
<cjohnston> I'm sorry
<AlanBell> cjohnston: here
<Pendulum> cjohnston: apology accepted :)
 * Pendulum hugs cjohnston 
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, I'm adding the part about the trouble on network to my thing
<nigelbabu> and also about ignore
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, where is nagendra ? :(
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ready?
<nigelbabu> he was here some time back
<cjohnston> doesnt matter
<nigelbabu> lets move!
<cjohnston> 0700
<cjohnston> good mornin!
<cjohnston> I changed the openweek to userday lol
<cjohnston> everyone has been made ops btw... please help out with a quick ban/kick if there is spam
<pleia2> we can probably +m after this "I'm from" bit
<cjohnston> true
<nigelbabu> yes
<nigelbabu> pleia2, we should, no late I'm so and so
<Pendulum> pleia2: does your intro actually say you like cats, btw?
<nigelbabu> lol
<pleia2> Pendulum: no, then people think I'm a crazy cat lady :)
<cjohnston> if its true why not say it
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelbabu> hahaha
<_marx_> lol!
<nigelbabu> we know you are
<pleia2> what's the link to the freenode webchat?
<pleia2> lol
<nigelbabu> webchat.freenode.net
<Pendulum> I was just trying to figure out if I had to say "Pendulum likes cats (also)" or not :P
<pleia2> I know that part :) the full link!
<nigelbabu> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-classroom%2Cubuntu-classroom-chat
<nigelbabu> pleia2, m+
<nigelbabu> nagendra, welcome
<cjohnston> hey nagendra
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro  <-- nigelbabu _marx_ pleia2 Pendulum
<AlanBell> thanks pleia2
<cjohnston> mornin mike
<pleia2> I think I'm going to go take a nap after the intro, there are enough folks here this early to cover, right?
<pleia2> I will be around later when ya'll get tired :)
<Pendulum> go for it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i want a nap
<cjohnston> pleia2: your up
<mhall119> I just woke up and I want one
<pleia2> ok, I'm done
<cjohnston> Pendulum: ;-)
<Pendulum> I'm done :)
 * _marx_ done
<nigelbabu> I'm done
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, lets move, I'm done
<cjohnston> pleia2: your turn ;-)
<cjohnston> no colons!!!!!
<nigelbabu> pleia2, colon!!
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> doh, it's in the script :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: i just resaved the script removing a colon.. refresh real quick
<nigelbabu> pleia2, modify the question
<nigelbabu> question: bla bla
<pleia2> Pendulum: you're up :)
<cjohnston> the links are gonna open alot of websites for peopel
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> that's a really obnoxious feature
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> try to slow it down a little..
<cjohnston> we are only 22 minutes in
<pleia2> there is Q&A at the end of our intro
<cjohnston> hopefully they have questions
<cjohnston> link fail
<cjohnston> pleia2: are you pleia2 on LP?
 * Pendulum removed her own colon :P
<pleia2> "on LP"?
<cjohnston> yay!
<cjohnston> launchpad
<cjohnston> .net/~??
<pleia2> of course...
<cjohnston> thought so..
<Pendulum> _marx_: you're up
<pleia2> can't really be part of ubuntu community if you're not
<pleia2> or were you asking something more specific?
<Pendulum> pleia2: he was asing your launchpad address
<pleia2> oooh
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> I'm lyz
<cjohnston> twss
<cjohnston> pleia2: you have been added to a bug
 * _marx_ done
<pleia2> cjohnston: I am not really interested in lernid...
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: your up
<pleia2> I am on enough bugs that I do care about :)
<cjohnston> ill remove you then
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ;-)
<pleia2> thanks
<Pendulum> does lernid have a channel? I'm having a problem, but I think it's unique to me
<cjohnston> maybe i cant remove you pleia2 ... sorry
<pleia2> link?
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/511535
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: I think that question was answered in -chat
<Pendulum> was it?
<Pendulum> still should probably be a public question
<pleia2> ok :)
<Pendulum> like the ones about sound and about whether lernid is required
<nigelbabu> I'll answer them
<pleia2> we are falling behind on questions, anyone want to answer the latest one in -classroom please?
<cjohnston> i dont know the answer
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> neither do I
<pleia2> nigelbabu?
<pleia2> nigelbabu: we want to answer the questions we post in -classroom first :)
<pleia2> I'll post them, you can answer?
<nigelbabu> i can try
<pleia2> can you answer the /unignore one ?
<cjohnston> im searching to see what i can find
<pleia2> I'll do it...
<nigelbabu> I dont know the unignore one
<pleia2> someone posted the answer in -chat
<cjohnston> great
<nigelbabu> pleia2, you want me to answer that one?
<nigelbabu> thanks ;)
<pleia2> those darn colons :)
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> we should probably keep the irc questions in -chat
<pleia2> since they are being answered ok there
<Pendulum> okay, sorry
<pleia2> no problem
<pleia2> there are just so many of them, by the time we paste some helpful attendee is already answering :)
<Pendulum> hmm... next time maybe we should see about getting the "using IRC" session earlier in the day?
<pleia2> yeah, it's kinda funny at the end
<nigelbabu> hehe
<pleia2> "now that you used it all day, here is how to use it!" oops :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, how often?
<cjohnston> the using IRC session isnt on using the client.. but using the resource that is IRC i believe
<cjohnston> i.e. how to get help in IRC...
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, yes, you're right
<pleia2> looks to be both
<pleia2> based on the outline
<cjohnston> dunno
<nagendra_> if anyone have any questions about ubuntu installation please do let me know
<nigelbabu> nagendra_, welcome.  right now we're getting basic user days questions answered
<Pendulum> did we ever decide who is introducing nagendra_ ?
<cjohnston> no.. i figured wed just pick as we go
<nigelbabu> how do I voice a person?
<nigelbabu> well.. just in case
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: ill take care of that
<cjohnston> just easier
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, just asking.. in case ;)
<cjohnston> i had to learn
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> its a msg to chanserv
<nigelbabu> voice right?
<nigelbabu> and devoice?
<pleia2> /mode -v nickname
<pleia2> /mode +v nickname
<pleia2> or /msg chanserv voice #channel nickname
<pleia2> but +v seems easier for me :)
<cjohnston> i didnt know that one pleia2
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelbabu> v+ depends on client I think
<pleia2> on some clients you need to include the channel name
<nigelbabu> shall I say thats about it for the first session?
<pleia2> but it's just a channel mode
<cjohnston> nagendra1: are you having internet issues today?
<starcraftman> quesiton: nigel said : mess with lernid, links still fine eh? I'm just editting my prewritten speech.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, the links are why : mess with lernid
<pleia2> nigelbabu: hey, we still have 6 minutes! :)
<pleia2> quick, link to survey?
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: so... I can't post links?
<pleia2> cjohnston: wait! we need to answer the survey question first :)
<cjohnston> it was
<cjohnston> sorry
<nigelbabu> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WQWHJQY
<nagendra1> no their is no issues with my internet connection
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, becuse links work! everything else has problems ;)
<cjohnston> nagendra1: good..
<nigelbabu> nagendra1, would you prefer pasting questions yourself or do you want us to do it for you?
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: right ok, good. I remove extra colons then.
<cjohnston> nagendra1: which nick are you using for teaching?
<nigelbabu> for whoever is pating questions, please remove the colon
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> nagendra1: ??
<nagendra1>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Difference between windows and Linux (Ubuntu)
<nagendra1>  Why Windows?
<nagendra1>  Why Ubuntu?
<nagendra1>  Who need Ubuntu and who need Windows
<nagendra1>  Different version of Ubuntu and Linux
<nagendra1>  Using Ubuntu live media
<nagendra1>  Ubuntu Installation
<cjohnston> umm
<pleia2> nigelbabu: did we intentionally move it to the end?
<nigelbabu> pleia2, not really, but it got bumped down
<nigelbabu> +scheduling
<nigelbabu> nhandler, is busy during these hours
<Pendulum> nagendra1: you need to joing #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston> ya.. peoples avail
<Pendulum> in about a minute when your session starts ( and after someone introduces you) that's where your session goes
<cjohnston> nagendra1: hello?
<nagendra1> yep
<nagendra1> I am in the #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston> which nick are you using?
<Pendulum> okay who is introducing? (since it's now time)
<cjohnston> i dont see nagendra1
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you can
<pleia2> ok, I just voiced both :)
<nigelbabu> hehe
<Pendulum> nagendra1: you're up
<starcraftman> cjohnston: q: can you only make an openID acocunt now for forums sign in?
<cjohnston> huh?
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, what/
<Pendulum> nagendra1: where are you? you need to start your session
<Pendulum> oops, nevermind :)
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: cjohnstonI dunno, I just went to forums, all I see when not logged in  is "sign in with launchpad" I don't see just sign up forums.
<starcraftman> Am I blind?
<starcraftman> ><
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, you can't sign up for an account with openID, you need to create an ID and associate your open ID with it
<cjohnston> i see the user/pass login
<nigelbabu> and then not use your username and pass but use your open ID to login
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you got this one for a few minutes?
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: oh damn, stupid me, register icon at left! Har.
 * starcraftman feels dumb, dons dunce cap.
<cjohnston> is it bad that i have 4 irc's open?
<Pendulum> I can :)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> ill be back in a few..
<_marx_> cjohnston, only 4!
<pleia2> oops, colon
<nigelbabu> !!!!
<Pendulum> honestly, if that's the biggest problem, I suspect lernid can survive ;)
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, its not a big problem
<Pendulum> that's my point
<pleia2> I think we want to split this session into 2 hours next time
<nigelbabu> its just something that jono overlooked to filter out
<nigelbabu> pleia2, I figured out my lernid trouble
<pleia2> intro to ubuntu should be separate from installation
<nigelbabu> you seem to have installed a lot of extra packages, else it wouldn't have worked for you.  default xubuntu does not have one dependency
<nigelbabu> pleia2, there is a package called telepathy-idle (I didnt have it)
<Pendulum> I think we maybe want to start asking people to hold questions until the end or something
<pleia2> we'll have to ask the instructor what they prefer
<Pendulum> yeah
<pleia2> he's asking for questions :)
<Pendulum> yeah, but none of those questions were relevent to what he was asking for questions about
<pleia2> well, he was talking about installation
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, just a heads up, there is a planned update to lernid to get QUESTION: blabla to get automatically pasted
<Pendulum> cool
<nigelbabu> some kind of session leader lernid ;)
<pleia2> hopefully in a controlled way?
<cjohnston> got breakfast.. im good to go
<cjohnston> call !question, lernid pastes one question, Answer: would answer the question and paste the next would be cool
<pleia2> I mean, so bad ones can be weeded out
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> that too
<nigelbabu> not planned, some feature like this will be implimented, but jono knows details
<pleia2> cool
<starcraftman> yay, done editting my speech, I hope c/ping the thing gets me more time in my session, getting help is a big topic ><
<cjohnston> starcraftman: remove all the colons :-P
<starcraftman> cjohnston: darn the colons I say!!!
<starcraftman> straight to Robot Hell!
<cjohnston> lol
<starcraftman> cjohnston: everytime I post a link it automatically redirects the lernid folks eh?
<_marx_> anyone know how to make konversation detach a channel
<starcraftman> even without the link tag.
<_marx_> so there's two windows open
<cjohnston> yes starcraftman
<popey> cjohnston: dont suppose you have any backup people for the user day?
<starcraftman> cjohnston: rgr, just checking.
<cjohnston> popey: you backing out?
<starcraftman> hi popey!
<nigelbabu> popey, bad headache?
<popey> I've got a monster headache
<nigelbabu> popey, have the session written out?
<popey> I need to get away from the screen
<popey> no nigelbabu
<pleia2> eek
<cjohnston> duanedesign: ??
<nigelbabu> oh oh
<popey> i might be okay in a few hours, but I dont know
<duanedesign> hello, just got in
<nigelbabu> if you had a session written out, we could manage
<duanedesign> :)
<popey> just wanted to see if you had any backups
<cjohnston> partitioning 101 right popey ?
<pleia2> duanedesign: up for doing a partitioning 101 session today? :)
<popey> yeah
<nigelbabu> duanedesign, you'll have to write it too!
<Pendulum> popey: hope you feel better *hugs*
<duanedesign> what time is it
<pleia2> 20 UTC
<popey> 7 hours
<duanedesign> oh sure
<popey> 6.5
<pleia2> \o/
<duanedesign> no problem at all
 * popey hugs duanedesign 
<popey> sorry guys/gals
<starcraftman> duanedesign: good guy, and hope ya feel better popey
<cjohnston> no problem popey.. health always comes first
<popey> i never ever get these, but today I do
<duanedesign> popey: hope you feel better
<_marx_> hope you get to feeling better popey
<popey> thanks
<popey> offline..
<starcraftman> duanedesign: hmmm, popey doesn't seem to have posted an outline. Well no matter, Don't mind improvising a bit? Just don't forget talking bout /home.
<_marx_> i saw size of swap questions just now too
<duanedesign> starcraftman: thanks for checking. I got a few hours to pull something together. :)
<nigelbabu> <flame alert>
<starcraftman> duanedesign: no worries. Just run down the basics, what's a partition, logical/ext/primary, filesystem types, swap (please tell em not to use that silly 2*RAM rule), and then gparted basics and /home. That should cover. Heh, almost sounds like I should do it.... I <3 partitions.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, wanna switch?
<nigelbabu> ;)
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: heh, naw, I like my support topic too, got it all written out. That'd make it too easy for duanedesign methinks!
<nigelbabu> haha!
<nigelbabu> I thought so ;)
<starcraftman> duanedesign: if you need any help though I'm about, I'll prolly be avail in the slot for answer questions in chat at least.
<duanedesign> thanks starcraftman
<starcraftman> duanedesign: np
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, duanedesign : we can voice both of you
<nigelbabu> so starcraftman can take questions
<cjohnston> nagendra1: 14 minutes left
<duanedesign> ill be right back. had to add some extra aliases to handle the increase in windows
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: ah sure, up to duane it's his session.
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: where'd marx go? Isn't he next?
 * _marx_ here
<cjohnston> Anyone with UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro open please refresh!
<cjohnston> nagendra1: 10 minutes left
<nigelbabu> whose got lernid, a doubt
<nigelbabu> is the ending time for schedules a bit off?
<cjohnston> I have lernid
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> it just gave a 10 minute warning
<starcraftman> _marx_: oh silly me, was looking at m section. Hi there.
<_marx_> hi starcraftman
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, check schedule, what is the end time?
<nigelbabu> first few sessions
<cjohnston> 9, 10, 11, 12
<cjohnston> _marx_: fwiw, im changing your intro a little since you already used it once
<_marx_> k cjohnston
<_marx_> i left out the carpenter bit first time
<cjohnston> now you tell me that
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> sorry
<cjohnston> pleia2: should we announce 5 minutes left in -classroom?
<pleia2> yeah
<cjohnston> uggh... /me is tired of the wiki
<_marx_> cjohnston, shall i change the topic?
<cjohnston> _marx_: not yet
<cjohnston> Anyone with UserDaysTeam/01232010/intro open please refresh!
<_marx_> yeah when it's time i meant
<cjohnston> if you want..
<cjohnston> ill do marks session
<_marx_> intro?
<cjohnston> pleia2: go find your beer at 9
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelbabu> guys I'm going away for some time
<nigelbabu> dinner and all
<cjohnston> k nigelbabu see you when you get back!
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, hope you handle things well
<starcraftman> later nigelbabu
<pleia2> cjohnston: I think I will :)
<Pendulum> I'm going to grab some breakfast (or at least tea) back in a few minutes
<pleia2> ok, I'll wait until pen comes back
<Pendulum> pleia2: you sure? I can wait
<Pendulum> (I"m just going 10 ft)
<pleia2> I will be gone for a couple hours :)
<Pendulum> heh, fair point
<nagendra1> hay I am done with my session
<pleia2> thanks nagendra1 :)
<nagendra1> :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: I'm back :)
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> bbl folks, good luck!
<mhall119|work> cjohnston: call me if you need me, I'm doing work around the house
<cjohnston> thanks mike
<cjohnston> Pendulum: do you want me to handle the questions or do you want to?
<Pendulum> either or
<Pendulum> which would you prefer?
<cjohnston> he cant even say the first word before they start with the questions.. holy crap
<Pendulum> yep
<cjohnston> doesnt matter to me.. if you need to take a break you can
<Pendulum> I'm only c&ping the ones I think are relevent to where he is
<cjohnston> ya
<Pendulum> (like so that people knew that shell = terminal in ubuntu)
<cjohnston> ill let you take it then..
<cjohnston> and ill just help control
<starcraftman> cjohnston: hmmm, for my session can I just have questions kept to the end? Prefer not to interupt my flow. Maybe ya can answer em in chat if they aren't too major?
<cjohnston> starcraftman: ya.. just ask that at the beginning
<starcraftman> cjohnston: rgr.
<Pendulum> cjohnston: when people check in with us we should probably start asking that question so we know before they start talking ;)
<nigelbabu> um, can someone op me in classroom
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> professor.. wow..
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> thanks :)
<nigelbabu> I'm out for dinner for a few
<cjohnston> cya
<starcraftman> darn it, where's ignore command? I forgot to do that...
<starcraftman> unignore after undoes right?
<cjohnston> i believe so
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> people are pm'ing now
<cjohnston> jamalta: identify!
<jamalta> cjohnston: hey
<Pendulum> cjohnston: about?
<jamalta> cjohnston: sorry, issues with ubuntu one screwed up my config
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Pendulum: PMing mark
<jamalta> he should just ignore them
<cjohnston> he asked people not to PM him
<jamalta> that's good too :)
<cjohnston> how goes this mornin jamalta ?
<cjohnston> you going to mikes?
<jamalta> cjohnston: going well so far
<jamalta> not sure yet, haven't asked telepathy
<cjohnston> ic
<jamalta> are you?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> he wouldnt let me show up at 6
<jamalta> pm?
<jamalta> oh before user days
<jamalta> right
<nigelbabu> okay, I"m back
<starcraftman> lo again nigelbabu
<Pendulum> hi nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, how are you guys holding up?
<Pendulum> not too badly
<nigelbabu> :)
<starcraftman> jus my notebook, main machines been lil testy lately, too much tinkering maybe?
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> are we pasting for max? or is he doing it himself?
 * nigelbabu glares at colon usage! 
<Pendulum> it's been a bit of both
<nigelbabu> houston calling starcraft-ntbk, come in starcraft-ntbk ;)
<Pendulum> starcraft-ntbk: you want questions held, correct?
<cjohnston> starcraftman: which nick are you using
<starcraftman> cjohnston: starcraftman, ntbk just my alt
<starcraftman> hmmm, maybe I'll log it off unless I crash.
<nigelbabu> okay, halt self-destruct ;)
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, !!!! colon !!!!
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> if u cant remove the colon
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, they just ask me a question i don't know the answer
<nigelbabu> just make sure there is blank space before and after
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: you'll be happy to know I removed em all except for links :)
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, whats the question?
<DiegoTc> is the ubuntu user day always going to be the 23 of January
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, no
<DiegoTc> okay
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, this is the first one.  We will plan another one acrroding feedback from attendees
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, does DiegoTc have survey link? or a survey?
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: we haz a survey for feedback?
<cjohnston> dunno nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, is the survey oriented too much to our user days (specific session-wise)?
<nigelbabu> if not, he can use ours too (though I prefer a new one)
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, yes
<cjohnston> yes... i think it is too english oriented
<DiegoTc> may i see it?
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, you can create a new survey using survey monkey dot com
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: its in the topic in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WQWHJQY
<starcraftman> monkey!!
<starcraftman> I sees. I will be sure to lodge complaints on the lack of food/cake promised air shipped to my home!
<DiegoTc> working on it
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, shall I do the intro?
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: go for it
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, you're up :)
<nigelbabu> made a little cosmetic change of "we think he's a bot"
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, you want questions at the end?
<starcraftman> I'm getting there in introduction.
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, oh great, lernid doesnt take https :(
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: it had a - infront of it with no space
<nigelbabu> ah
<nigelbabu> that could also cause trouble
<Pendulum> good thing for the lernid people that we are testing before UDW ;)
<nigelbabu> definitely, now all session leaders can rewrite
<nigelbabu> he's good (as expected) :)
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, good going so far!
<DiegoTc> nigelbabu, ready http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, nicely done (though I dont understand the launguage)
<DiegoTc> hahaha
<DiegoTc> the same question but in spansh
<DiegoTc> spanish
<_marx_> DiegoTc, how is it going today in spanish
<nigelbabu> we've hit 225 users online
<DiegoTc> _marx_, we have not started yet
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, oh, when is your first session?
<DiegoTc> 27 minutes are missing
<DiegoTc> we have right now 47 people
<nigelbabu> ah, thats why pablo is spamming identi.ca :P
<DiegoTc> hahah
<_marx_> tee menos vienteseis
<DiegoTc> we have 47 people right now
<_marx_> hablo un poco
<DiegoTc> in the first openweek in spanish 60-70people was the record
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, then its pretty cool :)
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: it looks like there should be a log bot in your channel
<DiegoTc> i am looking for it
<DiegoTc> to many nicks
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, whats your channel?
<andresmujica> DiegoTc: ubuntulog
<DiegoTc> ia lo vi
<DiegoTc> i saw it
<andresmujica> DiegoTc: log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<DiegoTc> thanks
<jamalta> nm,. i'm here!
<jamalta> err
<jamalta> :)
<cjohnston> your late!
<cjohnston> I'm gonna report you!
<jamalta> pfft
<pleia2> how are we naming this day? User Days 01?
<jamalta> :P
<jamalta> i was :(
 * pleia2 is going to start putting up logs
<nigelbabu> pleia2, for the record, I asked that some time back
<pleia2> nigelbabu: ok, what was the answer?
<nigelbabu> we do it by dates :(
<nigelbabu> but I think number is a good idea ;)
<nigelbabu> a few years down the line
<paultag> nigelbabu, looks like starcraftman is doing a great job
<pleia2> what is the date format? US? Int'l?
<paultag> so much copy paste!
<pleia2> Jan2010?
<nigelbabu> paultag, he's doing excellent format
<nigelbabu> pleia2, refer to intro page which cjohnston made
<nigelbabu> 01232010
<pleia2> ah US timestamp
<nigelbabu> paultag, everyone likes him ;)
<cjohnston> pleia2: I was gonna do em just by date
<jamalta> heh, we have quite a few lernid users
<pleia2> why are we going with US?
<cjohnston> cause international conduses me?
<nigelbabu> woops we forgot to change the calender
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> do we actually need the *day*
<nigelbabu> I vote we go by numbers
<pleia2> can we just do month? :)
<pleia2> 012010
<nigelbabu> just put 001
<pleia2> 001?
<cjohnston> I was gonna just do January 2010
<nigelbabu> we'll keep incrementing, that way when we get to 25 or 50, we can have a celebration ;)
<pleia2> I am going with January2010
<pleia2> :)
<nigelbabu> wokay
<_marx_> nigelbabu, i like your optimism
<nigelbabu> paultag, if u understand spanish, do drop by at ubuntu-charlas
<nigelbabu> _marx_, hehe ;)
<paultag> nigelbabu, I don't :(
<starcraftman> you guys wanna manage the questions and pasting to classroom?
<paultag> nigelbabu, I only speak german
<nigelbabu> _marx_, with such an amazing team, I have no doubts
<_marx_> it's going well so far
<nigelbabu> paultag, there was some internet in having a german one.. perhaps you'd be interested
<paultag> nigelbabu, german user days?
<paultag> nigelbabu, I am not nearly good enough :)
<nigelbabu> paultag, yeah.. well, you could mange stuff
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, see question
<paultag> I would not mind that
<nigelbabu> paultag, do a survey and start things with the loco, even 5 sessions would be nice
<paultag> nigelbabu, whens the next userdays?
<nigelbabu> paultag, the spanish guys have real interest going
<nigelbabu> not decided
<paultag> OK
<nigelbabu> depends on feedback
<paultag> I'll do some groundwork when / if you need me
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: i think they are all picking on me in -charlas
<nigelbabu> probably another 6 months
<pleia2> cjohnston: if you don't object, I'm just going to edit the included UserDaysTeam/01232010 page to have logs, and include it in UserDays/Logs/January2010
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, was the sensation in #ubuntu-charlas
<cjohnston> pleia2: go for it
<cjohnston> they enjoyed messing with the english speaker? cause they could make fun of me and i wouldnt know
<cjohnston> i translated about the first 10 lines and then gave up cause they were talking too fast
<paultag> hahahhaa
<pleia2> cjohnston: do we just want to put the logs under their outline? on like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/CommandLineBasics ?
 * _marx_ thinks logs for each class good idea
<_marx_> users can look for what the want instead of the entire day
<cjohnston> pleia2: tbh, i was thinking about linking from UserDays to something like January 2010 (in the logs on the header), and then on that page, have the schedule, with the logs linked from the course title in the schedule
<cjohnston> starcraftman: you finished?
<cjohnston> I guess it would more be UserDays/January2010
<pleia2> cjohnston: right, that's what I'm saying :) already created such a page
<cjohnston> ill intro jamalta
<cjohnston> oh fine.. im confused
<cjohnston> leave me alone!
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<jamalta> hm ok :)
<pleia2> I'll just make it and you can tell me if you hate it, or change it ;)
 * nigelbabu hugs starcraftman 
<cjohnston> lol
<jamalta> do i start? o.o
<jamalta> oh wait.. ok
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, that was really really really awesome!
<nigelbabu> jamalta, we'll alert you ;)
<jamalta> nigelbabu: ok cool :)
<jamalta> sorry a bit nervous, lol
<nigelbabu> apparently the spanish guys hit 69 members, during UOW their record is around 70, pretty cool!
<cjohnston> jamalta: its you
<_marx_> there're at 73 now!
<nigelbabu> we're at 221
<nigelbabu> jamalta, um, dont use colon!
<DiegoTc> we just began right now
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: thanks and yes cjohnston now that is done, used every minute :)
<nigelbabu> jamalta, if you do, please leave space before and after
<jamalta> like :) or :(
<jamalta> OH
<paultag> cjohnston, why no colons?
<cjohnston> paultag: it is throwing erros in lernid
<nigelbabu> paultag, lernid errors
<paultag> Ahhhh
<paultag> that's awesome. I'm so doing that
<cjohnston> please dont
<paultag> I'm kidding, man
<cjohnston> its annoying as... well... its annoying
<paultag> sheeeet
<nigelbabu> paultag, its a pretty nifty app.  you should probably join developing it ;)
<jamalta> oh i'm not using lernid, sorry!
<paultag> nigelbabu, I was going to talk with Jono about it, but then I started doing Fluxbox dev work
<nigelbabu> paultag, got lots of bugs now.  apparently, lots of people helping already
<paultag> Yeah, I don't want to fsck things up
<nigelbabu> hehe ;)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, logs posted?
<jamalta> this is going kind of fast... lol
<pleia2> nigelbabu: working on it...
<cjohnston> slow it down jamalta ;-)
<nigelbabu> jamalta, take time, relax ;)
<nigelbabu> um, jamalta, do you mind if we paste the questions? the colon is an issue for quite a lot of people
<cjohnston> ouch: ouch: ouch: ouch: ouch:
<paultag> I'm so glad we are not using lernid today
<nigelbabu> paultag, I wonder how bad developer week would be
<_marx_> yeah the colon is pita bug
<_marx_> i've got to step out for about an hour
<paultag> aahahaha
<_marx_> should be back by 12:30 EST
<paultag> you did it again jamalta!
<Pendulum> _marx_: see ya :)
<pleia2> ok, session logs for the first 4 sessions are now up
<cjohnston> pleia2: the email that just came for UCLP, I was actually looking at that spot yesterday and thinking about throwing my name in it.. ;-)
<cjohnston> sweet.. thanks pleia2 !
<pleia2> cjohnston: you mean classroom?
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> that one too
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> yeah, I am not sure how to approach his email
<pleia2> we kinda do that already by cc-ing the -news-team on announcements
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> Is there anything else needed help with?
<nigelbabu> what mail are you talking about?
<cjohnston> I was thinking about sending out an email to see if anyone had any classes they were wanting to teach for Feb since nothin is scheduled
<pleia2> we mostly just need help recruiting
<pleia2> nigelbabu: latest email to ubuntu-classroom list
<nigelbabu> classroom oh, i haven't signed up
<nigelbabu> meant to, forgot
<starcraftman> there's a list?
<pleia2> starcraftman: yes :)
 * cjohnston has been working on setting up his rules so emails go to the right places... since i get so many
<starcraftman> pleia2: do we have lp team too?
<pleia2> starcraftman: there is a classroom management team
<starcraftman> pleia2: ah ok, not for contribs then. s'okay, I got enough teams I guess.
<nigelbabu> plenty of lernid users today :)
<nigelbabu> I count more than 15
<cjohnston> and thats just who hasnt changed from lernid nicks correct?
<nigelbabu> no
<nigelbabu> lernid automatically prepends user with lernid_
<nigelbabu> actually lernid opens 2 irc connections, one with telepathy and one with webchat
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: im in as cjohnston|lernid
<nigelbabu> the webchat is the user name we decide
<nigelbabu> check lernid_cjohnston|lernid
<nigelbabu> the telepathy is lernid_<what-you-decided>
<cjohnston> oh thats just off
<nigelbabu> next time, we'll ask all instructors to run lernid instance
<nigelbabu> that way they'll be careful ;)
<cjohnston> pleia2: email good
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, I'm in classroom and I never got an email :(
<nigelbabu> I mean clasroom list
<cjohnston> dunno
<nigelbabu> hunts for archive
<cjohnston> ubuntu-classroom@lists.ubuntu.com
<nigelbabu> yep
<pleia2> nigelbabu: you are configured to get digests
<pleia2> rather than individual emails
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelbabu> doh! I dont get that either
<pleia2> digests are bad for low traffic lists like classroom
<pleia2> takes weeks to finally get email
<nigelbabu> yeah
<nigelbabu> those were my first few days
<nigelbabu> now only docs is digest
<cjohnston> too much wiki email today
<nigelbabu> pleia2, who does the recruiting (arm-twisting) for dev week?
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> daniel?
<cjohnston> yes
<pleia2> nigelbabu: the motu folks
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, put docs into digest (that thing is not worth it anyway)
<nigelbabu> its mostly about sys docs
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> pleia2, and I'll help cjohnston with the recruiting and with advertising
<pleia2> \o/
<cjohnston> Pendulum: did you go away for a break or are you still around
<Pendulum> I'm still here, was attempting to order groceries
<nigelbabu> pleia2, ?
 * nigelbabu looks around wondering if he said something wrong
<pleia2> \o/ <-- cheering
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: thats great
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelbabu> ah !
<nigelbabu> BTW, Some of the bugs in Lernid are actually fixed
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> is there an update?
<nigelbabu> Jono hasn't merged all the branch requests that he's got
<cjohnston> ic
<nigelbabu> once he does that, its going to be clean
<nigelbabu> I spoke to quense about it.  He's hacked around it
<nigelbabu> s/clean/cleaner
<nigelbabu> whoever is introducing me, talk about attacks again and logs available
<nigelbabu> and survey
<cjohnston> leave my poor phone (email) alone!
<nigelbabu> your on your phone?
<nigelbabu> pleia2, if you dont mind, I could use the extra time
<pleia2> sorry, I wasn't paying attention, extra time?
<jamalta> nigelbabu: take it :)
<nigelbabu> jamalta, thanks.  beautiful session :)
<jamalta> nigelbabu: thanks :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, jamalta is done.  wondered if I could start early
<pleia2> nigelbabu: but what if people come for your session? they will be late
<pleia2> we really should stick to the schedule so people aren't disappointed
<nigelbabu> ok :)
<pleia2> (people can disagree with me if they want)
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> good point
<cjohnston> but who would wnat to listen to nigelbabu ?
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> jk of course
<jamalta> btw, thank you all :)
<nigelbabu> hehe
<jamalta> this was a very fun experience
<cjohnston> thanks jamalta !
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: do you want questions throughout or just at the end?
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, I'll take it thrice during the session.  I'll ask for them :)
<Pendulum> okay :)
<Pendulum> you might want to say that at the beginning
<nigelbabu> I will
<nigelbabu> um, why can't I voice/devoice anyone? even though I'm op
<pleia2> doing it wrong? :)
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: /mode +/- v <user>
<nigelbabu> yeah
<cjohnston> its noon
<nigelbabu> the msg thingie is not working
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> who is introducing?
<pleia2> what is it saying?
<nigelbabu> not me!
<pleia2> I can do it, just read the intro page?
<nigelbabu> yeah
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> you got it pleia2 ?
<nigelbabu> im on?
<pleia2> go :)
<DiegoTc> hey guys a new record
<Pendulum> DiegoTc: way to go!
<DiegoTc> 101 people on EL Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<cjohnston> yay!
<pleia2> DiegoTc: great!
<Pendulum> \o/
<jamalta> alright thx everyone
<jamalta> i have to head out to reinstall karmic on my machine
<Pendulum> jamalta: thank you!
<jamalta> everything looks retarded lol
<jamalta> Pendulum: thank you! :)
<jamalta> good job to everyone
<jamalta> you guys are doing great
<Pendulum> jamalta: can you please not use the word retarded? it's offensive
<jamalta> Pendulum: sorry :(
<jamalta> I will rephrase that then, everything looks distorted
<Pendulum> thanks :)
<jamalta> Pendulum: yw, sorry about that
<pleia2> gah, colon
<pleia2> sorry
<cjohnston> I've sent jono an email to let him know some feedback
<Pendulum> I have to admit the immediate apologies when someone does slip up and use a colon are somewhat amusing me
<pleia2> thinking first instead of after is too hard :)
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> *paste* OH BOTHER!
<Pendulum> and then I giggle when I see the apology :)
<Pendulum> (although some of that may be sleep deprivation, I suppose)
<pleia2> hehe
 * cjohnston feels like he needs a shower
<pleia2> me too
 * cjohnston wishes we could all get together for dinner and a drink after this
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, me too!
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: come on over
<pleia2> I'm glad you didn't say "for a shower after this"
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> my wife would have a problem with that
<pleia2> hehe
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, i had to arranged the logs so they can be seen like this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/Introduction
<cjohnston> for yours?
<DiegoTc> yeap
<cjohnston> cool
<DiegoTc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/23012010Introduccion
<DiegoTc> look
<nigelbabu> i'd love to, will you pay for my ticket ?
<nigelbabu> ;)
<DiegoTc> but is there a way only for copy paste
<cjohnston> yup.. uh huh... i know exactly what is going on there DiegoTc... so glad you gave me that link :-P
<cjohnston> jk.. it looks good DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, well i want this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/23012010Introduccion to look like this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/Introduction
<cjohnston> it does doesnt it?
<DiegoTc> nop it doesn't
<DiegoTc> the english version looks like IRC log
<DiegoTc> spanish version is lie this one
<DiegoTc> <cjohnston> it does doesnt it?   11.25
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> that has to do with the log that you used
<cjohnston> we should be able to get the ones from the bot...
<cjohnston> brb
<pleia2> DiegoTc: we're getting ours from irclogs.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> the spanish ones is a bit confusing to my brain
<DiegoTc> yes to me to
<DiegoTc> :(
<DiegoTc> there it goes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/23012010Introduccion
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> you got it
<pleia2> looks good :)
<mhall119> I'm here
<_marx_> mhall119, you do know about the colon thing right?
 * pleia2 fires up lernid to have a look
<mhall119> _marx_, 2 or more right
<_marx_> hadn't heard two none is probably safest
<mhall119> ok
 * _marx_ just now started lernid
<mhall119> test
<_marx_> ah i c
<DiegoTc> if i want to give voice to someone in a channel which is the command?
<cjohnston> its /mode +v <nick>
<DiegoTc> and for taking it /mode -v <nick>
<Pendulum> pleia2: are you around to talk about a -learning thing for a sec?
<pleia2> Pendulum: sure
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: fyi 8 minutes
<Pendulum> hiya dinda :)
<cjohnston> lunch has arrived.. yay!
<mhall119> my house it getting crowded
<cjohnston> i bet
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, done, questions now
<cjohnston> you smokin some food?
<cjohnston> awesome nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, how was it? too fast?
<cjohnston> tbh i didnt horribly pay too much attention... trying to work on other things
<cjohnston> at the same time
<_marx_> it was good nigelbabu good job!
<pleia2> it was great nigelbabu :)
<pleia2> nigelbabu: you ok posting hte QUESTIONs?
<nigelbabu> yeah
<nigelbabu> i'm cool with that
<pleia2> ok :)
<cjohnston> im planning on reading all the logs later on.. ;-)
<cjohnston> then tell mhall119 how bad... i mean how good of a job he did
 * mhall119 is anxious
<pleia2> mhall119: you'll do great! :)
<mhall119> it still feels like public speaking
<mhall119> pleia2, are you giving time warnings?
<pleia2> I keep forgetting
<mhall119> like at 15 minutes, 10 mintues, etc
<mhall119> well then I'll blame it on you if I run over ;P
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> ive been giving some mhall119
<cjohnston> depending on how they are doing
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> your on mike
<mhall119> is someone pasting questions in to -classroom?
<mhall119> please please
<cjohnston> up to you
<cjohnston> then
<cjohnston> ye
<cjohnston> s
<nigelbabu> phew
 * nigelbabu is exhausted and feels high ;)
 * _marx_ gives nigelbabu a pat on the back
<cjohnston> go nigelbabu .. go nigelbabu ...
<cjohnston> its your birthday
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: well done :)
<nigelbabu> thanks :)
<starcraftman> good of you to have pics mhall119, next time I'd just take shots of the window, focuses user eyes and takes less space on pages.
 * starcraftman waves hello to cprofitt
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: is there a spam issue in -chat
<nigelbabu> starcraftman: you made a heck a lot of work easier for me
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> is it someone in the room?
<nigelbabu> hopefully most people set it to ignore
<nigelbabu> the guy got k-lined
<cjohnston> k
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: hehe, getting more questions now? didn't get a lil bored not having a flurry to keep up with?
 * DiegoTc is getting tired :(
<starcraftman> DiegoTc: power nap time?
<starcraftman> Spanish session going alright?
<DiegoTc> yeap, but we need people to help
<DiegoTc> we didn't think about that
<DiegoTc> haha
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, it gets tiring doing the op parts after some time.  we're doing it in shifts
<starcraftman> I'd volunteer to deliver my get help speech but.... you'd have to find me a babel fish for translation to fit in my ear.
<DiegoTc> nigelbabu, yeap, but you were prepared for that
<DiegoTc> pablo and myself
<DiegoTc> forget about that
<cprofitt> Forum folks appear to be on vacation
<DiegoTc> we are asking help to person we know
<nigelbabu> good :)
<nigelbabu> duane?
<DiegoTc> but the problem is they don't have their nicks register
<DiegoTc> :(
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, be careful about the ctcp spam floating around
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: is this going to stop sometime?
<nigelbabu> starcraftman, next saturday
<starcraftman> ah good
<starcraftman> nigelbabu: what's special about next saturday?
<DiegoTc> nigelbabu, what i have to do if it appears'
<DiegoTc> ?
<cjohnston> the new version of freenode i believe
<nigelbabu> just make an announcement not to click the links
<pleia2> starcraftman: fwiw, there are two mailing lists
<pleia2> ubuntu-learning which focuses on course development
<pleia2> and ubuntu-classroom which is a sub-project of -learning focused on the IRC portion of things
<starcraftman> pleia2:oh
<nigelbabu> and ubuntu user days is like half there and half here ;)
<pleia2> well, we use this channel to plan -classroom stuff
<pleia2> since -classroom is a subproject
<pleia2> so it's a bit confusing :)
<starcraftman> pleia2: I guess I can sign up for other too while I'm at it, got a good filtering scheme keeps me from flooding. I'm available for delivering the odd session if you guys need.
<starcraftman> link?
<pleia2> starcraftman: great!
<Pendulum> there are 2 mailing lists?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom
<Pendulum> hmm... I think I'm not on one of them
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, you aren't ubuntu member yet?
<starcraftman> pleia2: np, I do more advanced topics as needed too. Just not server stuff.
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: no...
<nigelbabu> ah, that figures how you turn up on my gtalk contacts
 * cjohnston doesnt have anyone on google talk
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: when I go for member I'd be pendulum@ubuntu.com not pstowe anyway
<nigelbabu> hehe
<nigelbabu> I renamed you now as pendulum, penelope was misleading
<nigelbabu> I'd be wondering "now who is this"
 * cjohnston likes calling her Penny
<cjohnston> dunno why
<Pendulum> Penny is fine as long as it's not Penny Lane
<cjohnston> Just Penny
<cjohnston> yyyuuuummmmmmm.. monster energy drink
 * pleia2 sips redbull
<cjohnston> I prefer monster
<cjohnston> the locarb one tastes really good
 * Pendulum has never had redbull or monster
 * nigelbabu is on d bed
<pleia2> this is the sugar free one
<pleia2> nomonom
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelbabu> me <3 the fact that maco and hggh are answering questions that session leaders cannot resolve :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> tryin to clean out my email
<DiegoTc> SOS
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, yes?
<cjohnston> whats up dude?
<DiegoTc> I am almost alone right now in #ubuntu-charlas
<DiegoTc> PAblo got sick right now
<DiegoTc> he went to the hospital
<cjohnston> ??
<nigelbabu> oh
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> I'm in there
<cjohnston> Don't know how much help I can be by not understanding
<DiegoTc> well  supposly we were going to divide i am living at 22.00  utc and was going to be the last 2 hours
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, how much more to go?
<nigelbabu> i mean hours
<DiegoTc> i will be 3 more hours
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: is there anything we can help you wish?
<cjohnston> with
<pleia2> shall we drag magicfab here?
<cjohnston> im trying to think of spanish speakers who can help
<cjohnston> he is still teaching in spanish user day
<pleia2> ah ok
<pleia2> right right, they were back to back sessions
<DiegoTc> magicfab is leaving after the english class he gives
<DiegoTc> well someone has to be op and always be in passing by #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<DiegoTc> and if someone see <PREGUNTA>
<DiegoTc> copy it to the #ubuntu-charlas channel
<DiegoTc> right now there is no problem, but i am wondering what will happen in 3hours
<DiegoTc> :S
<cjohnston> can some of your other instructos help out?
<cjohnston> hey hggdh
<hggdh> cheers
<cjohnston> thanks for your help today
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, hggdh *mite* volunteer to help you guys out
<cjohnston> hggdh: speaks spanish?
 * _marx_ spanish is pretty bad
<hggdh> I can read it -- I speak Portuguese
<pleia2> all I can say is "no hablo espanol" and "yo tengo dos gatos"
<cjohnston> i can ask for a telephone number, and where the pain is
<hggdh> LOL
<pleia2> :)
<Pendulum> hggdh: can you read it enough that if you were to see something say <PREGUNTA> and then something else, you'd know it was a quesiton to be pasted into a channel where someone was teaching a class?
<hggdh> Pendulum: oh yes, this is easy
<cjohnston> hggdh: can you help out the spanish user days?
<hggdh> for the record, pregunta == pergunta in Portuguese
<cjohnston> one of their hosts went to the hospital
<hggdh> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> except for the fact that i can guess pregunta means question, i wouldnt know
<pleia2> hehe
<DiegoTc> yes
<cjohnston> hggdh: #ubuntu-charlas and #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<mhall119> my fingers hurt
<hggdh> cjohnston: I am there
<mhall119> that was ferocious typing
<cjohnston> :-)
<pleia2> woohoo mhall119! :)
<nigelbabu> DiegoTc, can you voice hggdh please
<Pendulum> mhall119: well done!
<DiegoTc> yeap
<DiegoTc> I am doing it right now
<nigelbabu> :)
<mhall119> I knew I was gonna run long
<mhall119> I wasn't too terribly technical was I?
<DiegoTc> thanks guys
<mhall119> okay, I've got meat to attend to, thanks for letting me be a part of User Day
<nigelbabu> I got this one ;)
<pleia2> thanks mhall119 :)
<nigelbabu> mhall119, it was nice :)
<cjohnston> thanks mike!
<nigelbabu> mhall119, I've only done from command line
<DiegoTc> well hggdh will help in the copy paste question from 23. utc and Jdardon he will be op when i leave
<_marx_> good job mhall119
<nigelbabu> mhall119, thanks for amazing class, again :)
<hggdh> DiegoTc: roger wilco
<DiegoTc> haha
<pleia2> does lernid give like 50 notifications for new sessions for everyone?
<hggdh> DiegoTc: you mean 23:00 UTC, correct?
<Pendulum> yes
<DiegoTc> don't  understand
<DiegoTc> yeap
<nigelbabu> pleia2, no
<hggdh> OK. So I am going out for 30 minutes to grab me lunch
<DiegoTc> okay
<pleia2> nigelbabu: I think you can go ahead and introduce magicfab
<Pendulum> is MagicFab done with his spanish presentation?
<_marx_> no, look like not quite
<DiegoTc> he got a little excited :D
<cjohnston> all i know is he said MORTAL FATAL....
<DiegoTc> haha
<DiegoTc> he finish
<cjohnston> pleia2: Pendulum nigelbabu _marx_ how ya doin?
<pleia2> good, pizza should be here soon!
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> yummy
<nigelbabu> cjohnston, a little sleepy, its 12:30 am
<nigelbabu> I didn't sleep in the afternoon at all
<cjohnston> you can take off whenever you need to
<_marx_> ok, streatching my spanish skills trying to follow some over there
<pleia2> does MF want questions pasted to him as they come in, or will he pause and ask for them?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: okay. just finished some wings and have a burrito to start in on when I get hungry next
<Pendulum> oh and a passionfruit shake to try
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> pleia2: dont know.. i tried PMing him, but no response
<Pendulum> the bonus of living in Harlem is good Spanish food :)
<DiegoTc> MagicFab  finish in one channel and goes directly to the other one
<starcraftman> duanedesign: poke, how goes?
<Pendulum> btw, do you guys want me to take the next intro?
 * starcraftman hopes duanedesign hasn't gotten lost before session.
<cjohnston> thats fine
<Pendulum> I feel like I'm not pulling my own weight here, sorry :(
<cjohnston> your doin fine
<pleia2> Pendulum: if you want to take over posting questions when my food arrives, you're welcome to :)
<Pendulum> okay :)
<nigelbabu> Pendulum, no problem, go :)
<duanedesign> starcraftman: good
<starcraftman> ah hey duanedesign, good good, just checking.
<starcraftman> I'll be around if ya need a bit of hand, just touching up a lil program fora  class.
<Pendulum> duanedesign: do you have an intro I can use?
<Pendulum> (to introduce you)
<Pendulum> or a wiki page that I can read quickly and use to create one?
<cjohnston> I'm going to stretch for a few minutes.. if you ping me it will go to my phone, so if you need something.. ping me
<cjohnston> but dont abuse it
<Pendulum> haha
<pleia2> Pendulum: food arrived! passing question handling to you :)
<Pendulum> kk
<Pendulum> duanedesign: intro for me to use?
<starcraftman> Pendulum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign < Duanes page, must be busy prepping.
<duanedesign> Pendulum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign
<duanedesign> oops
<cjohnston> only 26100 more seconds
<cjohnston> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?day=23&month=1&year=2010&hour=22&min=00&sec=00&p0=867
<nigelbabu> can you guys mange the show?
<cjohnston> ya
<duanedesign> starcraftman: are you familiar with were the mount point is specified when creating a new Logical Partition. I dont have a LiveCD burned right now to check.
<cjohnston> go to bed
 * DiegoTc is tired :S
<hggdh> only a few more hours, DiegoTc ;-)
<nigelbabu> I'll be back in a few hours
<cjohnston> sleep well nigelbabu
<starcraftman> duanedesign: hmm, I can boot lucid vm installer and see. If you need screens check the gparted site doc seciton eh? I'm sure they dun mind ya borrow.
<nigelbabu> its 1 am and i'm hardly holding up
<duanedesign> thats a good place to check
<DiegoTc> nigelbabu, here is almost 2
<DiegoTc> but pm :p
<hggdh> g'night nigelbabu, good work :-)
<nigelbabu> thanks hggdh, not complete yet
<DiegoTc> Good Night nigelbabu
<DiegoTc> thanks for all
<nigelbabu> I'm spreading nets for next session
<starcraftman> night nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> getting people to lead sessions ;)
<nigelbabu> got one now
<nigelbabu> pleia2, maco commited to doing a session next time
<pleia2> \o/
<hggdh> way to go.
 * hggdh wonders how the hell he got pulled in ;-)
<DiegoTc> for the next time we have to get better prepared with PAblo :D
<DiegoTc> we have learn something new this day
<DiegoTc> WE ARE HUMANS!!
<DiegoTc> we get tired :(
<cprofitt> pleia2: 4pm EST is my time -- anything you need from me prior to the session?
<pleia2> nope
<cprofitt> k
<cjohnston> yes
<pleia2> oh
<cjohnston> a million dollars
<pleia2> :P
<cprofitt> I do have breaks where I ask for questions. and at the end as well.
<DiegoTc> hahah
<cprofitt> I will be linking them out to the wiki and to the forums
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<_marx_> cprofitt, you know about the colon problem in lernid?
<hggdh> ok, my first intervention in perfect Spanish done. Perfect, a least for me.
<cjohnston> of the 5 people in my house, im the only one awake at 3pm
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> my housemates are cats, so it's no surprise that they are sleeping
<nigelbabu> can someone give me a wake up call in a few hours lol
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> if you pay for the call
<nigelbabu> hehe
<mhall119> cjohnston, you looking for me?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: are you doing the next one?
<cjohnston> mhall119: nope.. some people in -fl are
<Pendulum> cjohnston: if I can figure out what to say
<cjohnston> duanedesign: ?
<Pendulum> or do you want to do it and I'll do the one after
<Pendulum> (I've been distracted by posting questions
<cjohnston> ill do it
<duanedesign> thats a good place to check/8
<DiegoTc> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello
<cjohnston> duanedesign: do you have an intro?
<duanedesign> no :(
<_marx_> nicely done cjohnston
<cjohnston> I know.. thats why i'm cjohnston and your not
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> jk
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> 25000 more seconds!!!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> _marx_: having a good day?
<_marx_> yeah, haven't killed a pesky cat yet, butt is getting tired of sitting
<cjohnston> get up and walk around.. i did a little bit ago
<_marx_> today she decides she wants to play with network cables!
<cjohnston> lmao
<pleia2> hehe
<_marx_> back in a few
<cjohnston> ;-)
<hggdh> can someone ban IngoForina on the charlas-chat?
<hggdh> IngForigua, sorry
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> does anyone have ops?
<cjohnston> what is he needing banned for
<cjohnston> hggdh:
<cjohnston> DiegoTc:
<DiegoTc> yes cjohnston
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: look up at hggdh's msgs
<hggdh> he idiot was suggesting at chat for people to use 'sudo rm -rf /'
<cjohnston> he is one of the instructos too
<DiegoTc> hggdh, yeap he is one of the instructors
<hggdh> for me this is enough reason to ban. It is not acceptable at all.
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: do you have the ability to ops in charlas-chat ?
<hggdh> DiegoTc: please tell him not to do taht anymore
<Pendulum> you could always point out that I'm fairly certain that falls under violation of the CoC if he won't listen
<DiegoTc> hggdh, ready
<DiegoTc> which is the command for giving op to someone?
<cjohnston> it is /mode +o <nick>
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne 
 * IdleOne hugs back
<DiegoTc> thanks
<IdleOne> added to favorites
<pleia2> IdleOne wants to help with our next UUD :)
<cjohnston> whats an IdleOne
<pleia2> he's a canadian with an ubuntu tattoo!
<IdleOne> cjohnston: Well it is a ummm, well. What's it to you? :P
<IdleOne> :) hehe
<Pendulum> hiya IdleOne :)
<hggdh> DiegoTc: I am ready
<IdleOne> heya Pendulum
<IdleOne> :)
<cjohnston> umm... its... i dunno
<IdleOne> cjohnston: it's an old nick from another network
<IdleOne> just doesn't seem to want to go away
<cjohnston> whats your current nick on this network?
<IdleOne> IdleOne:
<IdleOne> :)
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> thank
<cjohnston> thanks
<DiegoTc> hggdh and cjohnston sometimes in spanish they are some phrases that will look ofensive in enlgish, so becarful with that
<cjohnston> DiegoTc i will
<hggdh> DiegoTc: certainly
<DiegoTc> and in the chat channel they are having spam, questions and also helping in the interview
<DiegoTc> so don't think they are just having full spam there :p
<cjohnston> the sun is getting to that spot where it comes through the window and my office is almost unbearable
<hggdh> heh. At least you have the sun shining. Here... blah weather
<cjohnston> its flipping january 23 and its 75 degrees... i hate it!
<DiegoTc> cjohnston,  hggdh andresmujica and Jdardon will be helping
<cjohnston> sweet
<hggdh> and in Chicago is about 48...
<DiegoTc> right now they are eating :D
<cjohnston> thats too hot
<cjohnston> awesome
<DiegoTc> going to the shower
<_marx_> 98 in -charlas atm
<cjohnston> 207 in classroom!
<_marx_> i think it's been higher than that
<hggdh> when I got in the -charlas, it was at about 120
<DiegoTc> hggdh, 120?
<cjohnston> pleia2: your killing my inbox
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> sorry :)
<DiegoTc> who didn't saw it the most i saw 112
<hggdh> DiegoTc: as far as I can remember. I was curious, so I looked at the body count
<cprofitt> pleia2: what room(s) do I need to be in?
<pleia2> cprofitt: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<pleia2> you talk in #ubuntu-classroom, people chat and ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, we paste questions to you in #ubuntu-classroom
<Pendulum> cprofitt: do you want questions as you go or have you built in question & answer time or how would you like that handled?
<cprofitt> I have built in spaces for questions
<cprofitt> but questions that are relevant can interrupt me...
<cprofitt> I really do not mind
<cjohnston> 22,500 seconds left  ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
 * cjohnston is firing emails back at pleia2 now.. hehe
 * Pendulum is ignoring emails today
 * _marx_ too
<Pendulum> if you don't have my phone number or aren't on IRC, you can wait, IMO
 * pleia2 reviews diff - yay!
 * cjohnston goes searching Pendulum's phone number
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm taking care of the todo list that pleia2 gave me
<nhandler> cjohnston: When you add links to LP, don't link to edge (re: w.u.c/Classroom/Guidelines)
<cjohnston> and trying to keep from having a thousand wiki change emails from pleia2
<cjohnston> sorry nhandler
<pleia2> it's ok, I filter them all anyway
<nhandler> cjohnston: No problem. Your update looks good. Maybe mention how to OP, set the /topic, and set +m (many people don't know how to do that)
<cjohnston> I plan on it
 * nhandler has gotten a million emails from the User Day pages
<cjohnston> 98% prolly from me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I havent mastered the preview button
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> nah, I've been updating all the pages to have logs
<pleia2> so probably lots from me :)
<DiegoTc> nhandler, really?
<nhandler> DiegoTc: Really what?
<DiegoTc> * nhandler has gotten a million emails from the User Day pages
<nhandler> DiegoTc: Well, maybe not a million, but a lot
<DiegoTc> haha
<DiegoTc> okay
<cjohnston> it is way too flipping hot in here
<hggdh> O(1 million) certainly ;-)
<cprofitt> so just hang in the channel and wait for the introdution now?
<hggdh> cprofitt: yes
<cjohnston> its you
<cjohnston> cprofitt:
<pleia2> oops, duanedesign used /Partitioning and we had /Partitioning101 linked
<cjohnston> just noticed that my current karma is 3344  lol
 * pleia2 gets rid of the 101
<cjohnston> hmm.. trying to figure out the best way to format this
<cjohnston> nhandler: ill try to hit preview so i dont spam you too much
<nhandler> cjohnston: Don't worry about it ;) I'm used to it.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm trying to learn to be nice
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> cjohnston: better late than never? :P
<cjohnston> ouch
 * Pendulum hugs cjohnston 
<cjohnston> uh huh
<hggdh> cjohnston: you karma beats mine
<pleia2> yeah I have like 2 karmas
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> I have none, I think
<pleia2> oh sorry, 15 :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: you have 15
<cjohnston> hggdh: umm.. your karma is scary
<cprofitt> how are questions handled... how do I know if there are none?
<hggdh> there will be someone forwarding them to you
<cjohnston>  hggdh the last 4 digits of my phone number is 3833
<cjohnston> your karma is 3883
<cjohnston> thats too close
<cjohnston> for comfort
<cjohnston> lol
<hggdh> cjohnston: I *knew* karma was useful somewhere!
<cprofitt> can we have the other class leave dicussion if that is where people are supposed to be asking me questions
<hggdh> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> cprofitt: just look for what starts with QUESTION  dont worry about the rest. if thats ok?
<pleia2> cprofitt: you'll want to avoid using :
<pleia2> it breaks lernid :)
<pleia2> (or try anyway, we're all failing at this)
<cjohnston> lol
<hggdh> cjohnston: who is going to forward Qs to c profitt?
<pleia2> Pendulum is already
<cjohnston> Pendulum: is on top of this stuff
<hggdh> oh, k, sorry
<cjohnston> hggdh: i can keep you voiced and you can help
<Pendulum> cprofitt: let me know if I'm pasting too fast for you
<hggdh> if Pendulum is there, no need
<Pendulum> I'm trying to wait until I think you've finished the previous, but can't always tell
<cprofitt> I will let you know
<DiegoTc> the logs have been update 100 % https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010
<Pendulum> also, let me know if you want me to wait until you ask for questions at any point
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> Pendulum: we good to go on to the next topic...
<Pendulum> looks like it :)
<cjohnston> duanedesign: thanks for the last minute step up!
<duanedesign> cjohnston: no problem. i am glad to do it
<duanedesign> cjohnston: hour goes by quick
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> or i type slow
<cjohnston> hmm
 * cjohnston goes looking for wiki help
<cjohnston> lol
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, Pablo got intoxicated with his lunch
<cjohnston> intoxicated?
<DiegoTc> intoxicated
<DiegoTc> yeap
<cjohnston> like drunk?
<starcraftman> duanedesign: nice job duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> starcraftman: thanks the prep time went fast. The session went even faster. Definetly learned a lot for my next session, as that was my first one.
<duanedesign> i.e. put important stuff first in case you run long :)
<starcraftman> duanedesign: good good, was my first one too. Ah yes, or know strictly how long your going. I just pretyped it, I'd have never finished otherwise.
<cjohnston> G35
<cjohnston> ugg
<DiegoTc> guys Jorge Castro speaks spanish?
<starcraftman> DiegoTc: dunno him, ask.
<jcastro> hi!
<pleia2> hey jcastro :)
<Pendulum> hiya jcastro :)
<jcastro> wow neat, lernid notified-osd'ed me that I have 10 minutes!
<DiegoTc> hi jcastro
<DiegoTc> jcastro, you speak spanish
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> nope.
<jcastro> is there a paste person or is just me?
<Pendulum> I'm there
 * jcastro can do whichever
<jcastro> ok, cool
<Pendulum> do you want questions through out or at specific points?
<jcastro> throughout it fine
<jcastro> I'll start with a spiel
<jcastro> and then some points
<jcastro> and then be alike "any questions so far?"
<Pendulum> and that's a good time to start putting in questions? ;)
<jcastro> yeah, heh
<Pendulum> cjohnston, _marx_, nigelbabu, pleia2: who is introducing jcastro ?
<Pendulum> (I can do it, I just wanted to know if someone else was)
<_marx_> you want this one?
<Pendulum> sure
<_marx_> ghead
<nhandler> cjohnston: If you include {{{, the wiki formatting is ignored
<cjohnston> im noticing..
<cjohnston> I'm trying to figure out how to do this, but wanted to show pleia2 the length
<DiegoTc> okay guys i will leave in some minutes
<DiegoTc> :D
<doctormo> pleia2: hey
<pleia2> hey doctormo
<cjohnston> whats up doc?
<doctormo> Do you have any experence with raid?
<pleia2> software or hardware?
<Pendulum> I think I just got cut off :P
<doctormo> pleia2: Looks like it might be software, bios raid 1 on a Dell desktop
<pleia2> doctormo: raid 1 configured on a dell controller?
<pleia2> or configured by mdadm in linux?
<pleia2> (if former, yuck)
<doctormo> pleia2: raid 1 configured by the bios on the dell (I think) it's hard to figure out.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> my experience with those is 1) they are a pain to configure and work with because nothing is labeled sanely in the raid bios
<pleia2> 2) when one dies, you're in trouble
<pleia2> one == controller
<pleia2> that said, what is your question? :)
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, hggdh I am leaving in 5 mintues
<DiegoTc> minutes
<cjohnston> ok DiegoTc thanks..
<cjohnston> how much longer is yours scheduled?
<DiegoTc> andresmujica, and Jdardon will be heloing
<hggdh> DiegoTc: OK
<DiegoTc> it finish at 1utc
<cjohnston> so about 3 hours
<DiegoTc> 3 more clases are missing
<DiegoTc> I think I will be for the end
<DiegoTc> thanks for all
<cjohnston> thanks DiegoTc
<cjohnston> nhandler: how does that one look?
<doctormo> pleia2: One has died ;-)
<pleia2> doctormo: find another that is identical
<pleia2> that's your only hope, good luck :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Another disk?
<pleia2> oh, a disk died?
<doctormo> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> ah ok, that shouldn't be so bad
<nhandler> cjohnston: I'll make a few changes. For instance, I would talk about OPing yourself instead of giving yourself OPs. I would also only mention the /mode #ubuntu-classroom +m command (not the /mode +m), it should work in all clients
<cjohnston> 17,450 seconds left for those keeping track
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> pull the bad disk, put in a new one, go into the raid bios and add the disk to the "container" (I think they call it container)
<cjohnston> Go for it.. and then ill learn from you ;-)
<DiegoTc> thanks
<pleia2> it should automagically do it's thing and restore the data
<DiegoTc> see you later
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah thanks :-)
<pleia2> doctormo: just pay attention to big warnings, the interface isn't particularly intuitive, this always takes me forever since I always fear data loss :)
<_marx_> see ya DiegoTc
<cprofitt> so --- honest opinin -- did it go ok?
<hggdh> cprofitt: yes
<_marx_> yes it went well cprofitt
<Pendulum> cprofitt: good job :)
<cprofitt> ok ... thanks ... irc is much different than in-person...
<_marx_> i got a little worried when the app specific questions started flowing in
<Pendulum> _marx_: so did I
<cprofitt> yeah some of the specific stuff was a bit over my head
<_marx_> so a _very good idea to have a forum post ready to go
<cprofitt> that is why I had the forum area ready
<cprofitt> thanks _marx_
<_marx_> i think we can make use of that in future sessions
<cprofitt> I think some courses benefit from it... that is for sure
<cprofitt> Pendulum: will there be logs posted at some point?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: should be. cjohnston and pleia2 have been handling those
<pleia2> cprofitt: logs of your session are already posted
<pleia2> at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/UbuntuEquivalentPrograms
<cjohnston> cprofitt: pleia2 is all over this stuff
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> :)
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2 -- added a link to that on the forum post
<pleia2> sure thing
<cjohnston> im glad pleia2 is all over the logs.. i dont feel like doing that today
<cprofitt> already had and asnwered the first question on the forums
<pleia2> hehe
<cprofitt> I have to admit I was a bit worried about taking on such a broad topic, but it is one I am passionate about
<cprofitt> specific use cases for the applications are really better for a session dedicated to those apps
<cprofitt> but you know they would come up in a session like this
<cprofitt> I have to run and eat dinner now...
<_marx_> have some for me ;)
<cprofitt> but if you have feedback on how to improve the IRC sessions I do I would be most appreciative of the feedback guys
<cjohnston> pizza has been ordered
<cjohnston> yay!
<pleia2> yum yum
<doctormo> pleia2: OK it's an intel raid system and it has 4 options, none of which are recover.
<doctormo> pleia2: Delete Raid, Create Raid, Reset Raid and Exit
<pleia2> doctormo: if you pull the bad disk, put in a new disk, and try to boot it - what does it do?
<doctormo> pleia2: It shows 1 member disk and 1 non-raid disk
<pleia2> ok, so somehow we need to get that disk in as a member
<doctormo> pleia2: does the new disk have to be empty do you think?
<pleia2> doctormo: shouldn't matter, it should wipe it
<pleia2> doctormo: I'd look up what "reset raid" means, find some docs for the controller
<pleia2> these things are never labeled well, that might be what you want, or it might mean "wipe all the data and make me cry"
<mhall119> how did the rest of UUD go>
<pleia2> mhall119: still going on! and good :)
<Pendulum> mhall119: it's still going :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Most of the options are cry
<pleia2> doctormo: I hate hardware raid, even worse they don't tend to be faster than linux software raid these days, which has much less crying involved
<mhall119> oh, I thought it ended by now
<pleia2> mhall119: 4.5 more hours
<mhall119> oh wow
<pleia2> yeah, whose idea was it to make this so long anyway? :)
<Pendulum> I think our volunteer teachers
 * mhall119 blames cjohnston 
<Pendulum> they kept volunteering so cjohnston kept adding hours in to fit them ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> alot of people were complaining that it was geared towards US TZ..
<cjohnston> so i kept adding to give as many people as possible a chance..
<Pendulum> yeah, i'm hoping at some point we can get some people in Asia/Australia/NZ to do one the same day
<cjohnston> if more people kept volunteering I was gonna do two 12 hours dupilcated
<Pendulum> heh
<doctormo> pleia2: This post doesn't fill me with joy: http://search.code-head.com/F-Raid-1-rebuild-ICH7-chipset-use-Matrix-Storage-Manager-2175591
<doctormo> It looks like it can only be recovered using windows, by installing it to the new partition
<pleia2> :(
<mhall119> next UUD is gonna be 24 hours long, with one teacher in every timezone
<hggdh> classroom-chats needs some ops now
<cjohnston> hggdh: its hard to do anything
<doctormo> pleia2: Although according to intel's own pages you can use mdadm from 2.6.27 upwards.
<cjohnston> wtf
<paultag> pleia2, I'm here. I'll be in the shower just before my block. I'll be here
<paultag> BRB
<pleia2> good :)
<mhall119> what's the command to get ops in -chat?
<cjohnston> same as in -classroom
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> no BBQ for you
<jcastro> am I the only personal spammed so far?
<cjohnston> msg chanserv op chan
<jcastro> because that would be awesome
<_marx_> wow, this is the worst i've seen
<paultag> Do you guys need OP help?
<paultag> I'll op up if you want me in there
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, you were selected to be the Most Spammed One (TM)
<jcastro> awesome
<paultag> cjohnston, I know how to op :P
<cjohnston> lol
<hggdh> one more line in the resume ;-)
<doctormo> pleia2: But the ubuntu live cd doesn't see any md devices, perhaps there is some kernel module for imsm
<_marx_> spam going by so fast i can't see the questions
<cjohnston> pleia2: try -m?
<cjohnston> its been a couple minutes
<cjohnston> uggh
<paultag> back
<paultag> Classroom ops -- I can manage my own questions :)
<pleia2> good to know :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah looks like dmraid is the program to use, but I can't find out how to add a drive and it complains about the wrong number of devices.
<pleia2> doctormo: ah interesting
<doctormo> I wonder if it needs to be empty
<doctormo> For the bios to flag it as a replacement
<cjohnston> are yall good for a bit? family problems
<pleia2> cjohnston: yep
<Pendulum> cjohnston: go deal with that
 * _marx_ will topic change
<pleia2> I'll intro the next then
<Pendulum> and paultag said he was going to handle his own questions, yes?
<Pendulum> paultag: let us know if you need any help
<pleia2> yep
<paultag> Pendulum, Sure thing. I have it all set
<paultag> I have my XChat fragmented. I can see chat while typing
<paultag> :)
<_marx_> paultag, wait on pleia2 to finish the er your intro
<paultag> Sure thing
<cprofitt> that raid does not look like real raid...
<cprofitt> or at least not the hardware raid I have used
<pleia2> cprofitt: I'm thinking it's cheap hardware raid, like dell perc controllers
<pleia2> which calls itself hardware raid, but its just a kludge of software on top of a cheap controller
<jcastro> perc = pray everything rebuilds correctly
<pleia2> hehe
<cprofitt> even perc controllers usually have a bios on the controller that allows you to set the raid up
<cprofitt> I hate perc controllers though...
<cprofitt> but any controller than requires windows to build the raid is the suck
<pleia2> there is a raid bios from what doctormo said, but it's very very limited in functionality
<pleia2> _marx_: ready?
<pleia2> \o/
 * _marx_ was waiting on 18:00
<paultag> Good to go?
<_marx_> hit it
<_marx_> 14100 seconds to go ;)
<paultag> heh
<_marx_> t -45 and Hellow isn't here
<pleia2> hmmm, he did blog about having internet issues
<pleia2> now I'm worried :)
<paultag> He is usually good about tha
<paultag> the will find a line
<pleia2> if not, is there anyone who can fill in? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/PackageManagementBasics
<paultag> The changes also pass through two trusted authorities, Debian and Ubuntu. As we are able to control exactly what goes into the packages, we can ensure that the packages are safe, and changes made are not malicious.
 * pleia2 nudges paultag back to the proper channel
<paultag> Shit! thanks :)
<pleia2> :)
<_marx_> lol!
<pleia2> ok, I need a break from my monitor
<Pendulum> okay
<pleia2> bbiab :)
<cjohnston> I'm back
<cjohnston> sorry guys
<cjohnston> How are we doing
<Pendulum> fine
<Pendulum> paultag wanted to do his own questions
<Pendulum> so he's been doing that
<Pendulum> pleia2 has gone to take a break from the computer
<Pendulum> and that's about how it all stands
<cjohnston> a break for Pendulum
<_marx_> t -30 and Hellow isn't here yet
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> Yay!
<cjohnston> hows the spam
<paultag> OK
<paultag> a lot of CTCP static
<cjohnston> uggh
 * _marx_ wonders if shrini could move up an hour
<cjohnston> why?
<hggdh> cjohnston: he just wanted us to verify the folks on -charla were happy with the answers
<_marx_> still no Hellow
<cjohnston> lol hggdh
<hggdh> :-)
<_marx_> cjohnston, Hellow is up next and not around yet
<_marx_> t -17
<cjohnston> email said 15 minutes... so he still has 2
<cjohnston> lol
<starcraftman> I'm sure hellow will make it, and that's another topic I like, apt from the command line! :)
 * _marx_ tries to stop worrying 
<starcraftman> _marx_: squeeze a stress ball?
<_marx_> thx, breathing exercises too
<starcraftman> not a super hard topic, ya could find someone to step in. I'd volunteer but I kinda thinking of going to game.
<starcraftman> There's always my ready made apt guide for anyone to follow.
<cjohnston> I think that we have pretty much succeeded, so im happy
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> he's got several things in his outline i wouldn't be able to cover well on short notice
<starcraftman> _marx_: like?
<_marx_> aptitude, never used it
<starcraftman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
<starcraftman> :)
<starcraftman> I still remember writing that, excellent piece of work, needs some up to date love.
<starcraftman> All still quite relevant.
<starcraftman> aptitude just slightly different from apt-get, unless ya was meaning using the ncurses aptituded interface?
<cjohnston> hey shrini
<cjohnston> Can you possibly go on an hour early?
<shrini> cjohnston: hei
<shrini> cjohnston: sure
<starcraftman> _marx_: oh dear.... http://hellow.posterous.com/death-to-my-connection < If you didn't see.
<_marx_> i did
<shrini> cjohnston: woke up so early :-)
<shrini> cjohnston: at which time?
<cjohnston> next
<starcraftman> hi shrini, 5 minutes.
<shrini> cjohnston: wow
<cjohnston> I thought I had seen him since then
<shrini> cjohnston: thats great
<cjohnston> dunno
<shrini> cjohnston: I am ready
<cjohnston> We will give a couple more minutes..
<shrini> cjohnston: just confirm me once again
<starcraftman> shrini: I just wanted to say been waiting on your presentation. You going to cover handling sync conflicts with One?
<shrini> cjohnston: sure
<shrini> starcraftman: sure
<_marx_> next would be nhandler on IRC do we need to see if he can move up as well?
<pleia2> are you sure? the schedule has been widely repeated
<paultag> I'll stall
<cjohnston> _marx_: we can wait and see if by chance hellow shows up
<_marx_> pleia2, we're missing Hellow
<_marx_> right very good
<pleia2> _marx_: I understand, but changing the schedule may upset people who come for shrini's presentation in an hour :(
<cjohnston> pleia2: you wanna take a break?
<pleia2> would probably be better to find some filler presentation
<_marx_> indeed
<cjohnston> whatcha fillin in on pleia2 ?
<cjohnston> :-P
<IdleOne> haha
<pleia2> IdleOne is going to talk about apt!
<IdleOne> I am?!
<starcraftman> ha!
 * starcraftman runs away before laugh gets him volunteered.
<IdleOne> I mean starcraftman has them really nice wiki's and all he is way more prepared then my completely not prepared self :)
<cjohnston> but he wants to go to the game
<starcraftman> IdleOne: what hey? pleia2 clearly said IdleOne
<IdleOne> game can wait
<starcraftman> cjohnston: now your making me feel guilty!
<IdleOne> this is UUD and more important
<pleia2> that's how we got all our volunteers, guilt
<starcraftman> pleia2: lol
<cjohnston> its up to you bro.. please dont volunteer if you dont want to
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-24
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I'm thinking, not really fond of improv presentations. I guess I could just follow my forums post, alright I guess so. But ya owe me big time.
<cjohnston> ill upload a beer to you
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you really dont have to
<starcraftman> cjohnston: psssh, like that cake earlier.
<cjohnston> I can always sing for an hour
<_marx_> starcraftman, we'll try to pitch in along the way
<starcraftman> cjohnston: oh great, drive em all away.
<cjohnston> that was your job.. didnt you get Pendulum's email
<paultag> What's going on?
<Pendulum> starcraftman: what's your beer of choice?
<cjohnston> paultag: starcraftman is gonna do it
 * Pendulum is looking through the choices on beeroverip.org
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Feel free to cut me out anytime
<Pendulum> (yes, that's a real website)
<starcraftman> alright voice me, I'll try my best going by my guide
<DiegoTc> hi
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, has there been any problem
<_marx_> so shrini you'll be on at your scheduled time
 * pleia2 hugs starcraftman 
<pleia2> thank you :)
<IdleOne> link to schedule?
 * Pendulum also hugs starcraftman 
 * shrini to hugs
<starcraftman> \0/
<IdleOne> YAY! starcraftman
<shrini> starcraftman: so great dude
<IdleOne> I should of done it. I could of gotten all the hugs :)
<paultag> ty starcraftman :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: yep, sorry
<IdleOne> haha
 * shrini will give starcraftman a beer, when he comes to india
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thats awesome.. starcraftman come to florida.. at your cost.. ill buy you a beer
<paultag> He's underage!
<paultag> He's underage!
<Pendulum> starcraftman: do you want questions throughout or will you call for questions?
<IdleOne> that law doesn't apply to visiting foreigners
<cjohnston> is he?
<cjohnston> i didnt know bots had age
 * shrini will give him atleat fruit juice
<duanedesign> paultag: jolly good show :)
<cjohnston> He is going to university.. so I he may be of age.. depending on where he may be in regards to the law
<cjohnston> duanedesign: !
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> duanedesign, :)
<cjohnston> duanedesign: you atleast got planning time
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> i mean good job paultag
<duanedesign> cjohnston: yeah really
<nhandler> Just to make sure, I'm up in ~2 hours, right?
<pleia2> nhandler: yes
<_marx_> yessir
<nhandler> Great. That gives me time to go and get dinner
<mhall119> how many of these sessions are going to be translatable to ubuntu-learning lessons?
<cjohnston> however many you translate
<mhall119> if starcraftman comes to florida, I'll feed him too
<cjohnston> true.. starcraftman mhall119 makes good bbq
<mhall119> which you missed today
<mhall119> just sayin
<mhall119> it was gooooood
<cjohnston> i told you i would come over
<duanedesign> ahhhhhhhhh, darn
<duanedesign> im munching on trail mix. its  no bar-b-que
<mhall119> you know, holding UUD classes for 12 hours is going to make open week and developer week seem short
<mhall119> cjohnston, I told you you could
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> you said that you wouldnt open the door
<mhall119> so?
<cjohnston> was i supposed to sit on the porch stealing.. erhm borrowing wifi?
<duanedesign> paultag: you are not in any of the 'usual places'
<paultag> duanedesign, I /part'ed most to keep static down. I was managing my own questions, so I did a bit of window swaping
<duanedesign> paultag: ahh. Yes i had to add extra aliases to keep up with the extra windows
<duanedesign> there is no alt +11 key :)
<paultag> :)
<duanedesign> paultag: ever messed around with couchdb?
 * cjohnston is in 35 channels right now?
<paultag> I have not, but it sounds cool
 * cjohnston is in 35 channels right now.
<duanedesign> paultag: thats next on my radar. Have a heard time staying focused on projects, lol. I get excited about new things before i am done with old project
<paultag> ahaha
<paultag> I hear ya man, I hear ya
<mhall119> cjohnston, you could have, if you remember my wifi password
<pleia2> cjohnston: hang on to your inbox, making a change on all the logs pages because nhandler clued me in to a way to make them prettier ;)
<cjohnston> i never got your wifi password
<cjohnston> oh ya
<cjohnston> {{{!IRC ?
<pleia2> yep
<mhall119> duanedesign, irssi?
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston needs to turn his phone off as pleia2 is about to kill the battery
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston, by doing this?
<cjohnston> by doing what?
<mhall119> saying your nick
<cjohnston> no
<pleia2> emails
<cjohnston> im not gonna tell you how
<mhall119> I thought it was sending them to your phone still
<cjohnston> pleia2: SHHHHHH
<mhall119> lol
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> sorry :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats only when im away
<cjohnston> theres 1
<IdleOne> hehe starcraftman is picking up some Montreal english in his typing I see
<IdleOne> push pick best
<IdleOne> :)
<paultag> pleia2, ty for pushing the log
<paultag> pleia2, you rock :)
<pleia2> paultag: sure thing
<pleia2> thanks for doing the class!
<paultag> Oh sure, np
<paultag> I enjoyed it. Ran a bit short at the end
<paultag> wish I had thought of more to include, or typed a bit slower
<DiegoTc> how many classes are they missing??
<duanedesign> mhall119: YES IRSSI
<mhall119> duanedesign, Q through P is 11 through 20
<mhall119> so, alt+Q gets you window 11
<duanedesign> mhall119: sorry my notifications are messed up right now. I am a little slow getting back to people
<duanedesign> mhall119: ooooooooohhhhhhh
<duanedesign> :)
<cjohnston> I had go get a script that allows me to control g, and then type the window number duanedesign mhall119
 * mhall119 just open up a whole new world or irc possibility to duanedesign 
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i use an alias /1, /2, /3, ect
<duanedesign> mhall119: lol
<cjohnston> hitting control g clears the input line, and puts /ws in it and then i type the window number.. right now i have 43 windows
<mhall119> cjohnston, /window # works
<duanedesign> wow
<mhall119> and I alias /w to /window
<mhall119> so /w #
<duanedesign> hmm. interesting
<Pendulum> also /win # works by default in irssi
<duanedesign> i got a cool function for my bashrc that i really like. its an extract function. I type 'ex file.tar.gz', 'ex file.zip', ect and  it extracts.
<cjohnston> do your windows each have titles in the window bar or whatever its called at the bottom?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: where the numbers are
<duanedesign> [18:29] [duanedesign(+ei)] [6:freenode/#ubuntu-learn [Act: 1,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12]
<cjohnston> [1|(status)      2|#slicehost    3|#slicedtoast  4|#ubuntu-us-fl 5|#ubun~coteams 6|#ubuntu-us    7|#ubuntu~nners 8|#ubunt~s-team 9|#ub~launchpad 0|#ubu~ity-team q|#ubun~earning
<duanedesign> ahh, fancy
<duanedesign> i like it
<duanedesign> i usually have to hit two or three channels before i find the right one
<cjohnston> give me a minute... if you thought mhall119's tip was cool.. ill rock your world
<cjohnston> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisjohnston/adv_windowlist.pl
<duanedesign> the channels i am in all the time i try and keep them in the same number window
<duanedesign> 2 is my loco, 3 is ubuntu-beginners
<cjohnston> duanedesign: i do the same thing.. but, as i said, I have >30 channels
<pleia2> oh hey, is someone pasting questions?
<duanedesign> cool thanks cjohnston
<duanedesign> pleia2: i can
<cjohnston> duanedesign: its yours..
<cjohnston> let me know when you load it duanedesign
<cjohnston> (the script)
<pleia2> ok, I think I got all the logs updated on the wiki
<DiegoTc> hggdh, has there been any trouble?
<cjohnston> i only got 2 emails
<cjohnston> hmm
<hggdh> DiegoTc: no, not at all (except for a few spams)
<DiegoTc> haha normal
<hggdh> si
<cjohnston> duanedesign: http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/851/irssix.png   mine
<cjohnston> pleia2: now 13  emails
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> you're welcome :D
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: i know ill regret it later.. but pleia2 has direct access to my todo list :-x
<duanedesign> cjohnston: does nicklist work well for you?
<cjohnston> ys
<pleia2> hey I've only sent one several line request to it so far :)
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> i like it
<cjohnston> hehe
<IdleOne> starcraftman: is ready for Q's
<cjohnston> duanedesign: took a little getting used to... I can't get the scrolling alias to work tho
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, pleia2, Pendulum, hggdh can you enter to #ubuntu-charlas in 22 minutes
<cjohnston> im already there
<hggdh> DiegoTc: will do
<cjohnston> remind us again tho
<DiegoTc> we are going to conclude and give you the thanks for everything
<hggdh> I am also there
<pleia2> pero no hablo espanol!
<cjohnston> yall are gonna make fun of me again for my poor spanish?
<DiegoTc> don't worry
<DiegoTc> you will be op and said your words
<cjohnston> pleia2: i asked them for their telephone numbers earlier
<DiegoTc> and i will transalte
<DiegoTc> later i will take the mute to the channel
<DiegoTc> so they can laugh of you
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, don't do that again
<cjohnston> why? they all laugh at me?
 * Pendulum joins before she forgets
<DiegoTc> that to us sounds you are gay :p
<cjohnston> its what i know
<cjohnston> for work
<cjohnston> I could ask delor aqui? (sp?)
<DiegoTc> delor??
<cjohnston> dolor
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: !
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: hiya :)
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: is that right?
 * nigel_nb yawns
<cjohnston> (pain)
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, dolor aqui
<nigel_nb> hows it going so far?
<cjohnston> thats what i said
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: horrible
<cjohnston> every since you left
 * duanedesign yawns
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: its contagious
<DiegoTc> means it mean you are hurt in a place
<cjohnston> I know
<nigel_nb> what happened to hellow?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: we believe his internet is dead
<nigel_nb> oh!
<nigel_nb> any other surprise moves? duane's session went well?
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: what time?
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, in 14 minutes
<cjohnston> k
<_marx_> nigel_nb, spam got bad for awhile
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: do you want nigel_nb to join as well?
<nigel_nb> oh
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: get some good sleep?
<DiegoTc> yes
<cjohnston> spam is still going too
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, yeah
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: join #ubuntu-charlas please
<DiegoTc>  i didn't write his name because he wasn't here
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> thats why i asked
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, what are we going to do in the spanish user day?
<DiegoTc> guys ready
<DiegoTc> you can enter
 * shrini having coffee 
<DiegoTc> did i give voice to everyone
<hggdh> guess so
<nigel_nb> _marx_, ?
<_marx_> yo
<nigel_nb> i mean, DiegoTc - _marx_ ..
<nigel_nb> ah, cool, you have voice
<Pendulum> I'm in there :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, is there a script for this?
<cjohnston> for what
<cjohnston> they basically said thank you to us
<nigel_nb> the spanish thing, i have no clue whats going on there
<DiegoTc> thow do i take the mute to the channel
<DiegoTc> i forgot
<DiegoTc> :(
<DiegoTc> nigel_nb,  to take the mute of the channel which is the commad?
<pleia2> /mode -m
<pleia2> or cjohnston can do it
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> cjohnston: haha
<nigel_nb> ah
<doctormo> cprofitt: It's an imsm controller
<DiegoTc> thanks
<cjohnston> Pendulum: pleia2 _marx_ nigel_nb are yall all trying to translate that? is that why you got so quiet?
<hggdh> congrats to all that worked to pull this out. Very cool.
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I didn't even bother :)
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> cjohnston: I am sure none of it was terribly insulting
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> no, my spanish is limited to gracious
<cjohnston> Thanks for taking the time to participate in the first ever Ubuntu User Days! I hope that you enjoyed it and learned alot. I want to take this time to thank all of the instructors who took time out of their lives to provide you with some excellent material today. And a special thanks goes to DiegoTc and PabloRubianes for putting this day together. If anyone has any questions, comments or concerns about the User D
<hggdh> er, nigel_nb gracious is English ;-)
<cjohnston> google translate ftw
<_marx_> i followed most of it
<nigel_nb> hggdh, or watever is the spanish word for thanks
<hggdh> gracias
<mhall119> cjohnston, does that mean if I want you to do something, I should ask pleia2
<nigel_nb> ah,that
<DiegoTc> Gracias
<_marx_> my vocabulary is weak due to lack of use
<shrini> shall i start?
<cjohnston> hold on shrini
<nigel_nb> shall I do the intro?
<shrini> cjohnston: :-)
<pleia2> mhall119: haha
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes
<cjohnston> or your wife
<DiegoTc> whoa
 * DiegoTc is tired
<mhall119> pleia2, I need my house painted, can you put it on his list?
<pleia2> hehe
<cprofitt> pleia2: is the day over?
<cjohnston> shrini: its all you
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, nope
<pleia2> cprofitt: 2 more sessions
<cjohnston> cprofitt: the spanish day is over
<nigel_nb> cprofitt, 2 more hours
<mhall119> dang cjohnston, only 8 classes short of a full day
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> "teachin round the world" next time
<mhall119> though we're pretty international already
<nigel_nb> yes we are
<DiegoTc> haha
<DiegoTc> :D
<DiegoTc> guys i was having a crazy idea right now
<DiegoTc> can it be posible to have the ubuntu-learning in spanish
<nigel_nb> go ahead DiegoTc ;)
<pleia2> absolutely
<DiegoTc> actually same idea, but just make the translation
<pleia2> we're using asciidocs to write courses, exporting to docbook
<pleia2> so we can have translations :)
<pleia2> haven't quite gotten that far though...
<mhall119> speak of, anyone know how the spanish-language user day is going?
<DiegoTc> well hope is not only a crazy idea i have
<DiegoTc> but make it true
<DiegoTc> :p
<nigel_nb> mhall119, over just now! it rocked
<mhall119> awesome
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: get some people to come hang out in here, and we can help with translating stuff
<DiegoTc> so when is the next ubuntu user day?
<nigel_nb> not yet decided, but some time after lucid release
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: we are waiting on feedback
<DiegoTc> okay
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, there is going to be a lot of interest at 10.04 launch, we could capitalize with a user days soon after that ;)
<nigel_nb> there would be new users too!
<DiegoTc> now i have to write about it
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, should right the article in english and spanish like last time?
<cjohnston> 6,400 seconds left!
<pleia2> good thing, I'm beat :)
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: you write somethin, ill repost it
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, he's a member.  he can post now :)
<DiegoTc> yeap
<DiegoTc> since yestarday i post my first article :D
<nigel_nb> guys, I wont be here for ending, gotta go to church.  I'll leave at start of next session
<cjohnston> oh true
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: its yours then
<cjohnston> okie nigel_nb
<DiegoTc> well but should be on both languages
<DiegoTc> i think(soanish because it was a spanish event and englsh so people can read about it
<starcraftman> well that's that, Hellow owe's me at least two beers now!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thank you very much starcraftman !
<Pendulum> starcraftman: thank you!
<_marx_> you might have to wait a few years to collect
<cjohnston> I'll buy you a drink if we ever meet
<starcraftman> cjohnston: your welcome, I'm sorry it was a little disorganized.
<cjohnston> dude
<cjohnston> you did a class with like 5 minutes notice
<_marx_> no great job starcraftman
<cjohnston> i was about to sing
<cjohnston> it had to be great
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> one day, we'll alll get together for dinner drinks like cjohnston said earlier ;)
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: once you fly over here
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: long as he's paying and I can get a nice big tab. :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I mite (for some UDS)
<starcraftman> you are a lil far though cjohnston, I'm all way up north.
<nigel_nb> a few years down the line though
<nigel_nb> starcraftman, you mite melt if you go down there ;)
<cjohnston> true
<Pendulum> we can meet in the middle, wherever that is
<nigel_nb> atlantic ocean?
<nigel_nb> oh, the other middle
<_marx_> hawaii
<Pendulum> heh
<nigel_nb> NY?
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, link to your lp account
<cjohnston> http://launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston
<pleia2> ok everyone, next time we do 15 classes we're splitting them into 2 days :)
<cjohnston> but then its not user DAY
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> maybe next time we should just split it up
<cjohnston> heh
<pleia2> we call it UserDays anyway!
<cjohnston> cause if theres two user day sounds dumb
<nigel_nb> pleia2, we just need to manage time better
<hggdh> all you need is a 's' at the end, not so big a change
<IdleOne> perhaps schedule breaks between classes
<pleia2> nigel_nb: easy for you to say, you haven't been here for over 13 hours :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2, neither have you
<nigel_nb> you did take a nap ;)
<cjohnston> ouch
<pleia2> yeah, for an hour!
<pleia2> we all took breaks :)
<nigel_nb> oh.
<Pendulum> I've been here pretty much all day
<Pendulum> but I agree with pleia2
<nigel_nb> but this way all TZ, some people could participate
 * _marx_ did two loads of laundry!
<pleia2> cjohnston: really, everything already says User Days
<pleia2> even our logo :)
<cjohnston> me too for the most part... except when i had to go put out fires (ironic the wording huh?)
<cjohnston> pleia2: cause im going for gold in that we will have more than one
<pleia2> yep
<Pendulum> I think about 8 hours is a good limit in 1 day
<nigel_nb> in that case, we'll split up, but start from the time we left off?
<hggdh> having two (or more) user days does not mean they can start and end on different times
<pleia2> metaphoric fires this time? :)
 * _marx_ nods at Pendulum 
<hggdh> one can be set to UTC+, another to UTC-
<cjohnston> I say we do quarterly... 1 and 3 over night and 2 and 4 during the day
<Pendulum> that makes sense
<cjohnston> 1 and 2 on the weekends and 3 and 4 on week days
<nigel_nb> during the day for whom?
<cjohnston> me
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<nigel_nb> hehe
<Pendulum> or get people in the time zones where it's day for them to do the ones that you think of as "night" ;)
<cjohnston> but i could also say you and still be accurate
<nigel_nb> utc +/- would be good enuf
<_marx_> 3 x 8 = 24: and bounce the management around to best hours as the day progresses
<Pendulum> _marx_: +1
<nigel_nb> +1
<_marx_> like a factory working 3 shifts
<nigel_nb> yes, that way mangement is easier
<nigel_nb> not us getting glued for 14 hours
<cjohnston> i vote next time we do 0000 UTC to 0000 UTC and nigel_nb host the whole thign!
<starcraftman> nhandler: there for your session eh?
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, I dont mind ;)
<cjohnston> pleia2: email
<nigel_nb> pleia2, wonderin, how do u get those logs into that format?
<pleia2> cjohnston: that's good!
<pleia2> nigel_nb: {{{#!IRC blah blah lots of lines of logs go here }}}
<pleia2> you can view raw on one of the pages to see
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> I thought u sed'd it
<pleia2> oh no!
<pleia2> from nhandler :
<pleia2> Still at diner. Going to robably be late. Wont be more tan 30 min late. Sorry
<nigel_nb> Oh no!
<cjohnston> pleia2: you have to have something more than just that to say
<nigel_nb> lol
<pleia2> I do, it's called "I'm going to bed"
<pleia2> heheh
 * cjohnston needs his floors clean... im getting tired of my feet being dirty
<cjohnston> are you?
<pleia2> no :)
<cjohnston> o
<Pendulum> hah
<cjohnston> hint from feedback:
<cjohnston> If only _marx_ and starcraftman had had another hour each we could have learned so much more. starcraftman's session was totally awesome and if _marx_ had had another hour, it would have been just as awesome.
<_marx_> well thanks cjohnston
<pleia2> starcraftman technically *did* have another hour :)
<cjohnston> i didnt say it
<cjohnston> lol pleia2
<pleia2> slave driver
<pleia2> heheh
<Pendulum> well we could give _marx_ another 1/2 hour it seems ;)
<cjohnston> and as far as how often to have it:
<pleia2> every weekend!
<starcraftman> nhandler here?
<cjohnston> Every other week.
<pleia2> lol
<_marx_> i noticed the spanish day had two cli sessions
<cjohnston> (until I get it right!)
<starcraftman> pleia2: -_-\
<pleia2> starcraftman: he's going to be a bit late
<cjohnston> two suggestions for every three months, and 1 for monthly
<_marx_> i think two hours apart
<cjohnston> so far only 4 surveys tho
<cjohnston> pleia2: would you make any changes to my email?
<mhall119> cjohnston, I missed almost every session but my own :(
<pleia2> cjohnston: no, I say go with it :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: i havent been 'paying attention' per se... i plan on just reading the logs
<starcraftman> cjohnston: I think every month would be a lil much. 3 monhs would mean we could sync to release and halfway.
<cprofitt> I think even every three months would be a bit much...
<cprofitt> I would think every six months -- coupled with asychronous learning with the UCLP would be best.
<cjohnston> one guy suggested we have mini nooooooob days once a month
<_marx_> t -4
<mhall119> I like six months
<Pendulum> so what're we doing until nhandler shows?
<cprofitt> mini-noob day would not be bad... but that should really be something we coach LoCos to do -- even if it is via IRC
<starcraftman> _marx_: time to hear cjohnston sing?
<cjohnston> sure
<starcraftman> :)
<cprofitt> we need filler?
<mhall119> Pendulum, song and dance routine?
<_marx_> omg!
<starcraftman> lol
<nigel_nb> suggestion about frequency... we could do next one after 3 months and sync with release
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, we could take feed back on the rooom
<Pendulum> feedback is a good idea :)
<starcraftman> ya, do make sure to tell room about poll, maybe use that as filler to buy a bit of time.
<Pendulum> well and ask for any other feedback right now
<_marx_> nigel_nb, +1
<nigel_nb> _marx_, lol +1 for which one?
<_marx_> feedback
<nigel_nb> ah
<_marx_> as filler
<cjohnston> are we in dead space?
<pleia2> yes
<cjohnston> -m classroom and let people talk to us in there?
<pleia2> we can take it to -chat
<pleia2> don't want to log all the chatter, I don't think
<cjohnston> ask beg plead for people to fill out the survey
<cjohnston> that works too
<Pendulum> see, I'll beg, I'm shameless :P
<DiegoTc> hey guys http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?p=372
<mhall119> I think having a user day about a month after each release would be good, it can cover new apps or features in the release, and it's also a time when we're likely to have more new users than usual
<nigel_nb> exactly!
<mhall119> if it catches on, maybe links to the next user day can be added to the release download pages
<mhall119> but if nothing else, we can all spam message boards, slashdot and the like when they announce the new release, to draw in potential new users
<cprofitt> perhaps work with the loco teams to help them advert for us
<nigel_nb> yes, that too!
<cprofitt> if this is more 'global' in scope next time I really think allowing them to participate would be incredibly important
<cprofitt> pleia2: do you have a minute for another subject?
<pleia2> cprofitt: sure
<starcraftman> well later folks, I'm going to relax and game a bit on 7.
<cjohnston> thank you so much starcraftman !
<starcraftman> still around on my ntbk but won't be checking too often. Great day guys. :)
<cjohnston> dont ping starcraft-ntbk
<cjohnston> hehehehe
<nigel_nb> okay, so the offcial hash tag for UUD is #UUDJan10.. okay with you folks?
<nigel_nb> UUD<month><year>
<cjohnston> how far behind is nhandler
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, pleia2, _marx_ , Pendulum ^
<Pendulum> sounds good
<cjohnston> I say just do #userdays  never changing always the same
<_marx_> yes seems reasonable to me
<cjohnston> but i dunno anything
<cjohnston> so
<Pendulum> cjohnston: probably not specific enough
<pleia2> cjohnston: his email said he'd not be more than a half hour late
<cjohnston> UUD is?
<cjohnston> holy crap
 * mhall119 is so tired he can't see straight, going to bed
<cjohnston> ok..
<nigel_nb> ubuntu user days
<cjohnston> gnite mike
<mhall119> talk to you later cjohnston, you did an awesome job today, all of you did
<cjohnston> thanks mike.. you too
<_marx_> seeya mhall119
<nigel_nb> cya mhall119 .  you guys did a great job out there too!
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, remember to put hashtags into the wiki ;)
<cjohnston> note to self.. tell nigel_nb to put hastags into the wiki
<Pendulum> mhall119: great job!
<nigel_nb> that works too
<cjohnston> pleia2: can you put that on my todo list
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> cjohnston, seconds?
<cjohnston> 2700
<pleia2> nigel_nb: we can talk in -chat :)
<pleia2> no need to reply in -classroom for this bit
<nigel_nb> pleia2, just replying in classroom for the important bits I want everyone to see
<cjohnston> sudo rm nigel_nb    ?
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, edited wiki, make further changes
<nigel_nb> no need of sudo for that ;)
<nigel_nb> should we start with an intro of what nhandler is supposed to give ?
<nigel_nb> that way he has more time to actually *take* the session
<cjohnston> so that is why my phone is going off
<nigel_nb> *evil grin* now we know what to do when *we're* bored
<pleia2> I didn't do it!
<nigel_nb> lol
<nhandler> Sorry I'm late
<pleia2> yay nhandler!
<nigel_nb> yaay!
<nigel_nb> nhandler, take over
<nhandler> :)
<_marx_> dang wrong nick!
<nigel_nb> w00t, so finally the last lession
<nigel_nb> I guess you guys are already dreaming about bed
<cjohnston> im dreaming about having my todo list cleared
<nigel_nb> I'm dreamin about a wild bike ride through the city... I'm late ;)
<nigel_nb> brb
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm heading out
<cjohnston> g'nite again nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> thanks all you guys for the wonderful day today
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: have a good day :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, more like good morning
<cjohnston> 913 seconds everyone!
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: whatever
<_marx_> see ya nigel_nb
<pleia2> night nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> good night all you guys
<nigel_nb> We did some real good team work today.  Thanks pleia2 , Pendulum , _marx_ cjohnston, DiegoTc , hggdh :)
<pleia2> thanks nigel_nb! :)
<DiegoTc> thanks nigel_nb
<Pendulum> thanks nigel_nb!
<hggdh> have a good one, nigel_nb
<_marx_> thanks nigel_nb be safe on that bike!
<nigel_nb> hehe
<DiegoTc> well guys I am leaving also
<cjohnston> Thanks DiegoTc !!
<nigel_nb> DiegoTc, thanks for the wonderful time on spanish UUD
<DiegoTc> I have to go watch a soccer game :D
<DiegoTc> USA vs Honduras
<DiegoTc> :D
<cjohnston> Go USA!
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> lol
<DiegoTc> USA is losing :p
<DiegoTc> 0-2
<cjohnston> uggh
<pleia2> yeah, we fail at soccer
<cjohnston> true
<DiegoTc> pleia2, not really
<pleia2> DiegoTc: tonight we do!
<DiegoTc> you have great team
<DiegoTc> well you are playing with Team B
<pleia2> ah
<DiegoTc> like us Team B
<DiegoTc> but team A of USA is a really great team
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, pleia2, hggdh http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?p=372
<DiegoTc> its on english :D
<hggdh> yeeee
<pleia2> DiegoTc: hooray!
<DiegoTc> i think i have some mistakes, pero lo k importa es la intencion
<DiegoTc> :
<DiegoTc> :D
<IdleOne> heh lo k
<_marx_> de veras
<cjohnston> awesome DiegoTc !
<IdleOne> great post! happy -charlas had a good number of people join
<cjohnston> we are done?
<cjohnston> huh what?
<cjohnston> i guess not
<Pendulum> well do you want to cut him off?
<IdleOne> I think the spanish user days is done
<Pendulum> spanish is done
<Pendulum> we were supposed to be done by now
<cjohnston> IdleOne: spanish has been done for a while
<cjohnston> ill let him keep going for a few
<cjohnston> nhandler: how much longer?
<IdleOne> well he did start late
<nhandler> cjohnston: I can go however long you want. Do you want me to go an hour? If not, I can end sooner
<cjohnston> pleia2: ?
<pleia2> nhandler: take as long as you need
<cjohnston> check
<cjohnston> go for it mr nhandler
<pleia2> nhandler: we can put an arbitrary end time of :30 if you want a place to wrap up
<pleia2> (so 11 minutes from now)
<cjohnston> uggh
<nhandler> Sounds good
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you're back!
<cjohnston> I think pleia2 worked my server to dead.. the whole thing was kaput
<cjohnston> I had to restart it
<pleia2> what!
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> cjohnston: so what's the seconds count now? ;)
<cjohnston> + something?
<Pendulum> heh
<_marx_> +1800
<doctormo> pleia2: It turns out that the raid I was dealing with was RAID0, so the data was lost anyway.
<pleia2> doctormo: ouch :(
<doctormo> Ah well you try your best :-)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> Someone want to conclude User Day? Or am I meant to?
<pleia2> raid0 is lovely fast, until it speeds into a brick wall and everyone dies
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I think that should be you
<doctormo> pleia2: Is that what it's for? speeding things up?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah
<pleia2> striping is fast
<Pendulum> or pleia2 can do it :)
<doctormo> *roll eyes*
<doctormo> Double the surface area for failure.
<Pendulum> oops... after 14 hours I apparently can't type anymore ;)
<pleia2> phew!
 * pleia2 hugs all around
<cjohnston> wow
<cjohnston> we did it
<cjohnston> thank you very much everyone!
<Pendulum> thank you!
<shrini> cjohnston: thanks a lot
<shrini> great experience for me
<cjohnston> You may all go about your lives now!
<cjohnston> lol
<shrini> proud to be with you
<pleia2> hehe
<hggdh> good work all y'all. And I am off.
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what lives?
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah, look how we all just spent a saturday :)
<pleia2> doh!
<cjohnston> Pendulum: you will have your new assignment monday
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> haha
<cjohnston> that was what i meant by life
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I'm not even sure if you're joking about that :P
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> 18 surveys
 * _marx_ slides cjohnston a cold one
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> that's a great turnout for surveys
<_marx_> drinks all around y'all
<_marx_> overall i think it went really well
<Pendulum> general feedback I've gotten in PMs from people is that it was really good
<jcastro> woo, looks like it was a great success!
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> pleia2: I am rubbing my chin wondering if instead of one long openweek if having 5 seperate days spread over the cycle might be worth trying to shake it up
<cjohnston> I hope some of the lernid issues can get fixed real quick prior to monday
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> yeah I left my lernid running when I went out, now there's like 3498753489 popup windows when I came home
<_marx_> the colon thing could be a big hassle
<pleia2> jcastro: perhaps, my only concern there is publicity, it's easy to get people excited for UOW twice a year, but more than that?
<pleia2> well, not "easy" :) but possible
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> good point
<jcastro> but I don't want to think about it /too/ much, we'll end up having to do both, hah
<pleia2> hehe
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> well there seems to be calls for 4 User Days a year so I wonder if there's some middle ground there that can be done
<_marx_> 2+4=6/2=3
<_marx_> doesn't fit well with release cycles
<cjohnston> I kinda think 4 would be good... shorter day tho..
<Pendulum> 4 and shorter day is good
<pleia2> yeah
<Pendulum> I"m just wondering if maybe having the 2nd in a release cycle as a bit more advanced or something?
<_marx_> definitely shorter day
<cjohnston> only concern tho is the complaints about getting everyone
<cjohnston> that could be interesteing penny
<_marx_> yeah, +1 Pendulum
<Pendulum> I think we find another set of people on the opposite side of the glob
<Pendulum> *globe
<cjohnston> and Pendulum can stay up all night to be in charge
<Pendulum> so they can run a set and we can run a set
<pleia2> lol
<Pendulum> hah
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you going to pay for me to take the time off work? ;)
<shrini> cjohnston: i love these works
<shrini> cjohnston: contact me anytime for any help
<cjohnston> thank you shrini
<shrini> wondering about this teamwork
<shrini> this is my first time activity
<shrini> so so so happy
<cjohnston> shrini: me too
<cjohnston> as pleia2 said to me earlier.. there were some tense moments early on.. but it all worked out
<shrini> :-)
<Pendulum> it's all a learning process
<pleia2> we were very fortunate to have two people who were willing to step up at last minute :)
<cjohnston> 1 poor rating for the whole day
<cjohnston> i guess thats not bad
<cjohnston> pleia2: very true
<pleia2> next time we should probably have some backups lined up
<Pendulum> cjohnston: that's really not bad
<doctormo> Wow what a lot of chatter today... I want this group to be like this every day! :-D
<_marx_> yes indeed pleia2
<cjohnston> doctormo: thats cause we are all about to go away for a week
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> doctormo: next time you can organize and run the 14 hour event :P
<pleia2> lol
<doctormo> Pendulum: I'm more of a 3 hour event every week for 2 years kind of guy
<cjohnston> 100% would recommend
<pleia2> Pendulum: which ended up being 15.5!
<cjohnston> not supprised there tho
<Pendulum> pleia2: yeah
<Pendulum> okay, I will probably be back in a little bit, but I need to attempt some pain control.
<Pendulum> if I don't catch y'all later, have a good night!
<cjohnston> ill try over the next few days to put all of the feedback stuff out to everyone
<Pendulum> and congrats to everyone, we did a great job!
<IdleOne> night Pendulum
<cjohnston> thanks Pendulum !
<doctormo> pleia2: Perhaps we need to congratulate Pendulum for his very hard work?
<doctormo> And everyone else of course
<cjohnston> doctormo: her
<doctormo> her*
<pleia2> oh yes, thanks everyone! :)
<doctormo> In a blog entry?*
<pleia2> now we need to get to work turning these transcripts into -learning classes
<pleia2> doctormo: did that already :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2547
 * pleia2 is fasty fast with the intarblagging tonight
<cjohnston> you wrote it two weeks ago when you were supposed to be working on the intro :-P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> did not!
<pleia2> I wrote it during nhandler's session :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thats why you were ignoring me
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> haha
<shrini> pleia2: what is transcript?
<shrini> pleia2: the chat we had. right?
<pleia2> shrini: yes
<shrini> what you do next with it?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> make them into that :)
 * _marx_ out
<pleia2> night _marx_
<shrini> pleia2: great
<shrini> pleia2: great work
<pleia2> shrini: thanks for leading a class today! :)
<shrini> pleia2: so happy to be with you guys
<shrini> pleia2: you do wonderful things
<pleia2> thanks :)
<shrini> pleia2: just adding my bit
<shrini> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout this page says
<shrini> pleia2: to send a ODF doc
<cjohnston> shrini: please come back and help us out with things other than user days
<shrini> pleia2: to whom i have to send?
<shrini> cjohnston: sure dude. will be with you people always
<pleia2> shrini: we're working to get everything into bzr, but for now... send it to me, lyz@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> and I'll help you take it from there :)
<shrini> cjohnston: what are the things you do?
<shrini> pleia2: thats great. your mail id?
<pleia2> shrini: lyz@ubuntu.com :)
<cjohnston> shrini: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<shrini> pleia2: oh. thats great
 * cjohnston wants chris@u.c
<shrini> pleia2: :-)
<pleia2> ok folks, I think it's time for me to head afk for the evening
<shrini> cjohnston: fine. will do my best
<pleia2> awesome day! thanks again!
<shrini> pleia2: thanks a lot
<cjohnston> pleia2: im not done with you
<cjohnston> :-P
<pleia2> yes you are!
<pleia2> I r teh sleepy
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> im almost done with my todo list
<cjohnston> lmao
<pleia2> oh no! ;)
<cjohnston> maybe thatll mean i have to work on the honey do list
<pleia2> or paint mhall119's house
<cjohnston> no
<pleia2> oh ok
<cjohnston> lol
<shrini> okey friends
<shrini> will send the doc asap
<Pendulum> anyone else still up?
<nhandler> o/
<Pendulum> hiya nhandler
<nhandler> Hey Pendulum
 * nhandler is actually about to go to bed
<Pendulum> so'm I
<Pendulum> g'night
<doctormo> night all
<nigel_nb> wonder if cjohnston is around
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, sent a list of suggestions to mailing list ;) read and enjoy
<pleia2> should I just give up trying to make people use the proper mailing list? :)
<pleia2> user days should use -classroom! :P
<pleia2> oh well
<Pendulum> where's the link for the classroom mailing list?
<Pendulum> nm, found it
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> it's confusing because -classroom (so, UUD) is a sub-project of learning
 * Pendulum joins
<Pendulum> it's also confusing becuase if you join the launchpad Classroom Team it says there's no mailing list
<pleia2> yeah, launchpad is confusing like that
<pleia2> since launchpad has mailing lists, but we don't use them
<pleia2> we use the lists.ubuntu mailing lists
<pleia2> so if you don't use the lp list, it says you don't have a list :\
<Pendulum> there's no way to link the lists.ubuntu lists in?
<pleia2> we can write a description for the team and link lists.ubuntu
<Pendulum> ah
<pleia2> until last night the ubuntu-classroom team was only for management, so it was assumed that people applying there were already involved
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> what changed? (other than user days happening)
<pleia2> seemed silly, I guess
<pleia2> now the lp team *admins* are the mgmt
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> completely unrelated question, but do you know if there's any loco in CT? (final decision on my moving is that I'm going to move back in with parents and get health sorted)
<Pendulum> I thought I'd seen something at some point, but when I last checked nothing
<pleia2> in theory there is
<pleia2> but it seems dead
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConnecticutTeam
 * Pendulum wonders if she's going to end up adding "reviving the CT LoCo" to her 9 month plan ;)
<pleia2> nothing in 2009 :\
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the massachusetts team is pretty active, maybe they can help
<Pendulum> yeah, I figured I'd ask there. Sadly it's a bit far for me to drive to make their meetings otherwise I'd do that
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> (although big events I might go to because Boston's not that far from where I am in CT, about 90minutes)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom | Next Meeting: TBD | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> yeah, for big events in harrisburg I make the trek out, but I don't for their regular meetings
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> I wish I'd done more LoCo stuff when I was in PA
<Pendulum> but the shyness thing gets me
<pleia2> I sympathize completely
<pleia2> why couldn't shyness be something I grew out of like other people do? :)
<Pendulum> I actually had a few years of being less shy
<Pendulum> and then it came back
<Pendulum> and now I fake non-shyness when I have to (like here), but am pretty crap about it in person
<pleia2> I'm ok once I'm in a comfort zone
<pleia2> plug became within that comfort zone eventually, but even that took a while
<Pendulum> yeah, makes sense
<pleia2> the first night of UDS (I flew in that night) I checked into my room and then was like "oh no, I have to go to the bar and meet people I don't know!"
<pleia2> maco said I looked like this --> O_O
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> so she grabbed me and introduced me to people, it was very nice of her :)
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I did as well at PLUG as I did (and I still felt awkward and shy both times) because you and jadoba seemed to work to make me as comfortable as possible
<pleia2> I'm glad :)
<pleia2> jadoba moved to jersey last year, I miss him
<Pendulum> yeah, I think he was about to move/in process when I was last there
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> I wish there was a way to get more of the schools tied in with things like PLUG
<pleia2> our loco team has had more luck with schools
<pleia2> but even then, not a ton, it usually takes having someone on the inside
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> actually, one thing (even though I won't have a great tie-in there anymore) I'm going to try to do when back with my parents is see if I can talk to people where I went to high school about coming into some of the CS classes to talk about FOSS and about Women in Computing
<pleia2> that would be great
<Pendulum> it's an entirely Mac school, but when I was there the "geeks" at least were definitely linux users (it's how I first heard of linux) and I know they've still got issues with girls getting teased for taking the CS classes
<pleia2> sounds like both talks of yours would be very helpful :)
<Pendulum> no idea what I'd say, but I figure it doesn't hurt to talk to some of the adults who do tech stuff
<pleia2> I think I was fortunate to go to a school where the CS teacher was female, even if all the classes were male and all the programming exercises in the book used sports references (which were bad for even male geeks, who writes these things?)
<Pendulum> (actually one of them was quite interested when my mum mentioned to him what I've been doing with the Ubuntu community)
<Pendulum> haha
<pleia2> cool
<Pendulum> my high school was a prep school and is very proud for having been the first school in the country where every student has a laptop and where students at least used to do a lot of the tech support themselves
<pleia2> I think I finally successfully explained to my mother "what I do with this Ubuntu thing"
<pleia2> ah, neat
<Pendulum> however, they started the laptop initiative in the early 90s and it wasn't until 2001 that they started actually offering CS classes
<pleia2> our CS program was terribly limited, they didn't even have a real programming class until 2000 (I graduated in '99)
<Pendulum> and the tech center guys (students) were very much into their own thing and a bit into being exclusive and never even really thought that other people might need a little encouragement to get involved
<pleia2> yeah, all the tech geeks at my school were a clique group of guys too
<Pendulum> ironically they were actually most of my friends group
<pleia2> so I geeked out in the library and helped the librarians with their computers :)
<Pendulum> but they never quite thought that I might actually be interested
<Pendulum> and I had no idea really how to start or what I'd even be able to do
<Pendulum> so let it all lay dorment for years
<pleia2> career advisers ignored my interest in computers entirely, in retrospect it's kinda weird
<pleia2> and I went with their advice (try environmental science instead)
<Pendulum> I don't think I'd even have articulated to people then that I was interested in computers. I thought I was going to be a doctor.
<Pendulum> but I am (and always have been) interested in just about everything
<Pendulum> except accounting and economics ;)
<pleia2> yeah, I never actually knew what I wanted to be when I grew up
 * pleia2 took elective accounting and economics classes in high school
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> oddly, math never inspired me
<pleia2> apparently money manipulation does :)
<Pendulum> and I think if I'd even had it on my radar that I might be interested and that there was a way to get started (I did actually want to take the CS classes when they started, but couldn't fit them into my schedule and it was about the time my health started getting massively worse so didn't have energy to try to play around)
<Pendulum> I liked algebra and was surprisingly good at calc, but I've forgotten a lot of both these days
<pleia2> I've forgotten tons of math, it's sad
<Pendulum> yeah
<pleia2> at least the terms, I guess I do use the concepts at work frequently
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> I don't even do that often
<Pendulum> I mean, I use basic math
<Pendulum> but not much beyond that
<pleia2> I felt pretty daft when I ended up sitting with the math guys after plug recently and one of them asked if I knew what a logarithm was
<pleia2> as soon as he began explaining it I remembered
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> I use them all the time, but ugh I felt silly :)
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> I liked history a lot in school
<pleia2> "but that's not a job!"
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I'm lucky my parents never thought that "but that's not a job" was a reason to limit me from something
<pleia2> so I graduated "took a year off before college" (it's now been almost 11 years, oops) and wandered around working random jobs in and out of tech for 7 years
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> I wish I'd had a year off. Instead it just took me 6 and I got a degree in something more because I could do it with less effort than because I was actually particularly interested
<pleia2> what did you end up with a degree in?
<Pendulum> English
<pleia2> oh right, I remember now
<Pendulum> it's not that I didn't like it, just that in retrospect there were things I'd probably have ultimately found more rewarding
<pleia2> for a while I felt bad about not bothering to go back for the college thing, I wanted to for a while but couldn't juggle work and pay for education
<Pendulum> (this is part of why I'm going to try to use my time off work to retrain myself in programming and tech writing)
 * pleia2 nods
<Pendulum> that makes sense
<pleia2> now I don't care, I have a comfy job and job opportunities frequently, if I take any college classes it'll be to learn, not to get a degree
<Pendulum> which is really what it should be about in the first place
<pleia2> and I learn tons at conferences and free talks, so.. :)
<Pendulum> yep :)
<Pendulum> but I figure bringing open source to my high school can't be bad, especially as the guy who runs the tech dept. now seemes to have released source for all sorts of things he's done or setup there
<pleia2> nice :)
<Pendulum> and has documentation on the web for everything including servers
<pleia2> cool
<Pendulum> of course, I will be doing this right after my mother has quit teaching at the school (and when giving her reasoning to the headmaster she told him some hard truths he needed to hear so has burned bridges, IMO), but hopefully they won't hold it against me ;)
<pleia2> hopefully :)
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> good god pleia2, don't  you sleep?
<pleia2> morning mhall119
<pleia2> I slept :)
<Pendulum> morning mhall119 :)
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> sleep is for the weak ;)
<pleia2> yeah, Pendulum is the one who doesn't sleep
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> I actually got 7 hours before my hip woke me up
<Pendulum> well, woke me up for good
<IdleOne> Good morning
<pleia2> morning IdleOne
<Pendulum> morning IdleOne
<mhall119> the survey needs an "Awesome" choice
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119> actually, that's the only choice it needs
<pleia2> then a box with "Tell us why we are awesome"
<IdleOne> Awesome and Super Freaking incredible :)
<Pendulum> that's actually not a bad idea for a future question
<Pendulum> because people often use surveys to complain
<mhall119> I'm going to rate my session "Didn't attend"
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I need to read logs at some point as I don't think I "attended" any of the sessions
<IdleOne> Well what I attended yesterday was all awesome
<cjohnston> going back to the conversation at 902, pleia2 must be in her comfort zone with me since she is never shy to tell me what to do :-P
<Pendulum> hah
<cjohnston> g'mornin Pendulum pleia2 and _marx_
<Pendulum> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> 29 surveys!
<Pendulum> :)
<cjohnston> 2 poors for the whole day...
<cjohnston> let me rephrase
<cjohnston> 2 poor votes for a class...
<cjohnston> :-(
<Pendulum> that's really not bad
<cjohnston> tbh its where I expected it to be
<IdleOne> cjohnston: from who? We can go and egg their houses
<cjohnston> IdleOne: no idea
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> 100% recommend tho
<Pendulum> :D
<Pendulum> cjohnston: were the 2 poors for the same class?
<cjohnston> uh huh
<Pendulum> *nods*
<mhall119> oh dead
<mhall119> dear
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> not mine I hope
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> 5 good and 10 great
<mhall119> how did Jamal's class go?
<cjohnston> 6/6
<cjohnston> same as yours
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> so how many attendee do you figure there were throughout the day?
<cjohnston> everytime i looked there were ~200 in -classroom
<cjohnston> sometimes a few more, sometimes a few less
<mhall119> yeah, but how many were actually attending
<mhall119> classroom has 107 in there right now, and nothing's been said since last night
<cjohnston> I dont know of anyway to figure that out
<mhall119> unless everyone takes the survey
<mhall119> we know at least 29 people attended
<cjohnston> then 29
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> I'm guessing about 50
<cjohnston> brb
<mhall119> I'd say closer to 100, since the ones that were in yesterday but not attending are probably the same ones that are still in there now
<Pendulum> that's true
<mhall119> ~200 - 107 = ~93
<Pendulum> but some of those were also doubles (or triples) of us
<mhall119> plus those of us that are in -classroom now and did attend
<mhall119> I still think close to 100
<Pendulum> let's hope :)
<cjohnston> im back.. stop talking about me
<Pendulum> heh
<cjohnston> To anyone interested, the Classroom wiki page has been updated with new information/proceedures
<nigel_nb> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey nigel_nb
<Pendulum> cjohnston: btw, czajkowski attempted to recruit for the personal project you two seem to have started this morning ;)
<cjohnston> what does she need?
<nigel_nb> um.. what?
<cjohnston> ok
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: I'm teasing cjohnston about something and he didn't get it ;)
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, hows the feedback so far?
<cjohnston> mostly very goo
<cjohnston> d
<nigel_nb> we need to start thinking of topics for next user day
 * cjohnston is trying to think of a good way to 'publish' results
<cjohnston> dude
<cjohnston> give it 14 hours first
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> saw my mail ? ;)
<nigel_nb> hahah
<cjohnston> y
<cjohnston> ua
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> see i still cant type
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> any way I see it, you need html and text processing
<cjohnston> "nicely" is the requirement I Was going for
<nigel_nb> well, since easily is not a requirement
<nigel_nb> you can just put it on a wiki page
<Pendulum> cjohnston: define nicely?
<cjohnston> I don't want to offend anyone
<cjohnston> in public
<nigel_nb> oh that way
<Pendulum> suggestion: only put really general results (things like respondants and over all impression of the day) anywhere public
<nigel_nb> well, put on email to only the 5 of us
<Pendulum> the rest in the e-mail nigel_nb just suggested
<cjohnston> ya
<Pendulum> if specific instructors ask for feedback about their own course, let them see it
<Pendulum> but there's no reason all the info needs to be public
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> we need a classroom team logo
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> isnt there one already?
<cjohnston> a little logo for the LP team
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu_classroom_logo.png?
<cjohnston> go to your LP page, then click on all memberships..
<cjohnston> one of those little logos
<nigel_nb> ahhh
<nigel_nb> just make an svg of a blackboard in inkscape
<cjohnston> sounds like a great idea... ill put it on my todo list to remind you to make an svg of a blackboard in inkscape
<cjohnston> :-P
<Pendulum> cjohnston: building up your todo list agian?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> its empty
<nigel_nb> read alan's mail?
<nigel_nb> I sorta like that approach
<cjohnston> ya.. i dont remember what it says right now tho
<nigel_nb> need to make it like conference. with keynotes and all the works
<cjohnston> lol
<nhandler> Someone touched on this in the ML thread, but why not approach LoCos and try and have them do a User Day or a portion of a User Day. I think it would be interesting being able to say: For the next few hours, the Ubuntu Chicago team will be teaching us about foo. Joe has the floor (and actually let each LoCo team *run* their portion of the day, where run=plan, announce, introduce, etc).
<nhandler> The keynote will be easier with lernid
<nhandler> My idea would make it easier to fill the time slots, take some pressure off the organizers, make LoCos more active, and encourage some less-known members of the community to present
<nigel_nb> well, it is a good idea
<nhandler> It might also cause some more people to attend. People would want to support members of their LoCo
<nigel_nb> yes, after assuring they are competent enough, I'm okay with it
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, we need to increase the user days team size with a few people on the other end of the tz, that could help us a lot
<cjohnston> you are at the other end of the T
<cjohnston> z
<nigel_nb> yes, but just me
<nigel_nb> one more person, and we could have gone on ;)
<nigel_nb> and y'all gone to bed
<nigel_nb> like you know...2 people for every 8 hours
<cjohnston> yall are too much
<Pendulum> I think you need at least 3 people really
<Pendulum> because 8 hours straight is a long time
<Pendulum> I also am not thinking about this today anymore
<nigel_nb> hm, true
<nigel_nb> I want this discussion today coz we'd get out anything we felt yday fast into the logs ;)
<Pendulum> that's fine, just I'm too burnt out atm to think about User Days really until tomorrow
<nigel_nb> hehe
<Pendulum> so I'm not really going to be in here while it's being discussed
<cjohnston> and tomorrow is UDW
<cjohnston> !
<nigel_nb> cjohnston, classroom team will be hosting?
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: it is run by dholbach ..
<nigel_nb> one man show?
<nigel_nb> naiice
<cjohnston> I doubt it
<cjohnston> but it isnt being run by classroom per se
<nigel_nb> yeah, by MOTU
<nigel_nb> the timings are perfect overlap of my work hours :P
<nigel_nb> okay, its time to logout
<nigel_nb> gotta go to work
<cjohnston> latah
<nigel_nb> later cjohnston and Pendulum
<nigel_nb> pleia2, seems to be enjoying the day today ;) (judging from tweets)
<nigel_nb> hope you guys recover and rest today :)
<cjohnston> she tweeting about not being at the computer?
<Pendulum> well her facebook said she was at the Italian Market
<cjohnston> uggh
<Pendulum> what?
<cjohnston> tried to take a nap bug couldnt
<shrini> cjohnston: need little help
<cjohnston> s/bug/but
<cjohnston> sir?
<shrini> cjohnston: want to show my brother
<shrini> cjohnston: about the list of project ubuntu has
<shrini> cjohnston: like, classroom ,learning, etc
<shrini> cjohnston: seen in a wiki page
<shrini> cjohnston: lost the link
<shrini> cjohnston: can you share the link?
<cjohnston> A list of all the projects?
<cjohnston> I don't know if there truely is one..
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<cjohnston> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning
<doctormo> hey shrini
<cjohnston> theres those two
<shrini> doctormo: hai
<shrini> cjohnston: hmmm.not this
<doctormo> Cool so who is writing up their classes into lessons?
<cjohnston> doctormo: we havent really asked that yet
<cjohnston> everyone is too tired to
<cjohnston> lol
<shrini> cjohnston: that page will have all projects. like marketting, loco, translations
<shrini> cjohnston: okey. leave it
<shrini> cjohnston: i am explaing about our event to my bro.
<shrini> cjohnston: he is very interested
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<cjohnston> that has alot of stuff
<shrini> cjohnston: ya.
<shrini> cjohnston: this is what i needed
<shrini> cjohnston: thanks a lot
<cjohnston> :-)
<shrini> cjohnston: we have our local lug
<shrini> cjohnston: called "Kanchi LUG"
<shrini> http://kanchilug.wordpress.com
<shrini> we meet every sunday
<shrini> explained about user days sessions today
<cjohnston> 32 surveys
<cjohnston> cool
<shrini> cjohnston: :-)
<_marx_> ah surveys still coming in that interesting
<akgraner> sounds like it was an awesome day - I was so bummed I couldn't participate
<cjohnston> akgraner: your in luck.. some of the response has said they want it weekly..
<cjohnston> so ill put you in charge of the weekly ones, and the others can take every quarter ;-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, hehe
<_marx_> weekly eh hum
<akgraner> you know the User Days can really fill the gap between Open and Developer weeks
<akgraner> so open week the week after each release, then User Days continues building on that
<akgraner> that just rocks!!
<mhall119> akgraner, you can still read the logs
<mhall119> that's what I've been doing
<akgraner> yep it's on my todo list
<_marx_> DiegoTc, ping
<cjohnston> shower time
<DiegoTc> hi _marx_
<_marx_> Hi DiegoTc with my rather poor spanish i thought i read that you all had streaming audio; is that correct?
<DiegoTc> _marx_, that is incorrect
<DiegoTc> a guys was asking if it was with audio the USD
<mhall119> http://picasaweb.google.com/mhall119/Installfest# pictures of what was going on at my house while I was teaching my class
<_marx_> ok, proof positive i need to work on my spanish :)
<DiegoTc> hahah no problem
<DiegoTc> :D
<_marx_> se me olvido casi todo
<DiegoTc> haha
<DiegoTc> eso esta bien dicho _marx_
<nigel_nb> hey everyone :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigel_nb> ah, someone's here
<nigel_nb> saw my mail?
<nigel_nb> lol, pleia2 is gonna be mad at me for sending to the wrong list :P
<cjohnston> i havent gotten an email from you since this mornin
<nigel_nb> probably that one is what im talking about
<nigel_nb> I sent it in a crzy high before hitting the bed
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I liked alan's idea
<nigel_nb> but the implentation would be crazy!
<nigel_nb> we'd need a huge bunch of dedicated volunteers
<nigel_nb> later buddy
<cjohnston> nhandler: you arent around by chance are you?
<nhandler> cjohnston: Yep
<cjohnston> quick question.. i hope
<cjohnston> Is it possible on the wiki to wrap text around an image?
<nhandler> cjohnston: I have no clue, sorry
<cjohnston> thanks nhandler
<cjohnston> ;-)
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnImages
<cjohnston> thanks al
<cjohnston> AlanBell:
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/RAT2010
<AlanBell> an image floating left ^^
<AlanBell> incidentally I have to announce the date of that event tomorrow
<AlanBell> it is looking like Saturday 21st August http://doodle.com/2zse7y4uafih5dpn so far . . .
<AlanBell> actually no, I have to announce it today!
<AlanBell> 2 hours left to change the date if you don't like it
<AlanBell> although I will probably announce it a bit earlier than midnight
 * AlanBell thanks cjohnston for the timely reminder :-)
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> and i wasnt even trying
